# Famous Pakistani Food



## ghazi52

........................................................................................................................
*Famous Pakistani Food*
.




Pakistani cuisine is very rich with flavors and spices. Because of the shared history, it resembles quite much to Indian food. Here, some famous foods and beverages of Pakistan are listed:


Breads
Entree
Bar-b-Que
Deserts
Beverages
*1. Breads:*

i: Tandoori Naan (Garlic naan, mint naan, plain butter naan):



 



ii: Paratha (Oily bread):





iii: Poori (Thin fluffy bread):





*2. Main dishes / entrée :*

i: Biryani:







ii: Pulao:









iii: Qorma:






........

Reactions: Like Like:
26 | Love Love:
5 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................................................
iv: Chicken / mutton/ beef Karahi:





v: Koftay







v: Haleem





*3. Bar-b-Que:*

i: Chappal Kabab







ii: Shami Kabab







iii: Seekh Kabab





iv: Bihari Kabab:





v: Chicken Tikka




...

Reactions: Like Like:
20 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................
vi: Sajji







*4. Deserts / Meethay:*

i: Kheer / Rice pudding:







ii: Ras Malai









iii: Gajar ka halwa (Carrot Halwa):







iv: Sooji ka halwa (Samolina Halwa)





v: Falooda:







vi: Mithai










.....

Reactions: Like Like:
18 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ghazi52

.................................
.
*5: Beverages:*

Lassi (Yogurt milk – sweet & Salty)







ii: Mango Lassi:







.......

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Abu Namr said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Abu Namr said:


>



Love it...................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## <ScRipT>.<3DiT>

Abu Namr said:


>


BAS KAR BHAI AB RULAYE GA KIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................
.Chana Dal

.



....
.
.
.Daal Gosht Chawal 






.......

.........................................................................
*Simple Rice with Sabat Masoor ki Daal*
















.....

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Dubious

Mouthwatering!!!



ghazi52 said:


> i: Tandoori Naan (Garlic naan, mint naan, plain butter naan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Paratha (Oily bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Poori (Thin fluffy bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Main dishes / entrée :*
> 
> i: Biryani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Pulao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Qorma:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

ghazi52 said:


> v: Chicken / mutton/ beef Karahi:





ghazi52 said:


> i: Kheer / Rice pudding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Ras Malai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bihari Kabab

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> Bihari Kabab


whats the difference between chappal kebab, normal kebab and bihari kebab .. @ghazi52 what other kinds of kebab do we have?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Abu Namr said:


>



Kaleji mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



ghazi52 said:


> ...........................................................................
> .Chana Dal
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> .
> .
> .Daal Gosht Chawal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> .........................................................................
> *Simple Rice with Sabat Masoor ki Daal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....



Oh hoy .................
Let me go through my fridge now  3 am

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Akheilos said:


> whats the difference between chappal kebab, normal kebab and bihari kebab .. @ghazi52 what other kinds of kebab do we have?


.
*What are Kebabs?*

Kebab (also known as kebap, kabab, kebob, kabob, kibob, kebhav, kephav, qabab) is one of my favorite dishes. I like to have them with arabic bread but at times I have them with chappatis and rice too. Kebab is a meat dish which originated in Persia and now is famous all over the world. There are many varieties of kebabs available. Even though kebabs are usually made out of lamb, I prefer chicken. Kebab in persian means ‘fried meat’.

Chapli kabab







A delicacy from KPK province – marinated beef in spices and deep fried flat






_Lola kabab/Gola kabab_
– rolled meatballs originating in Peshawar and Kandahar

Seekh kabab











– prepared with minced meat with spices and grilled on skewers. It is cooked in a Tandoor, and is often served with chutneys or mint sauce. It is often included in tandoori sampler platters, which contain a variety of tandoor cooked dishes. A seekh kebab can also be served in a naan bread much like döner kebab. Seekh kebabs are part of the traditional Pakistani diet.

Shami Kabab






Made of minced meat, with paste of lentils and chopped onion and coriander and green chillies usually added to the mixture, which is kneaded in a disc-like shape and fried. Best results are obtained when fried ghee. In some places, a binding agent is used to keep the kabab together.

Tandoori chicken Kebab




– chunks or strips of meat marina

Chicken Malai Tikka






– chunks or strips of chicken marinated in a white yoghurt and garlic sauce and grilled

Reshami kebab 
– minced chicken adequately seasoned and then barbecued on a charcoal grill

Bihari kebab 
– chunks or strips of lean beef, marinated in a spicy yoghurt/chilli marinade and tenderized to perfection before slowly grilled on a charcoal flame






......................................

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Squashh




----------



## Soulspeek

Akheilos said:


> whats the difference between chappal kebab, normal kebab and bihari kebab .. @ghazi52 what other kinds of kebab do we have?



In India, we call it Chapli Kabab. It is minced meat that is thin and flat and is shallow fried in big tawa.
Normal kabab is seekh kabab that is grilled directly over charcoal. It is made of mince meat+spices+herbs
Galouti kabab - Famous in Lucknow. Made of lamb or beef mince. Usually marinated with papaya and is very soft in texture. It melts in your mouth.
Kalmi kabab: Is marinated chicken drumsticks that is cooked in a tandoor.
Nargisi kabab: contain egg
Bihari Kabab : Marinated meat slices that is skewered and grilled on charcoal

All because of you, I have cancelled my plans for dinner at home. Going out now for some spicy stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Squashh said:


>


(y) . . . . .


----------



## Squashh

Soulspeek said:


> In India, we call it Chapli Kabab. It is minced meat that is thin and flat and is shallow fried in big tawa.
> Normal kabab is seekh kabab that is grilled directly over charcoal. It is made of mince meat+spices+herbs
> Galouti kabab - Famous in Lucknow. Made of lamb or beef mince. Usually marinated with papaya and is very soft in texture. It melts in your mouth.
> Kalmi kabab: Is marinated chicken drumsticks that is cooked in a tandoor.
> Nargisi kabab: contain egg
> Bihari Kabab : Marinated meat slices that is skewered and grilled on charcoal
> 
> All because of you, I have cancelled my plans for dinner at home. Going out now for some spicy stuff.



 This thread is making me crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soulspeek

I am purposefully posting these pics so that all you guys too cancel your dinner at home.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Karan Gulati

Amazing. Most of these you'll find in India also. I know that we have similar cuisine, but didn't know it would be this striking.

My favourite : Rajma Rice

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Squashh said:


>


----------



## egodoc222

Malai tikka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karan Gulati

This




with This




Or this




Mouth Watering

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Squashh

Karan Gulati said:


> Amazing. Most of these you'll find in India also. I know that we have similar cuisine, but didn't know it would be this striking.



We have very similar cuisine only difference is we tend to add meat even in vege salan, which becomes heavy but its very tasty. Here in the UK all desi restauramts have almost same menu but Indian restaurants also have more vege items, but kebabs and rice dishes are all same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## egodoc222

Soulspeek said:


> In India, we call it Chapli Kabab. It is minced meat that is thin and flat and is shallow fried in big tawa.
> Normal kabab is seekh kabab that is grilled directly over charcoal. It is made of mince meat+spices+herbs
> Galouti kabab - Famous in Lucknow. Made of lamb or beef mince. Usually marinated with papaya and is very soft in texture. It melts in your mouth.
> Kalmi kabab: Is marinated chicken drumsticks that is cooked in a tandoor.
> Nargisi kabab: contain egg
> Bihari Kabab : Marinated meat slices that is skewered and grilled on charcoal
> 
> All because of you, I have cancelled my plans for dinner at home. Going out now for some spicy stuff.


Kalmi kebab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Squashh

Katakat + Pizza gives you Katakat Pizza

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Karan Gulati

I always prefer North Indian food over Chinese, Italian, or any other cuisine. For me it has to be north Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................
Katakat.
Gurda Kapoora Masala Recipe – Kata Kat
.......................















.....

......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Squashh

More. Food.

Lahori Chargha





Gola Kebab





Chicken Jalfarezi with rice

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## [Bregs]

are bhai bahut lajeez thread hai ye, muh main paani aa gya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

ghazi52 said:


> Gurda Kapoora Masala Recipe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Squashh

Sweet items. 

Kheer with chamcham 






Kheer with fruits and dry fruits





Coconut Kheer 





Ilaichi Cake





Apricot mousse cake





Savoury item.
Namak paaray







Akheilos said:


>



Sunne main aisa lagta hai, kabhi khaa ke dekho :drool:

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## terry5

Karan Gulati said:


> Amazing. Most of these you'll find in India also. I know that we have similar cuisine, but didn't know it would be this striking.
> 
> My favourite : Rajma Rice




Rajma is red peas ??
We call it Motee others call it Potee & some call it lubiyah dhaal .
I have to mix the rice with warm creamy milk 7 then put dhaal on top .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karan Gulati

terry5 said:


> Rajma is red peas ??
> We call it Motee others call it Potee & some call it lubiyah dhaal .
> I have to mix the rice with warm creamy milk 7 then put dhaal on top .


No. Rajma is hindi name for kidney beans. It is not same as lobia dal.


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................................
Lahori fish fry
.




















...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terry5

Another Favourite 

*Kadhi Pakora*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> ....................................................................................................
> Lahori fish fry
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winters coming and now fish fry will rule

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karan Gulati

Mushroom Masala

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terry5

Karan Gulati said:


> No. Rajma is hindi name for kidney beans. It is not same as lobia dal.



Yep Same one Red Kidney Beans ,we call it motee where im from

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Winters coming and now fish fry will rule


It will. Love it..............................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karan Gulati

terry5 said:


> Yep Same one Red Kidney Beans ,we call it motee where im from


Ok. But Lobia is different from Rajma.
This is Lobia dal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Karan Gulati said:


> Ok. But Lobia is different from Rajma.
> This is Lobia dal



Yes .Lobia not a big fan of this ,goreh call it black eye peas .


----------



## Karan Gulati

terry5 said:


> Yes .Lobia not a big fan of this ,goreh call it black eye peas .


I too don't like it much. In dals I like channa dal and kali dal (some call it maa ki dal )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................
Qandhari Koftay 
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shot-Caller

Squashh said:


> Sweet items.
> 
> Kheer with chamcham
> View attachment 258055
> 
> 
> Kheer with fruits and dry fruits
> View attachment 258056
> 
> 
> Coconut Kheer
> View attachment 258057
> 
> 
> Ilaichi Cake
> View attachment 258058
> 
> 
> Apricot mousse cake
> View attachment 258059
> 
> 
> Savoury item.
> Namak paaray
> View attachment 258060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunne main aisa lagta hai, kabhi khaa ke dekho :drool:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


>



It's really tasty...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........


Karan Gulati said:


> I too don't like it much. In dals I like channa dal and kali dal (some call it maa ki dal )



Maa Di Dal
..





......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SrNair

Squashh said:


> Katakat + Pizza gives you Katakat Pizza
> View attachment 258048




Oh man Irresistable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Squashh

terry5 said:


> Yes .Lobia not a big fan of this ,goreh call it black eye peas .



My mum makes lobi shorba, I look for place to hide myself :/ lol Kidney beans are yummy!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vitalsign

ghazi52 said:


> ........................................................................................................................
> *Famous Pakistani Food*
> .
> 
> Pakistani cuisine is very rich with flavors and spices. Because of the shared history, it resembles quite much to Indian food. Here, some famous foods and beverages of Pakistan are listed:
> 
> 
> Breads
> Entree
> Bar-b-Que
> Deserts
> Beverages
> *1. Breads:*
> 
> i: Tandoori Naan (Garlic naan, mint naan, plain butter naan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Paratha (Oily bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Poori (Thin fluffy bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Main dishes / entrée :*
> 
> i: Biryani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Pulao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Qorma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........


You are lucky guys.
What is my daily meal wanna know it:




I am just fed of eating this meal, want some Pakistani food but Here we don't even have a single shop of desi food. 

@Karan Gulati wow Indian food.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

I LIKE CHICKEN BIRYANI BURGERS BROAST ETC . . .



Squashh said:


> Sweet items.
> 
> Kheer with chamcham
> View attachment 258055
> 
> 
> Kheer with fruits and dry fruits
> View attachment 258056
> 
> 
> Coconut Kheer
> View attachment 258057
> 
> 
> Ilaichi Cake
> View attachment 258058
> 
> 
> Apricot mousse cake
> View attachment 258059
> 
> 
> Savoury item.
> Namak paaray
> View attachment 258060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunne main aisa lagta hai, kabhi khaa ke dekho :drool:


DO U LIKE ICE CREAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Squashh

Some varieties of biryani.

Sindhi Biryani





Kachay gosht ki biryani





White Biryani 





Chicken Tikka Grill





Pistachio Kulfi







vitalsign said:


> You are lucky guys.
> What is my daily meal wanna know it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just fed of eating this meal, want some **** food but Here we don't even have a single shop of desi food.
> 
> @Karan Gulati wow Indian food.



Make it yourself man lol are there any halal meat shops near you?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Knight Rider

You forgot the best morning Nashta of us Lahori and Pindi people.

Halwa Puri

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vitalsign

Squashh said:


> Make it yourself man lol are there any halal meat shops near you?


Yeah only one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Squashh said:


> Sweet items.
> 
> Kheer with chamcham
> View attachment 258055
> 
> 
> Kheer with fruits and dry fruits
> View attachment 258056
> 
> 
> Coconut Kheer
> View attachment 258057
> 
> 
> Ilaichi Cake
> View attachment 258058
> 
> 
> Apricot mousse cake
> View attachment 258059
> 
> 
> Savoury item.
> Namak paaray
> View attachment 258060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunne main aisa lagta hai, kabhi khaa ke dekho :drool:


LETS MEET

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........


Karan Gulati said:


> I too don't like it much. In dals I like channa dal and kali dal (some call it maa ki dal )



Maa Di Dal
..





......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Squashh said:


> Some varieties of biryani.
> 
> Sindhi Biryani
> View attachment 258093
> 
> 
> Kachay gosht ki biryani
> View attachment 258094
> 
> 
> White Biryani
> View attachment 258095
> 
> 
> Chicken Tikka Grill
> View attachment 258096
> 
> 
> Pistachio Kulfi
> View attachment 258098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it yourself man lol are there any halal meat shops near you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Knight Rider

Peshawari Chapli Kahab

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Squashh

Pakistani bakery style chicken patties.





More snacks.
Shaami kebab. Aloo samosa. Keema Samosa. Egg rolls. Chicken patties.





Breakfast.
Halwa, puri, chanay salan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## nair

Regret opening this thread, at this time........ Im hungry already 

Will not leave a chance to try all those dishes mentioned here..... (most of them are available here, though).... I thought chappali kebab was something new.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Squashh said:


> Pakistani bakery style chicken patties.
> View attachment 258112
> 
> 
> More snacks.
> Shaami kebab. Aloo samosa. Keema Samosa. Egg rolls. Chicken patties.
> View attachment 258113
> 
> 
> Breakfast.
> Halwa, puri, chanay salan.
> View attachment 258117


SO WAT DATE SHOULD WE FIX . . .




BHUNGUNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

vitalsign said:


> You are lucky guys.
> What is my daily meal wanna know it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just fed of eating this meal, want some Pakistani food but Here we don't even have a single shop of desi food.
> 
> @Karan Gulati wow Indian food.


You can make some lentils or some vegetarian dishes, nai?

BTW, FIFA khattam ho giyea wapis ajao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................................
*Top 10 Traditional Pakistani Dishes*

As a whole, lentils, milk, seasonal sabzi, flour and wheat products are the most abundant food that form the basis of the Pakistani cuisine. Even if vegetables such as potatoes, cabbage, okra, peas or chickpeas are eaten according to the season , here is a concentrated list of the top 10 traditional Pakistani dishes

*10. Seeji, Seiji & Dum Pukht*






Seeji or Saji and Dumpakht are two very special Baluchi cuisine food types that have become very famous all over the country. This food type is made out after skewing a whole lamb that sure makes it unique and very scrumptious for all. Dampukht, is also made from meat but it’s cooking surely involves a lot of fats that are not that healthy for your body.

*9. Haleem And Hareesa*






This types of food, Haleem and Hareesa, involve many of food ingredients like lentils, rice, meat or maze, but the amalgam of this kind of product, surely is very very tasty in the form of Haleem or hareesa. They are served, most of the time with Naan.

*8. HalwaPuri*






HalwaPuri is a special type of breakfast food type in Pakistan. It is normally originated from Punjab but it is famous all over the world for the very good taste and for it’s eye catching color. Halwa is a sweet but very popular dish that involves Suji, which is a kind of flour and sugar mostly, while Puri is made out of gram flour that is then deep fried in the oil.

*7. Kebabs /Naan*






Naan Kebabs are not really dishes but are kind of essential adds to a Pakistani dining table. The kebab, is made from minced meat and naan with flour dough and there is a very wide variety of kebabs in Pakistan like, Tikka Kabab, Shami Kabab, Seekh Kabab, Gola Kabab and many more other types. Naan has many forms too, like Aloo Nan, Roghni Nan, Keema Nan and the list can grow pretty fast.

*6. Biryani & Pulao*







Biryani and Pakistani foods are straight joined. No Pakistani dining experience is finished without its vicinity. It is essentially a South Indian dish yet it turned into a crushing hit in Pakistan for individuals here are wild about it. It is produced from rice and meat of any sort. Biryani took numerous structures and shapes and even formula varieties here, for example Mutton Biryani, Sindhi Biryani, Tikka Biryani, Aalo Biryani and so forth. Thus, Pulao comes second after it. It has numerous structures and strategies for cooking on account of the variety of society and contrasts of zones.

*5. Lassi (Yogurt Drink)*







This well known drink might be appreciated sweet or salty. Pakistanis normally drink lassi sweet for breakfast, or salty for lunch or supper. Pakistanis might like such sweets as kheer (rice puding) or kulfi(pistachio dessert). Some sweet shops might offer jalebi, which are pan fried orange “pretzels” made with flour, yogurt, and sugar, and barfi, produced out of dried milk solids. Offering sweets to each one in turn to celebrate cheerful occasions is a well known Pakistani custom.


.........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................
*4. Raita (Yogurt and Vegetable Salad)*






Raira is sort of like a very good salad dressing that is used usually with spicy foods as a way to cool them a bit down. There are a few raita recipes that vary from “simple raita” to “complex raita”, but usually simple raita is served when having a normal family dinner and the fancier one is served when guests come over. Or you could simply eat someone out and order any type of raita that you like.

*3. Chicken Karahi*






The individuals who can afford, consume meats, for example sheep, poultry, and here and there gaye ka gosht (hamburger). There are various ways meat is ready in Pakistan. Karahi is a system where the meat is cooked with vegetables and served in its own particular container. Jalfrezi is meat blend singed with tomatoes, egg, and chilies. Tikka and bhoti kebab both allude to meat barbecued on a spit (a thin bar or stick) over an open fire.

*2. Nashta*









An average Pakistani breakfast, generally called nāshtā , comprises of eggs (boiled/scrambled/fried/omelette), a cut of chunk bread or roti, parathas, sheermal with tea or lassi, qeema (minced meat), new regular foods grown from the ground (mangoes, fruits, melons, bananas and so on.), milk, nectar, margarine, jam, shami kebab, or nuts. Once in a while breakfast incorporates prepared merchandise like bakarkhani and rusks.

*1. Dhal (Lentil Stew)*






A mixture of flavors (an Indian impact, for example stew powder, curry, ginger, garlic, coriander, paprika, and cinnamon, are at the heart of Pakistani food. An extensive variety of chutneys (a relish normally made of foods grown from the ground, flavors, and herbs), pickles, and jam that go with meats and vegetables give Pakistani cooking its different flavor. Dhal is made from lentils. There are several varieties of lentils that can be red, green or brown and they are all are used by South Asian cooks.
............

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dubious

I know how to cook good these 2 dishes:


ghazi52 said:


> Chicken Karahi





ghazi52 said:


> Dhal (Lentil Stew)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Squashh

Breakfast item.
Chanay and Khulchay





Mutanjan (made with and without meat)





Vegetable dishes.
Bhagaray baingan





Tarka Aloo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Secret Service

Squashh said:


> Breakfast item.
> Chanay and Khulchay
> View attachment 258282
> 
> 
> Mutanjan (made with and without meat)
> View attachment 258283
> 
> 
> Vegetable dishes.
> Bhagaray baingan
> View attachment 258284
> 
> 
> Tarka Aloo
> View attachment 258285


Bhagaray baingan looks delicious ....

kheeri ...






fry kebab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Squashh said:


> Khulchay


whats difference in Khulchay and naan and tandoori ki roti? They all look same to me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

One of the proudest aspects of our culture is our cuisine, it is simply amongst the best in the world. I have little reason to look elsewhere, even though I do like the food of other nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

The items look delicious


----------



## Squashh

Akheilos said:


> whats difference in Khulchay and naan and tandoori ki roti? They all look same to me



Naan are similar to tandoori milk roti, I dont know their difference but kulchay are more like flat buns which you can eat with shorba, but naan you can eat with heavy items like karahi because they are not that thick themselves. We make kulchay at home on tawa, but naan doesn't come out as good, it looks like maide ki roti not naan from tandoor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Squashh said:


> Naan are similar to tandoori milk roti, I dont know their difference but kulchay are more like flat buns which you can eat with shorba, but naan you can eat with heavy items like karahi because they are not that thick themselves. We make kulchay at home on tawa, but naan doesn't come out as good, it looks like maide ki roti not naan from tandoor.


ooo Kulcha that frozen paratha, hana?

Janaab you bake naan...My mom used to do that looked like tandoori roti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Squashh

Akheilos said:


> ooo Kulcha that frozen paratha, hana?



They are very soft and thick, frozen parathas are a disgrace. Lol. Shouldn't say that about food but they are just horrible, kulchay are a kism of naan, paratha is still roti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Squashh said:


> Khulchay


if kulcha is that frozen paratha we get in supermarkets than what you showed in the pix is not a kulcha 



Squashh said:


>


yea naan hai 



Squashh said:


> They are very soft and thick, frozen parathas are a disgrace. Lol. Shouldn't say that about food but they are just horrible, kulchay are a kism of naan, paratha is still roti


ooo...ok I still got them wrong...I know I have eaten it but just cant recall what it looks like 

Been awhile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Squashh

Pata nahi konsa frozen paratha kha liya hai aapne lol if you are in the UK we get those god damn shaana paratha, they do lachedar paratha but they are frozen so it taste like leather.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vitalsign

Akheilos said:


> You can make some lentils or some vegetarian dishes, nai?
> 
> BTW, FIFA khattam ho giyea wapis ajao


Yep we can make.

I too wan't to come back.. Insha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Squashh said:


> Pata nahi konsa frozen paratha kha liya hai aapne lol if you are in the UK we get those god damn shaana paratha, they do lachedar paratha but they are frozen so it taste like leather.


hehehehe....yea we find same ones in Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> whats difference in Khulchay and naan and tandoori ki roti? They all look same to me




In the making of Naan wheat flour is used while maida is used to make Kulcha in addition baking powder and baking soda is also added for its preparation.... Kulcha is just like a bun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> In the making of Naan wheat flour is used while maida is used to make Kulcha in addition baking powder and baking soda is also added for its preparation.... Kulcha is just like a bun


ooo ic!!


----------



## Zibago

@Karan Gulati


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................
Now that's super-sized! This spread bread is famous for it's taste and size, a.k.a 'Qatlama'




















.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

boy this thread is making me hungry.


----------



## terry5

Karan Gulati said:


> I too don't like it much. In dals I like channa dal and kali dal (some call it maa ki dal )



yes Mahn ni dhaal is what we call it .
Beautiful with Buttered Roti & a piece of butter in the Dhaal 



ghazi52 said:


> ........
> 
> 
> Maa Di Dal
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm






Sarson Ka saag & Makai Ki Roti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

• *Kaak* is a native dish of the province of Balochistan, Pakistan.. Kaak is rock-hard prepared bread. It is also known as Pathhar ki roti (English: Stone bread). It is made by flattening the dough for the bread and rolling it over a preheated stone. The stone is then baked in a tandoor. Kaak is very hard once it has been baked.







• *Sajji *is a native dish of the desert province of Balochistan and it is most popular in Balochi cuisine. It consists of whole lamb, in skewers (fat and meat intact), marinated only in salt, sometimes covered with green papaya paste, stuffed with rice, then roasted over coals. Sajji is favourite of Balochistan natives, where most are nomads. It is served with a special bread "Kaak", "roti" or "naan". Prominent Baloch dishes such as the lamb-skewd Sajji have gained massive popularity among different parts of Pakistan, including the food hubs of Karachi and Lahore. Regional varieties are found with subtle differences in flavouring using chicken instead of lamb.












• *Dampukht* is also a Balochs cuisine which is prepared by meat and it is cooked in fats.







• *Khaddi Kabbab* is is a lamb barbecue. It is a cuisine in which Balochistanis cook a whole lamb or goat on fire. Usually there is raw rice in the stomach of the lamb and the rice is cooked by the fats of the lamb. The lamb is cooked on fire.





Khadi kabab video link


• *LAHNDI (SALTED DRIED MEAT) *
Lahndi, also known as dried meat, is a winter food popular in Balochistan. Consumption of lahndi is common during the winter months. Sheep are specially fattened so that their flesh may be more suitable for preparing lahndi.Quetta is famous for Lahndi as its weather is suitable for making it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TechMan

Don't forget this.

Paey

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

ghazi52 said:


> ................................................................................................................



my dad use to tell me abt the bread in Pakistan he was there beffore the 1971 war he said you go to Pakistan it is the best bread cheap and so big and you need onion a stick kabab that is all you dont need to eat whole day so good food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Squashh

Most famous street food, Bun Kebab (Kebab, egg, onion, tomato, chutney)









Dum Keema eaten with hot naan





Haleem (Chicken and lentils)





You can never have too many seekh kebab and Pakola 









Dahi barhay with tamarind chutney

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Squashh

Breakfast item.
Khagina (Pakistani omelette)





Sweet snacks.
Naan khatai (biscuit)




Chikki 





Desserts.
Sawaiyyan




Gajar Halwa




Firni




Shahi Tukray




Fruit chaat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nizamuddin

wow............... nice sharing


----------



## prashantazazel

amazing
food listed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gurbakash

This is almost similar to what we have in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Squashh

gurbakash said:


> This is almost similar to what we have in Delhi


I think its called Mughlai food in India am I right?


----------



## terry5

Classic 

Aloo Chana Chaat .Love it with Imlee Chutney
















Calling all Vegans

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Fawad Mahsud said:


> • *Kaak* is a native dish of the province ofBaluchistan, Pakistan. Kaak is rock-hard prepared bread. It is also known as Pathhar ki roti (English: Stone bread). It is made by flattening the dough for the bread and rolling it over a preheated stone. The stone is then baked in a tandoor. Kaak is very hard once it has been baked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • *Sajji *is a native dish of the desert province of Balochistan and it is most popular in Balochi cuisine. It consists of whole lamb, in skewers (fat and meat intact), marinated only in salt, sometimes covered with green papaya paste, stuffed with rice, then roasted over coals. Sajji is favourite of Balochistan natives, where most are nomads. It is served with a special bread "Kaak", "roti" or "naan". Prominent Baloch dishes such as the lamb-skewd Sajji have gained massive popularity among different parts ofPakistan, including the food hubs ofKarachi and Lahore. Regional varieties are found with subtle differences in flavouring using chicken instead of lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • *Dampukht* is also a Balochi cuisine which is prepared by meat and it is cooked in fats.
> Dampukht is also a Balochi cuisine which is prepared by meat and it is cooked in fats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • *Khaddi Kabbab* is is a lamb barbecue. It is a cuisine in which Balochistanis cook a whole lamb or goat on fire. Usually there is raw rice in the stomach of the lamb and the rice is cooked by the fats of the lamb. The lamb is cooked on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khadi kabab video link
> 
> 
> • *LAHNDI (SALTED DRIED MEAT) *
> Lahndi, also known as dried meat, is a winter food popular in Balochistan. Consumption of lahndi is common during the winter months. Sheep are specially fattened so that their flesh may be more suitable for preparing lahndi.Quetta is famous for Lahndi as its weather is suitable for making it.



Top of list...............
with

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Ok so i am really hungry now-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

@ghazi52 share Peshawari Naan pics here



Fawad Mahsud said:


> • *Kaak* is a native dish of the province ofBaluchistan, Pakistan. Kaak is rock-hard prepared bread. It is also known as Pathhar ki roti (English: Stone bread). It is made by flattening the dough for the bread and rolling it over a preheated stone. The stone is then baked in a tandoor. Kaak is very hard once it has been baked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • *Sajji *is a native dish of the desert province of Balochistan and it is most popular in Balochi cuisine. It consists of whole lamb, in skewers (fat and meat intact), marinated only in salt, sometimes covered with green papaya paste, stuffed with rice, then roasted over coals. Sajji is favourite of Balochistan natives, where most are nomads. It is served with a special bread "Kaak", "roti" or "naan". Prominent Baloch dishes such as the lamb-skewd Sajji have gained massive popularity among different parts ofPakistan, including the food hubs ofKarachi and Lahore. Regional varieties are found with subtle differences in flavouring using chicken instead of lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • *Dampukht* is also a Balochi cuisine which is prepared by meat and it is cooked in fats.
> Dampukht is also a Balochi cuisine which is prepared by meat and it is cooked in fats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • *Khaddi Kabbab* is is a lamb barbecue. It is a cuisine in which Balochistanis cook a whole lamb or goat on fire. Usually there is raw rice in the stomach of the lamb and the rice is cooked by the fats of the lamb. The lamb is cooked on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khadi kabab video link
> 
> 
> • *LAHNDI (SALTED DRIED MEAT) *
> Lahndi, also known as dried meat, is a winter food popular in Balochistan. Consumption of lahndi is common during the winter months. Sheep are specially fattened so that their flesh may be more suitable for preparing lahndi.Quetta is famous for Lahndi as its weather is suitable for making it.



oh wow that kaak looks really tempting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ghazi52 said:


> ................................................................................................................





[Bregs] said:


> @ghazi52 share Peshawari Naan pics here
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow that kaak looks really tempting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>



wow with what dish they are eaten ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wow with what dish they are eaten ?



With Peshaweri Chapli Kebabs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> With Peshaweri Chapli Kebabs




wah wah bhai bhook jaah gai, very spicy and tasty thread this one. its like an appetizer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

@ghazi52 
I do not eat beef and except for beef related dishes I am willing to travel to Pakistan for rest of the food shown by you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Objective list updated:

- come to Pakistan and try its cuisine





ghazi52 said:


> ........................................................................................................................
> *Famous Pakistani Food*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani cuisine is very rich with flavors and spices. Because of the shared history, it resembles quite much to Indian food. Here, some famous foods and beverages of Pakistan are listed:
> 
> 
> Breads
> Entree
> Bar-b-Que
> Deserts
> Beverages
> *1. Breads:*
> 
> i: Tandoori Naan (Garlic naan, mint naan, plain butter naan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Paratha (Oily bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Poori (Thin fluffy bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Main dishes / entrée :*
> 
> i: Biryani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Pulao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Qorma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Peshawari Namkeen Handi....




Chicken Kata Katt







Fried Dagha Kabab







Sindhi Handi Kabab







Muthi Kabab






Masalay walay Dum Kabab







Landi Kotal Karahi Keema

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Gur Walay Chawal







Hareesa (Lahore)






Green Chilli Salan






Kashmiri Kofta Gravy







Ghota Saag






Batair Yakhni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Shehanshahi Raan Roast






Masala Batair






Daal Bhari Chicken







Maghaz Nihari





Daal Chawal






Egg Masala

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T90TankGuy

Squashh said:


> Pakistani bakery style chicken patties.
> View attachment 258112
> 
> 
> More snacks.
> Shaami kebab. Aloo samosa. Keema Samosa. Egg rolls. Chicken patties.
> View attachment 258113
> 
> 
> Breakfast.
> Halwa, puri, chanay salan.
> View attachment 258117


Way back in the 80 when my father was posted in Nagpur there used to be a bakery called paris bakery which used to make there . wonder if its still there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Omar said:


> Shehanshahi Raan Roast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masala Batair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daal Bhari Chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maghaz Nihari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daal Chawal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egg Masala



Wonderful seems perfect for Eid..............................
Shehanshahi Raan Roast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................

..




...


..



....


----------



## terry5

Karela (Bitter gourd) Gosht 
















Stuffed Karela

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Squashh

Karelay my favourite vege!!! Yum yum  stuffed and fried!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

terry5 said:


> Karela (Bitter gourd) Gosht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed Karela



I like Stuffed Karela

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## terry5

Anyone know what 'Chit' is ?.
Usually made from Badaam Or made from Andeh ??
Like a thin Salaan ?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Samlee

Soulspeek said:


> I*n India, we call it Chapli Kabab. It is minced meat that is thin and flat and is shallow fried in big tawa.*
> Normal kabab is seekh kabab that is grilled directly over charcoal. It is made of mince meat+spices+herbs
> Galouti kabab - Famous in Lucknow. Made of lamb or beef mince. Usually marinated with papaya and is very soft in texture. It melts in your mouth.
> Kalmi kabab: Is marinated chicken drumsticks that is cooked in a tandoor.
> Nargisi kabab: contain egg
> Bihari Kabab : Marinated meat slices that is skewered and grilled on charcoal
> 
> All because of you, I have cancelled my plans for dinner at home. Going out now for some spicy stuff.






Wait Is Chapal Kebab Made In India ??? I Have been Somewhat Skeptical About It Considering That It Is Essentially Made Of Beef And It's Origin Is In Takht Bahi Charsadda KPK

But Galawati Kebab Is Definitely From Lucknow.I Once Had It While In Karachi.It Was Heaven In Your Mouth



Knight Rider said:


> Peshawari Chapli Kahab





*NOW THAT IS WHAT I CALL CHAPALI KEBAB*



ghazi52 said:


> I like Stuffed Karela






*YOU LIKE KARELA *


----------



## Al-zakir

Not complete without this. I recommend kabab King in Jackson height, NY or Shezan in Edison, NJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SrNair said:


> Oh man Irresistable



Do you know what it's (takatak) made of? 



Samlee said:


> Wait Is Chapal Kebab Made In India ??? I Have been Somewhat Skeptical About It Considering That It Is Essentially Made Of Beef And It's Origin Is In Takht Bahi Charsadda KPK
> 
> But Galawati Kebab Is Definitely From Lucknow.I Once Had It While In Karachi.It Was Heaven In Your Mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOW THAT IS WHAT I CALL CHAPALI KEBAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU LIKE KARELA *



Best Chapal Kebabs = Charsi - Peshawar,Namak Mandi & Tarru Jabba near Pabbi.



Al-zakir said:


> View attachment 297051
> 
> 
> Not complete without this. I recommend kabab King in Jackson height, NY or Shezan in Edison, NJ



Chanps...


----------



## ghazi52

...
Peshwari naans freshly made in the tandoor (open oven)


----------



## ghazi52

*The yum malicious Chicken Malai Boti..*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani famous paratha roll..













My Village wedding dish...

ghazi....................






In making..
Clay and wood fire.







Source: https://defence.pk/threads/my-village-wedding-dish-and-other-cuisine.426599/#ixzz48fqFWPHS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*9 Pakistani Cities and Their Food Speciality*

Pakistan is a nation of food and foodies. Anybody who has ever been to Pakistan would agree. It makes me very proud to say that Pakistan is home to all sorts of delicacies, enjoyed by people from all around Pakistan. Though it gets a little spicy for tourists but Hey! That’s what we are!

There are many must-haves from all over Pakistan but if I were to choose only one best from some of the regions, like really have to, here are the 9 best dishes from different regions of Pakistan that every Pakistani must try!



*1. KARACHI KE BUN KABAB*







Who wouldn’t know of our burns road’s famous ‘Bun Kabab’. The very fresh buns with the overload of their trademark green spicy chatni and the soft and delicious kababs, how could one not like it? Not to forget the crispy-ness of onions. YUMM!


*2. LAHORI PAAYE*






Lahore’s food street would be your to-go place to have the real taste of Pakistan. Their Paaye’s are to die for. Take my word for it! Even though there are a number of places that offers the Lahori famous ‘*Siri Paye*’, but if we were to name one, it would, without any doubt, be the Heera Mandi.

Heera Mandi is not only famous for its mujra but also ‘*Phajjay ke Siri Paaye*’. This food is enjoyed by Lahoris from breakfast till dinner. Fazal Din’s shop is famous for it in the Heera Mandi.



*3. MULTANI CHAANPAIN*







Yet another place in Punjab to rave about. If you are die-heart foodie and love desi food, try the very spicy Chaamps from Multan! This is a dish served with special Multani spices to give it a Multan special taste, which is unbeatable.


*4. ISLAMABAD KI KARAHI*







Even though Islamabad is more towards the sophisticated side, their Karahi is unbeatable. Islamabad has its own flavours to offer. Karahi is a normally made recipe in a household, however, the taste we find at Islamabad is found nowhere else.


*5. CHAPPALI KABAB FROM KHYBER PUKHTUNKHUWA*







Chapli Kabab or Chappal Kabab is prepared with the spicy amalgam of beef mince with onions, tomatoes and green chilies mixed with coriander, pomegranate & cumin seeds, salt, black pepper, lemon juice, eggs, cornstarch and coriander leaves. Most of these articles are indigenous to this region.

Chapli Kebab is shaped in a flat patty and cooked in animal’s fats on a large horizontal griddle. The typical Pakhtun recipe also includes the addition of white flour in the material and the peppery taste of these kebabs is enjoyable for everyone. This is usually enjoyed with roti or Naan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

*6. TIKKA KARAHI FROM PESHAWAR*







Tikka and Karahi together? I am not kidding. This must be heaven. I can’t wait to get my hands on them! This dish includes the taste of tikka and Karahi blended together.

Though the recipe differs from place to place but the most authentic one is to marinate the chicken in Tikka masala and other spices and then cook them in tomato puree along with Karahi masala and everyday spices.


*7. SINDHI BIRYANI*







Sindhi Biryani is one of the favorite dishes of not only the people of Sindh but of all people of Pakistan. The mouth-watering taste of the Sindhi Biryani has no comparison.

Although Sindhi Biryani is best served in Sindh but the more or less same taste can be found all over Pakistan. Hot Sindhi Biryani is served with an appetizing salad and different type of sauces. People of Pakistan clearly love the Sindhi Biryani.


*8. KHADA GOSHT OF QUETTA*







This food item is an ultimate indulgence and a great delight for the food lovers of Pakistan. The whole goat or lamb is cooked on the charcoal fire and, in the same way, it is presented to the people.

It has great taste and especially in the cold area of Quetta it is actually a gift to keep their bodies warm and keep the metabolism high all the time.


*9. KASHMIRI GUSHTABA AND RICE*







This is a Kashmiri Dish of Pakistan. The dish contains large meatballs which are cooked with saffron yoghurt gravy and served with white rice.

We know there is a lot more to Pakistan than we have covered. If there is something you have tried and would like to tell us, we are all ears! Let us know in the comments.

Till then, eat well, live well!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Zahoor Raja-Jani

What about Lahori Chargha, Gujranwala ke Chiray you missed many foods and cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

You always make me hungry....what's your mission man . You remind me the tastes of all these foods.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EAK

Best Poster Ever ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*JAVED NIHARI HOUSE*






If your tongue is calling for a spicy, delicious treat, head over to Javed Nihari House and appease it with a plate of mouthwatering nihari topped with ginger and green chillies. Don’t be amazed to see long queues and hop on the seat as soon as you see any. The restaurant also offers nihari boxes with a greater shelf life for those who want to enjoy it abroad. Nihari fans can also treat themselves with a hot plate at Zahid Nihari Restaurant, Tariq Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aamirzs

LOL man Ramadan is around the corner .... recipes!!! Please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Islamabad,s karhai is good haha good joke i live here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.Y.A

Numerous biryani and haleem outlets in Karachi, and each one has a different taste. Best one( in my opinion) is the hyderabadi biryani, can be found in hyderabad colony, near central jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

*
WAZIRISTAN*

Bomb-Pukh gosht.................................................. 








calm down .. just trolling


----------



## Humble Analyst

ghazi52 said:


> *6. TIKKA KARAHI FROM PESHAWAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tikka and Karahi together? I am not kidding. This must be heaven. I can’t wait to get my hands on them! This dish includes the taste of tikka and Karahi blended together.
> 
> Though the recipe differs from place to place but the most authentic one is to marinate the chicken in Tikka masala and other spices and then cook them in tomato puree along with Karahi masala and everyday spices.
> 
> 
> *7. SINDHI BIRYANI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sindhi Biryani is one of the favorite dishes of not only the people of Sindh but of all people of Pakistan. The mouth-watering taste of the Sindhi Biryani has no comparison.
> 
> Although Sindhi Biryani is best served in Sindh but the more or less same taste can be found all over Pakistan. Hot Sindhi Biryani is served with an appetizing salad and different type of sauces. People of Pakistan clearly love the Sindhi Biryani.
> 
> 
> *8. KHADA GOSHT OF QUETTA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This food item is an ultimate indulgence and a great delight for the food lovers of Pakistan. The whole goat or lamb is cooked on the charcoal fire and, in the same way, it is presented to the people.
> 
> It has great taste and especially in the cold area of Quetta it is actually a gift to keep their bodies warm and keep the metabolism high all the time.
> 
> 
> *9. KASHMIRI GUSHTABA AND RICE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Kashmiri Dish of Pakistan. The dish contains large meatballs which are cooked with saffron yoghurt gravy and served with white rice.
> 
> We know there is a lot more to Pakistan than we have covered. If there is something you have tried and would like to tell us, we are all ears! Let us know in the comments.
> 
> Till then, eat well, live well!


Karachi should have been Nihari


----------



## SecularNationalist

Islamabad ki karahi ?  Man are you kidding me ?
Go to some truck hotels at GT road towards lahore if you want to eat karahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

S.Y.A said:


> Numerous biryani and haleem outlets in Karachi, and each one has a different taste. Best one( in my opinion) is the hyderabadi biryani, can be found in hyderabad colony, near central jail.



I love student biryani in saddar.

The good thing abt karachi is that it is packed with food shops across the street.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-food-streets.423430/


----------



## Humble Analyst

ghazi52 said:


> *JAVED NIHARI HOUSE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your tongue is calling for a spicy, delicious treat, head over to Javed Nihari House and appease it with a plate of mouthwatering nihari topped with ginger and green chillies. Don’t be amazed to see long queues and hop on the seat as soon as you see any. The restaurant also offers nihari boxes with a greater shelf life for those who want to enjoy it abroad. Nihari fans can also treat themselves with a hot plate at Zahid Nihari Restaurant, Tariq Road.


What happened to Sabri Nihari, Mullah Nihari and Brunse road Nihari they were the best.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

American Pakistani said:


> I love student biryani in saddar.
> 
> The good thing abt karachi is that it is packed with food shops across the street.



And for haleem, i will recommend *Mazaidar Haleem*......

http://mazaidarhaleem.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee

Sir G, 
Sorry, Multan ka Multani Sohan Halwa Mashoor Hya Naa k *Chaanpain.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Balochi Sajji should be in the list as well, and Lahori Chargha


----------



## Khan_21

One of the tastiest foods has to be kabali pulao with chatni on dhabas beside GT road.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Sajji From Tando Adam , Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

SecularNationalist said:


> Islamabad ki karahi ?  Man are you kidding me ?
> Go to some truck hotels at GT road towards lahore if you want to eat karahi



Savour foods is awesome though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ghazi52 said:


> *JAVED NIHARI HOUSE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your tongue is calling for a spicy, delicious treat, head over to Javed Nihari House and appease it with a plate of mouthwatering nihari topped with ginger and green chillies. Don’t be amazed to see long queues and hop on the seat as soon as you see any. The restaurant also offers nihari boxes with a greater shelf life for those who want to enjoy it abroad. Nihari fans can also treat themselves with a hot plate at Zahid Nihari Restaurant, Tariq Road.



Javid Nehari.. Kiya yaad dila diya!! Used to go there during my Uni time in Karachi. There was another one, if I recall, Sabri Nehari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Khan_21 said:


> Savour foods is awesome though


Savour foods is Ok...It popularity has more to do with the trend than its taste.....
BTW...Haleem Ghar is awesome....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Ray_of_Hope said:


> Savour foods is Ok...It popularity has more to do with the trend than its taste.....
> BTW...Haleem Ghar is awesome....



One of the reasons of its popularity is you get tasty rice , Kebabs , Chicken all for 120-130 rupees. It's more popular with Students .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scharfschütze

Specialities of Karachi 

- Kebab Paratha Rolls
- Gol Gappay
- Channa Chat
- Golla Ganda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.Y.A

American Pakistani said:


> I love student biryani in *saddar*.
> 
> The good thing abt karachi is that it is packed with food shops across the street.


Saddar branch is the only worthwhile branch, I found student biryani's other branches to be somewhat lacking.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> And for haleem, i will recommend *Mazaidar Haleem*......
> 
> http://mazaidarhaleem.com/


held a party at my house, ordered the haleem from there, it was awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malik Ki Nehari - Burns Road - Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Taimoor Khan said:


> Javid Nehari.. Kiya yaad dila diya!! Used to go there during my Uni time in Karachi. There was another one, if I recall, Sabri Nehari.



 Yes, you are right. Sabri Nehari is another one in Karachi but Javid ki baat hi kuch aur hai....with naan, lemon....yum yum yum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*HERE IS SOMETHING FROM MY BELOVED KPK


SHINWARI TIKKA





*

*SHINWARI KARAHI








Peshawari Namak Mandi Karahi









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Khan_21 said:


> One of the reasons of its popularity is you get tasty rice , Kebabs , Chicken all for 120-130 rupees. It's more popular with Students .


Exactly..
And i am one of those students who regularly visit savour foods
BTW...Its 165RS (single) now a days...


----------



## CENTCOM

One of the most versatile cuisine in the world comes from Pakistan. There is no two opinions about it. For me it is really difficult to just put a finger on one Pakistani food as my favorite. I enjoy all of them and that is the reason when ever I visit a Pakistani restaurant either in the United States, Pakistan or any country in the world. I go for the buffet so I can enjoy the verity it offers. I love to cook and have mastered the art of cooking quick Pakistani food and my non-Pakistani friends seem to love Pakistani food too!


Abdul Quddus
DET - U.S. Central Command
www.facebook.com/centcomurdu
www.centcom.mil

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

CENTCOM said:


> One of the most versatile cuisine in the world comes from Pakistan. There is no two opinions about it. For me it is really difficult to just put a finger on one Pakistani food as my favorite. I enjoy all of them and that is the reason when ever I visit a Pakistani restaurant either in the United States, Pakistan or any country in the world. I go for the buffet so I can enjoy the verity it offers. I love to cook and have mastered the art of cooking quick Pakistani food and my non-Pakistani friends seem to love Pakistani food too!
> 
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET - U.S. Central Command
> www.facebook.com/centcomurdu
> www.centcom.mil


Try cute little roasted sparrows you will love em 
@Mr.Meap @The Sandman @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

CENTCOM said:


> One of the most versatile cuisine in the world comes from Pakistan. There is no two opinions about it. For me it is really difficult to just put a finger on one Pakistani food as my favorite. I enjoy all of them and that is the reason when ever I visit a Pakistani restaurant either in the United States, Pakistan or any country in the world. I go for the buffet so I can enjoy the verity it offers. I love to cook and have mastered the art of cooking quick Pakistani food and my non-Pakistani friends seem to love Pakistani food too!
> 
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET - U.S. Central Command
> www.facebook.com/centcomurdu
> www.centcom.mil



Which restaurants in USA? Been to NY?



Zibago said:


> Try cute little roasted sparrows you will love em
> @Mr.Meap @The Sandman @Moonlight



You are cruel. -_-
They are so innocent and cute and how can you even eat them? Don't you feel bad while eating?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> Try cute little roasted sparrows you will love em
> @Mr.Meap @The Sandman @Moonlight


you absolutely love those zibago bhai


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Try cute little roasted sparrows you will love em
> @Mr.Meap @The Sandman @Moonlight


hehehe  kyun gora ko dra rha hai


----------



## Samlee

django said:


> you absolutely love those zibago bhai



*Who Wants to Have Batair*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Zibago said:


> Try cute little roasted sparrows you will love em
> @Mr.Meap @The Sandman @Moonlight



Gujranwala,s delicacy
Roasted Chiray(Sparrows)
This becomes





becomes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Quail(Kaada) is common here in Kerala for food , but sparrows! this is something new!


----------



## American Pakistani

Zalimoo bass karo nihari, kebab aur doosray khanay ka naam...mun mein tsunami aagaya.


----------



## ghazi52

*The palla, the shrine, the catch and the cook*







A fisherman shows a freshly caught palla. 

It is flooding season again in River Indus, with choppy waters rushing downstream towards the Kotri barrage. Under the water's surface though, there is a different kind of activity. The palla fish zooms ahead, continuing its journey upstream against the powerful river currents.

The palla machli, with its silver body glistening from first light, is trapped. The nets positioned just a stone’s throw away from the imposing gates of the Kotri barrage have worked; and a fisherman, Gul Hassan Mallah, has his first catch of the day.

The palla is unique in more ways than one. Unlike most fish, it swims in a straight line against the strong currents of the river, too fast to be caught with routine and known fishing methods. As such, it requires special methods to catch it — nets known locally as mun, dudi, khas, muno, kacho, and pakko, as well as nylon nets, are produced especially to catch palla.

Secondly, it is not confined to the river Indus, being able to thrive in freshwater as well as saltwater. Arab Mallah, a 70 year old fisherman who is an influential part of a union of fishermen in the region, the Taraqi Pasand Mallah Tanzeem, explained, “There are two kinds of palla. The first one lays its eggs in the river and when the eggs hatch, the fish returns to the sea. The other type of palla lays its eggs in the sea and when the fries grow up after a year or so, they travel towards the Indus.”

But palla's affinity with Sindh is much deeper than just inhabiting its principal river. In fact, the legend of the palla is one often told by mohanas (fishermen). It is believed that when the palla starts traveling upstream from Thatta, it is black in colour. But as it passes by the Zindapir shrine near Sukkur, it gains a shining silver colour all over its skin and boasts a beautiful red spot on its head.

Gul Hassan also believes that this affects the taste of the palla. A cooked palla in Thatta tastes like a normal fish, he said, but “when you cook palla caught in Jamshoro (further upstream) the entire neighbourhood would smell its aroma."

And what an aroma it is; a scent that send hunger pangs reverberating throughout one’s body. Fry it or steam it, base it in rice or in curry, the palla provides its exceptionally distinctive taste and smell to every of dish.

Gul Hassan personally prefers the fish roasted, wrapped in a piece of muslin and kept in the soil with some coal providing the necessary heat. Another fan favourite is the palla pulao. And of course, the fried palla, pictured below, is one that never fails to delight the palla lovers.





Fresh palla being fried in a restaurant. 

*With a rich historical tradition and an unparalleled taste,* the palla maintains an important status in Sindhi culture and society. Along with mangoes, the palla is often gifted to people in Sindh’s cities and villages. Families also do not miss the opportunity of having palla for lunch or dinner during the flood season. And no official gathering or meeting is complete without palla on the menu.

Part of the reason of its popularity, according to Arab, is that it doesn’t eat anything other than silt, giving its meat a delicious taste.

“This is the only fish that is eaten from tail to head and every part of it has a different taste”, he said. In fact, in order to meet the demand for palla during off-season, palla has to be especially imported from Iran’s Zahidan area to be sold in Sindh’s markets.






Fishing boats head to Kotri barrage. 







A fisherman shows his catch. -Photo by author







Most people prefer the fish to be fried. -Photo by author









Crispy fried and ready to be served.


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> Which restaurants in USA? Been to NY?
> 
> 
> 
> You are cruel. -_-
> They are so innocent and cute and how can you even eat them? Don't you feel bad while eating?


Do you feel guilty when you eat chicken?


----------



## ghazi52

Very famous Charsi Tikka from Peshawar,





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1699394813016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

takeiteasy said:


> Quail(Kaada) is common here in Kerala for food , but sparrows! this is something new!


Its a delicacy of Gujranwala very tasty if you ask me some


----------



## Moon

Zibago said:


> Try cute little roasted sparrows you will love em
> @Mr.Meap @The Sandman @Moonlight


What beef do you have against sparrows? 
What did they do to you, that left you scarred for life?


----------



## Zibago

Mr.Meap said:


> What beef do you have against sparrows?
> What did they do to you, that left you scarred for life?



They chirped and i got hungry





Watching the little sparrows outside my window makes me so hungry 

Seriously you have to try them once you will love the exotic taste of sparrow meat


----------



## Moon

Zibago said:


> They chirped and i got hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the little sparrows outside my window makes me so hungry
> 
> Seriously you have to try them once you will love the exotic taste of sparrow meat


Yeah, a local sparrow has an exotic taste.


----------



## Jaam92

Bhai Loog Pakistan's favorite dish is only Saag


----------



## Zibago

Mr.Meap said:


> Yeah, a local sparrow has an exotic taste.


It will be exotic for you didnt you spend most of your life in america?

Ok leave this discussion when you return from US go to gujranwala and order a dozen sparrows 
Add chutni on top of them,sprinkle chaat masala and lemon and eat till your belly says Astaghfirulah this much food in such a small place is haram


----------



## Jaam92

*Bhai loog apun to challa Bhojan krny k wasty ap loog yeh pictures khaa loo*


----------



## Zibago

BTW @Mr.Meap ever tried rabbit meat?
I had it once at a friend,s place still have my doubts on it being Halal they do sell it in Islamabad Metro Cash and Carry though 
Not very tasty if you ask me taste like old meat

Pomfret my fav fish


----------



## Moon

Zibago said:


> It will be exotic for you didnt you spend most of your life in america?
> 
> Ok leave this discussion when you return from US go to gujranwala and order a dozen sparrows
> Add chutni on top of them,sprinkle chaat masala and lemon and eat till your belly says Astaghfirulah this much food in such a small place is haram


I'm not even in US, plus I didn't even spend a lot of time there.


Zibago said:


> BTW @Mr.Meap ever tried rabbit meat?
> I had it once at a friend,s place still have my doubts on it being Halal they do sell it in Islamabad Metro Cash and Carry though
> Not very tasty if you ask me taste like old meat
> 
> Pomfret my fav fish


I'm sure rabbit is Halaal, my Dada eats it, along with ducks from the hunt.
I like pomfret too


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zain Malik

ghazi52 said:


>


Tandoori Roti with Onions Dipped in Vinegar on a hot summer day....Nothing else is required....



Mudassar Jalil said:


> Bhai Loog Pakistan's favorite dish is only Saag


But only in winter.....Garmiyon ma kahan naseeb hota ha saag....


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


















Balochi special


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Eating....


----------



## ghazi52

Enjoy..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

تلوں والے لڈو
کھاُیں اور موج کریں


----------



## ghazi52

KhanaPakana.com
· 
*Tawa Fish/Pan-Fried Recipe *

*Ingredients:*

Fish steaks 4 pieces
Garlic paste 1 tbsp
Vinegar 4 tbsp
Coriander powder 1 tsp
Cumin powder 1 tsp
Turmeric powder 1/4 tsp
Chili powder 1 tsp
Salt 1 tsp
Oil 2 tbsp
*
Cooking Directions:*

Pour vinegar in a plate. Add turmeric, chilli powder, coriander powder, cumin powder, garlic paste and salt in it. Mix well. Marinate fish in the above mixture for at-least 30 minutes. Heat up oil in a pan for frying fish. Fry fish for 7-8 minutes. Garnish with salad leaves and lemon before serving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Best Chicken Shashlik *

*Ingredients*

Boneless Chicken (3/4” cube cutting) 350-400 grams
Onion (3/4" cube cutting) 1
Capsicum (3/4” cube cutting) 1
Tomato (3/4” cube cutting) 1
Cooking Oil 2 tbsp
Garlic Clove (finely chopped)
Ginger (finely chopped) 1/2 tbsp
Chilli 1
Green Onion (just the green part chopped) 1
Ketchup 1/2 cup
Salt as required
Corn Flour Paste with Water (2 tbsp)
Chicken Stock 1 cup
Sugar 1/2 tbsp
Worcestershire Sauce 1 tbsp
White Vinegar 1 tbsp
Chilli Sauce 1 tbsp
Shashlik Sticks 6

*
Cooking Directions*

Skewer chicken, onion, tomato and capsicum alternating until the end of the stick has been reached.
Continue this process until 6 sticks have been filled.
Place oil in saucepan on medium heat and place shashlik sticks to cook to a light golden brown
Turn occasionally, place lid on saucepan for about 5 minutes (drizzling a little oil if required) and strain from oil.
In the same oil mix garlic and ginger for a minute.
Add green onion, chilli, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, sugar, chilli sauce, chicken stock and stir well.
Add corn flour paste and stir well then simmer for 2 minutes.
Add shashlik sticks on top and spoon sauce over them.
Add salt then cover with lid for 5 minutes.
Add vinegar, black pepper and serve immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*How to make tandoori sajji*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Palla fish fry......................







Palla being fried in one of the many restaurants at the banks of River Indus , Sindh. 







Most people prefer the fish to be fried.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

hmm very mouth watering dishes

whats that sajji ? chicken or titar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> hmm very mouth watering dishes
> 
> whats that sajji ? chicken or titar ?



goat.

This is from Dera Ghazi khan Punjab. They make special spacey in villages, there are different types in Khyber Pakhtoonkawa and Balochistan.

In Balochistan only salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Your choice......







Mine is Mutton

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atya

ghazi52 said:


> KhanaPakana.com
> ·
> *Tawa Fish/Pan-Fried Recipe *
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> Fish steaks 4 pieces
> Garlic paste 1 tbsp
> Vinegar 4 tbsp
> Coriander powder 1 tsp
> Cumin powder 1 tsp
> Turmeric powder 1/4 tsp
> Chili powder 1 tsp
> Salt 1 tsp
> Oil 2 tbsp
> *
> Cooking Directions:*
> 
> Pour vinegar in a plate. Add turmeric, chilli powder, coriander powder, cumin powder, garlic paste and salt in it. Mix well. Marinate fish in the above mixture for at-least 30 minutes. Heat up oil in a pan for frying fish. Fry fish for 7-8 minutes. Garnish with salad leaves and lemon before serving.


Which type of vinegar??


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


>



Is this Chaanch or some special form of Lassi ??



ghazi52 said:


> Your choice......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Mutton



I never liked the chicken version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

jamahir said:


> I never liked the chicken version.


What version you like beef or aalo 


jamahir said:


> Is this Chaanch or some special form of Lassi ??


What is chaanch 
Lassi is what remains of yogurt after extracting makhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Brass Knuckles said:


> What version you like beef or aalo



Beef.

I like the tenderness of the beef in this biryani.



Brass Knuckles said:


> What is chaanch



Buttermilk.


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Your choice......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Mutton


All except beef.


----------



## ghazi52

Halwa making for wedding








Shag







دیسی سوئیاں

Eat with desi Ghee and shakur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tandoori Roti







Just check the dishes in Dr. Allama Iqbal's era in 1929
Courtesy : Munib Iqbal


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cast iron pan

1 raw potato, sliced in half
2 tbsp salt
1-2 tbsp cooking oil with a high smoke point (flax, grapeseed and peanut oils work well)
paper towels
Wooden or metal flat-edged spatula

Method:

1. Sprinkle the salt into the pan.
2. Using the flat side of the potato, scrub the salt into the surface of the pan.
3. Use a slightly damp paper towel to wipe the salt from the pan.
4. Once the salt has been removed and the pan is dry, pour in the oil.
5. The surface should be lightly coated in oil, with no excess oil pooling anywhere.
6. Wipe out all of the excess oil before placing in the oven.
7. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
8. Place it in the oven at 400 degrees F for one hour.
9. Allow the pan to cool and wipe out any excess oil that may be left behind.

PS: Re-season the pan once every 15-20 uses, or whenever you start to notice foods sticking more and/or the seasoning wearing away.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi enjoys the catch of the day at Casbah's Seafood Festival*

SHAZIA HASAN

"All the food was prepared from the [seafood] caught in Pakistan’s waters," said the executive chef.






The fresh lobsters resting over ice chips in the little blue and white sail boat at Casbah, Beach Luxury Hotel’s 72-year-old restaurant, beckoned as the guests settled for a healthy and hearty meal at the opening of this year’s Seafood Festival here on Friday evening.

The black and white chequered tablecloths with dark blue napkins also matched ocean hues as the seafood chowder soup arrived followed by an appetising Caesar salad. Boneless chunks of barbecued Red Snapper turned out to be our third course. A combo platter with an assortment of fried baby squid, pomfret, various steamed portions, crab meat and lobster arrived next with baked potato and arvi.

Seafood is light and healthy so it was easy to make space in one’s tummy for everything on the combo platter. The only dishes that didn’t include any seafood were two desserts in the shape of lava cake served with vanilla ice cream and tiramisu. And after finishing the sweet dish there was just no space left for anything else.

The executive chef at Beach Luxury, Mumtaz Ali, said that there were some 25 seafood dishes on offer at the festival, including two soups. “Me along with my staff of 10 chefs planned the menus and we have prepared continental as well as local dishes including steamed, fried and barbecued seafood. The soups comprise tomato crab soup and seafood chowder soup,” he told Dawn.

He also said that it took them some three months to prepare for the seafood festival. “All the food was prepared from the fish, prawns, shrimp, squid, crabs and lobsters caught in Pakistan’s waters. It’s all available locally,” he said. “Though the lobsters are from a little further from Karachi — they are from Gwadar actually,” he added.

Meanwhile, general manager of the hotel, Mohammad Azeem Qureshi, said that they hold the Seafood Festival every year during the fishing season. “After a two-month ban on fishing in the country in June and July when the fish are allowed to breed, the fishing season resumes from August. Still, we usually wait till the sea is really full of fresh catch, which is around November. That’s when we get ample supplies of all kinds of seafood and it is like that until the first few months of the next year as well. So the Seafood Festival will continue until April 2020,” he said.

_ Dawn, November 10th, 2019_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> Your choice......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Mutton


Beef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Are sea shells halal like, clams, mussels and etc? I see so many Muslim countries eating them along with lobsters and crabs? 
@waz @ghazi52 @The Eagle @HRK and anyone else caring to enlighten me


----------



## HRK

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Are sea shells halal like, clams, mussels and etc? I see so many Muslim countries eating them along with lobsters and crabs?
> @waz @ghazi52 @The Eagle @HRK and anyone else caring to enlighten me


depend upon believes as per the sects .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

HRK said:


> depend upon believes as per the sects .....


What does islam say not sects because the only real answer I found was that all creatures from the ocean are halal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

ghazi52 said:


> ........................................................................................................................
> *Famous Pakistani Food*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani cuisine is very rich with flavors and spices. Because of the shared history, it resembles quite much to Indian food. Here, some famous foods and beverages of Pakistan are listed:
> 
> 
> Breads
> Entree
> Bar-b-Que
> Deserts
> Beverages
> *1. Breads:*
> 
> i: Tandoori Naan (Garlic naan, mint naan, plain butter naan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Paratha (Oily bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Poori (Thin fluffy bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Main dishes / entrée :*
> 
> i: Biryani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Pulao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Qorma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........


I once ate chicken karahi. It was delicious. But never tasted Pakistani biryanis though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Buddhistforlife said:


> I once ate chicken karahi. It was delicious. But never tasted Pakistani biryanis though.


Since when do Buddhists eat meat, indian?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Since when do Buddhists eat meat, indian?


Who told you we don't eat meat?



Pakhtoon yum said:


> Since when do Buddhists eat meat, indian?


Also this is a forum related to food. Let's discuss food.


----------



## HRK

Pakhtoon yum said:


> What does islam say not sects because the only real answer I found was that all creatures from the ocean are halal


this is what I also believe ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Are sea shells halal like, clams, mussels and etc? I see so many Muslim countries eating them along with lobsters and crabs?
> @waz @ghazi52 @The Eagle @HRK and anyone else caring to enlighten me



Never heard or read about any sea food haram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Are sea shells halal like, clams, mussels and etc? I see so many Muslim countries eating them along with lobsters and crabs?
> @waz @ghazi52 @The Eagle @HRK and anyone else caring to enlighten me



It depends on the madhab. Imam Abu Hanifa's followers say that not all things from the sea are halal and some things are makrooh ie disliked. These are usually people from turkey and the sub-continent. People from the middle east follow Imam ibn hanbal and say that everything from the sea is halal.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

M.Bison said:


> It depends on the madhab. Imam Abu Hanifa's followers say that not all things from the sea are halal and some things are makrooh ie disliked. These are usually people from turkey and the sub-continent. People from the middle east follow Imam ibn hanbal and say that everything from the sea is halal.


Even those that follow Imam Abu hanifa, eat everything. Examples are also that you stated like Turkey and Pakistan. The thing is it doesnt say anywhere in Islam that certain fish are harm. Doesnt it say all fish are halal?



ghazi52 said:


> Never heard or read about any sea food haram.





HRK said:


> this is what I also believe ....


That's what I gave read too, but apparently there world is filled with wannabe mullahs. That love to make things complicated and confusing, even though it's clear cut.



Buddhistforlife said:


> Who told you we don't eat meat?
> 
> 
> Also this is a forum related to food. Let's discuss food.


Every Buddhist alive in the world does not eat meat. Nice job exposing yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Even those that follow Imam Abu hanifa, eat everything. Examples are also that you stated like Turkey and Pakistan. The thing is it doesnt say anywhere in Islam that certain fish are harm. Doesnt it say all fish are halal?



So yeah that is the thing. When the 4 original madhabs were made, all the hadiths were not compiled. All fish is halal but shellfish and crustacean have a difference of opinion.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

M.Bison said:


> So yeah that is the thing. When the 4 original madhabs were made, all the hadiths were not compiled. All fish is halal but shellfish and crustacean have a difference of opinion.


Great, this doesnt help at all.


----------



## M.Bison

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Great, this doesnt help at all.



hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> ............................................................................................
> vi: Sajji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Deserts / Meethay:*
> 
> i: Kheer / Rice pudding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Ras Malai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Gajar ka halwa (Carrot Halwa):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iv: Sooji ka halwa (Samolina Halwa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v: Falooda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi: Mithai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....



OMG. This food is all terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

with Qeema

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Teeka boti at Kumrat valley, Dir Upper, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


>


I'm hungry now and there is nothing to eat but instant indo noodles at my place, currently 



ghazi52 said:


> with Qeema


What's this? I've never seen or had this

@denel take a look see


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> with Qeema


What is this thing?


----------



## ghazi52

fitpOsitive said:


> What is this thing?



Cheungan,, Usually cook with Qeema or potato


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> What's this? I've never seen or had this
> 
> @denel take a look see



Available in KP, even at Empress Market Karachi ..
Bitter taste.

Peshawar Vegetable shop..






Look above his head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> Cheungan,, Usually cook with Qeema or potato


any English name for this?


----------



## SIPRA

fitpOsitive said:


> any English name for this?



Botanical name is something like Carraluma Fambriata. It is a cactus like vegetable. Has a bitter taste, like bitter gourd (Karela). Can be cooked with mutton, minced meat or potatoes. Called "Chongan" or "Churanglian".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Good for diabetes..









fitpOsitive said:


> any English name for this?









*Caralluma Fimbriata *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## denel

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I'm hungry now and there is nothing to eat but instant indo noodles at my place, currently
> 
> 
> What's this? I've never seen or had this
> 
> @denel take a look see


looks like a type of cactus. Not sure as we dont cook with it;some have poisonous skins. in the kalahari there are types which have delicious fruit - cross between citrus and mango in terms of taste.



Pakhtoon yum said:


> Even those that follow Imam Abu hanifa, eat everything. Examples are also that you stated like Turkey and Pakistan. The thing is it doesnt say anywhere in Islam that certain fish are harm. Doesnt it say all fish are halal?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I gave read too, but apparently there world is filled with wannabe mullahs. That love to make things complicated and confusing, even though it's clear cut.
> 
> 
> Every Buddhist alive in the world does not eat meat. Nice job exposing yourself


Not true on buddists; i knew several and they would eat meat every other month.

In terms of fish - I believe there is ruling in terms of scales - those without is not forbidden but up to you; whereas in judasim, it is not allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In English...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

denel said:


> looks like a type of cactus. Not sure as we dont cook with it;some have poisonous skins. in the kalahari there are types which have delicious fruit - cross between citrus and mango in terms of taste.
> 
> 
> Not true on buddists; i knew several and they would eat meat every other month.
> 
> In terms of fish - I believe there is ruling in terms of scales - those without is not forbidden but up to you; whereas in judasim, it is not allowed.


Intresting because what I know is that they were strict vegetarians. In fact vegetarian food in countries like Korea, japan and China is referred to as "Buddhist food"



ghazi52 said:


> Available in KP, even at Empress Market Karachi ..
> Bitter taste.
> 
> Peshawar Vegetable shop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look above his head.


Ya never even had it before so I have no idea it existed. I have had the blossoms of chinar if I'm not wrong. In keema and they were amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Katwa
Buffalo meat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore mei khadda gosht kis trah tayar Kia jata hai? Aap bhi dekhiye*



*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Mustard and corn roti

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lunch is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Winter food of Hunza. Let’s beat the cold with “Harisa” with hot meat .

Let’s celebrate winter season .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wedding Halwa...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Charsi Tikka specializes in lamb, Peshawar*

...


You should order one of each to get the full experience at Charsi Tikka.





LAMB





BASIC INGREDIENTS TO INSANE FLAVOR – LAMB FAT, TOMATOES, AND SALT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Dowdo*

Another one of the best Pakistani foods from Gilgit Baltistan is called _dowdo_, which is a great dish for warming oneself after an outing in the cool mountain air. A thick creamy soup full of wheat noodles and mustard greens, the noodles can be anywhere from spaghetti-thin to entire-pastry-size width.

Sometimes including shreds of carrot or thin slices of potato, coming in from the cold to find a table full of steamy bowls of _Dowdo_ is just a wonderful comfort food.

This is a traditional dish of the Gilgit-Baltistan (GB) Province, a semi-autonomous region North of Islamabad, the capital city of Pakistan (and only since 1974 has this area even been a part of Pakistan). Bordering the high plateaus of the Pamir Mountains, this is an area full of craggy glaciers, unique cultures, and of course food ideal for both warming and energizing the hardy people who call it home.

(Note: Be on the lookout for a very special version of _Dowdo_ including _Maltash_, the crazily sour home-made hard cheese (which has been linked to the extreme longevity of Hunza Valley peoples). In a small town near Sost, after a chilly visit to the Khunjerab National Park, I now think of this as one of the best ever cold-weather meals!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Delicious Mutton Kunna Recipe

Ingredients*

Mutton 1 kg
Mutton trotters 2
Onions chopped 2
Kunna spice 1 tbsp
Ginger garlic paste 2 tbsp
Red chili powder 2 tbsp
Turmeric powder 1 tsp
Flour 2 tbsp (mixed in enough water to make a flowing batter)
Clarified butter 1 cup
Salt to taste
Sliced ginger for garnishing

*Kunna Spice:*
Black Cumin 1 tbsp
Mace 1 tbsp
Whole coriander 8 tbsp
Whole black pepper 1 tbsp
Star anise 2
Cloves 1 tbsp
Green cardamoms 1 tbsp

*Cooking Directions*

➡For Kunna Spice: To make the kunna spice, toast the cumin, mace, whole coriander, whole black pepper, star anise, cloves and green cardamoms on a griddle pan.Then grind all the ingredients together.

➡For Kunna Curry: Heat clarified butter in a clay pot (handi) and fry the onions till they turn light brown.

Fry the ginger garlic paste and add in the meat.
Cook till it turns golden.
Add the kunna spice, red chili powder and turmeric powder.

Sauté for 2-3 minutes.
Add the mutton trotters’ stock.
Cover and simmer on low heat.

When the meat becomes tender, season with salt.

Gradually pour the flour batter into the pot, stirring continuously.
When the gravy thickens, turn the flame off and garnish with black cumin seeds and sliced ginger.

Serve hot with sliced green chillies, ginger, chopped coriander, lemon quarters and naan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Best Chicken Shashlik Recipe

➡*Ingredients

Boneless Chicken (3/4” cube cutting) 350-400 grams
Onion (3/4" cube cutting) 1
Capsicum (3/4” cube cutting) 1
Tomato (3/4” cube cutting) 1
Cooking Oil 2 tbsp
Garlic Clove (finely chopped)
Ginger (finely chopped) 1/2 tbsp
Chilli 1
Green Onion (just the green part chopped) 1
Ketchup 1/2 cup
Salt as required
Corn Flour Paste with Water (2 tbsp)
Chicken Stock 1 cup
Sugar 1/2 tbsp
Worcestershire Sauce 1 tbsp
White Vinegar 1 tbsp
Chilli Sauce 1 tbsp
Shashlik Sticks 6
*
➡Cooking Directions*

Skewer chicken, onion, tomato and capsicum alternating until the end of the stick has been reached.
Continue this process until 6 sticks have been filled.
Place oil in saucepan on medium heat and place shashlik sticks to cook to a light golden brown
Turn occasionally, place lid on saucepan for about 5 minutes (drizzling a little oil if required) and strain from oil.
In the same oil mix garlic and ginger for a minute.
Add green onion, chilli, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, sugar, chilli sauce, chicken stock and stir well.
Add corn flour paste and stir well then simmer for 2 minutes.
Add shashlik sticks on top and spoon sauce over them.
Add salt then cover with lid for 5 minutes.
Add vinegar, black pepper and serve immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...

آو دوستو ست بسم اللہ جی آیاں نوں دوپہر کا کھانا تیار ھے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Desi Ghee Halwa


----------



## ghazi52

Simple foods

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ustad Motta Murgh Chaney Wala, Chah miran Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
آئے موسم رنگیلے سہانے
*
(کوہیر، چونگاں، ڈساں )

موسم بہار کے آتے ہی وادی سون کی سنہری گھاس اپنا رنگ تبدیل کر کے گہری سبز چادر اوڑھ لیتی ہے جیسے جیسے موسم تبدیل ہوتا ہے پہاڑوں پر جنگلی پودے اپنی نئی شاخیں نکالنا شروع کردیتے ہیں کوہستان نمک کی سرزمین کو اللہ پاک نے ان گنت قیمتی جڑی بوٹیوں ، جنگلی پھولوں اور پھلوں سے نوازا ہےالحمداللہ، جن کو حاصل کرنے کیلئے دور ماضی میں کئی حکیم حضرات ان جنگلوں کا رخ کرتے تھے ۔۔
موسم بہار میں جو قدرتی سبزیاں پہاڑوں پر اگتی ہیں ان میں سب سے ذیادہ چونگیں ، ڈسیں اور کوہیر وادی سون کے باسیوں کی پسندیدہ خوراک میں شامل ہیں ۔۔

*چونگاں*

چونگوں کا تعلق تھوہر (Cactus) فیملی سے ہے انگلش میں انہیں Caralluma Fimbriata کہا جاتا ہے ان کا ذائقہ کریلوں کی طرح کڑوا ہوتا ہے اور گھروں میں انہیں ذیادہ تر آلو ڈال کر یا گوشت کے ہمراہ پکایا جاتا ہے
چونگاں کولیسٹرول لیول کو کم کرنے اور شوگر کنڑول کرنے کیلئے بے حد موثر ثابت ہوتی ہیں اسکے علاوہ وذن کم کرنے کیلئے ان کا پاؤڈر بہت موثر ثابت ہوتا ہے

*ڈساں*

ڈسوں کا تعلق بھی Cactus فیملی سے ہی ہے لیکن ان کا ذائقہ باقی تمام سبزیوں سے منفرد ہے ذائقہ کے لحاظ سے انہیں بہت پسند کیا جاتا ہے اور معدے کیلئے بہت فائدہ مند ثابت ہوتی ہیں انہیں بھی آلو ڈال کر پکایا جاتا ہے

*کوہیر*

کوہیر نام کا یہ پھل کچھ خاص پہاڑیوں پر پایا جاتا ہےپودے کی اونچائی عام طور پر آٹھ سے دس فٹ جبکہ پتے چھوٹے سائز کے ہوتے ہیں کچا پھل ترش ذائقہ رکھتا ہے جو کہ ہاضمہ کے لیئے چٹنی میں زیادہ تر استعمال ہوتا ہے پکے پھل کا ذائقہ انتہائ لذیذ ہوتا ہےجو مارچ اور اپریل کےمہینہ میں تیار ہوتا ہے
یہ پھل انسانی صحت کے لیئے بھی بے شمار فوائد پر مشتمل ہے ۔۔۔ معدے کے تمام امراض سمیت یہ لبلبے کے لیے اکسیر کی حیثیت رکھتا ہے اس لیے شوگر کے مرض کیلئے دور ماضی میں اسکا استعمال مشہور حکما کے نسخوں کا اہم جزو رہا ہے ۔
" کوہیر " کو کچا اور پکا کر دونوں طرح کھایا جاتا ہے ، اس کا رائتہ انتہائی لذیذ ہوتا ہے, ہلکے نمک اور جنگلی پودینے کے ہمراہ اسکی چٹنی بہت لزیز بنتی ہے....

وادی سون اور کوہستان نمک کے باسیوں میں سے کس کس نے چونگاں، ڈساں اور کوہیر کھائے ہوئے ہیں ؟

*احسان اعوان سون ویلی
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

No such thing. No one in the world has even heard about Pakistani food. You guys just eat Indian food, except in your own country.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Internal Matter said:


> No such thing. No one in the world has even heard about Pakistani food. You guys just eat Indian food, except in your own country.



Ever had beef chapli kababs? No? Then kindly go away...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Why Indian are so concern.


----------



## Rehan khan 1

Internal Matter said:


> No such thing. No one in the world has even heard about Pakistani food. You guys just eat Indian food, except in your own country.


there is no such thing as indian food (except daal).every innovation and introduction was because of 1000 year Muslim rule of india and what they eat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalai Lama

Rehan khan 1 said:


> there is no such thing as indian food (except daal).every innovation and introduction was because of 1000 year Muslim rule of india and what they eat.


Like Idli dosa.

Anyway, you guys are missing the point. "Pakistani" food isn't famous. It falls under the Indian food umbrella. Don't blame me, blame the thousands of restaurant owners in foreign countries.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Rehan khan 1

Internal Matter said:


> Like Idli dosa.
> 
> Anyway, you guys are missing the point. "Pakistani" food isn't famous. It falls under the Indian food umbrella. Don't blame me, blame the thousands of restaurant owners in foreign countries.


seems like indian pink salt case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Old School

ghazi52 said:


> Why Indian are so concern.



Because there is no real 'Indian' food beyond chirwa and banana which tend to cause autism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiptullha

Internal Matter said:


> No such thing. No one in the world has even heard about Pakistani food. You guys just eat Indian food, except in your own country.



How is this stuff Indian food when you monkeys lynch anyone who dares try to eat it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

....... said:


> No such thing. No one in the world has even heard about Pakistani food. You guys just eat Indian food, except in your own country.


Indians might not even wish to have these ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

HRK said:


> Indians might not even wish to have these ......



Looks tasty. The bone always adds to the flavor. Btw, you can get Bheja fry in downtown Mumbai.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Saag preparing.







Hand made saweian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Stumbled on this thread with roza.
Allah maaf kare zalim jaan lo ge kya??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani fast food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mutton Korma






Ramadan

Iftari











.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

This is called "Brat" a Chitrali pizza type filled with smashed wulnut ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

@ghazi52 bro please upload them on some good site or PDF . 90% of previous pages images are not showing. its waste all your great efforts .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Traditional food of Waziristan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tawa Fry Kaleeji - Naseer Hotel, Bagh Mela Maidan, Tirah Valley Khyber District.

Watch full Video: https://youtu.be/BxFf64CMpOI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Daal wali Rothi


----------



## On the Edge

Ghazi bhae you rock


----------



## ghazi52

*اوجھرئ*


----------



## On the Edge

ghazi52 said:


> *اوجھرئ*


eww


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sweet rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lunch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Simple working lunch .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Syed1.

In my opinion these are famous/popular/specialty food of each location in Pakistan. Posters can correct me or add their own. 


Karachi - nihari, biryani
Lahore - paye, charga 
Islamabad - burger  (Actually idk if Islamabad has any food it is known for)
Peshawar - charsi Karahi
Mardan - chapli kabab
Quetta/Baluchistan - sajji
Multan - sohan halwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## CHI RULES

Syed1. said:


> In my opinion these are famous/popular/specialty food of each location in Pakistan. Posters can correct me or add their own.
> 
> 
> Karachi - nihari, biryani
> Lahore - paye, charga
> Islamabad - burger  (Actually idk if Islamabad has any food it is known for)
> Peshawar - charsi Karahi
> Mardan - chapli kabab
> Quetta/Baluchistan - sajji
> Multan - sohan halwa


Please include Nihari\Daleem in Lahore and Daleem in Karachi also.


----------



## On the Edge

CHI RULES said:


> Please include Nihari\Daleem in Lahore and Daleem in Karachi also.


what is daleem?


----------



## ghazi52

On the Edge said:


> what is daleem?




*Haleem or Daleem Solves the Correct Word Problem*







Haleem or Daleem Solves the Correct Word Problem


Please say this name properly. “After that, it stabs to demonstrate that HALEEM is the name of ALLAH and should not look down on it. Those who agree to change the terminology claim that the daleem is extracted from Daliya or oatmeal., so it should be renamed… Haleem or Daleem. This dish has a new name: Haleem, Persian, it is flashy wheat and meat harissa. The experts know exactly why Daleem is the correct name for this dish: “Dal se banta hai, isliye Daleem”.

There is no hard and fast rule for doing Daleem (Haleem) in the winter, but doing so hard work in front of the stove, so winter is the best time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Taaari is pretty good. It is kind of a Biryani
In potohar region.


Syed1. said:


> Islamabad - burger  (Actually idk if Islamabad has any food it is known for)


----------



## ghazi52

Kala Bagh, Mianwali


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Lunch


What kebab is that?



ghazi52 said:


> *Haleem or Daleem Solves the Correct Word Problem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haleem or Daleem Solves the Correct Word Problem
> 
> 
> Please say this name properly. “After that, it stabs to demonstrate that HALEEM is the name of ALLAH and should not look down on it. Those who agree to change the terminology claim that the daleem is extracted from Daliya or oatmeal., so it should be renamed… Haleem or Daleem. This dish has a new name: Haleem, Persian, it is flashy wheat and meat harissa. The experts know exactly why Daleem is the correct name for this dish: “Dal se banta hai, isliye Daleem”.
> 
> There is no hard and fast rule for doing Daleem (Haleem) in the winter, but doing so hard work in front of the stove, so winter is the best time.


I had haleem in iran - i did not like it at all. i think haleem differs regionally. I had it in fordsburg that was good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Let's enjoy this Desi Breakfast dedicated to all Pakistanis who are living abroad ....
Maghaz , Bong , paye , kulchy , lassi ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

denel said:


> What kebab is that?



Chicken Kebab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Milky Halwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Let's enjoy this Desi Breakfast dedicated to all Pakistanis who are living abroad ....
> Maghaz , Bong , paye , kulchy , lassi ..


man, you really get me into an overdrive of wanting this food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tea Time.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sweet Color Rice with dry fruits and Ras gula






with

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Your favorite ............*.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


>


what is each of these - i get the salad, and yogurt. but not sure flat bread of what?


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> *Your favorite ............*.................



Mutton. Though I enjoy meat I just wish an animal wouldn't be killed for that. I keenly await laboratory meat.


----------



## King Julien

ghazi52 said:


>



Is tandoor roti regular in diet, does everyone have tandoor in homes? do you guys make Chapati & Bhakri also?


----------



## ghazi52

denel said:


> what is each of these - i get the salad, and yogurt. but not sure flat bread of what?



Mustard leaves dish , corn roti, Lussi ( butter milk ), cucumbers' yogurt .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/







*Traditional and Cultural Food Used in Northern Areas of Pakistan
Gilgit Baltistan, Nagar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gosht Ka Khatta Salan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nargisi Koftay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Delicious Beef Nalli Biryan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bhindi Masala









Yummy yogurt vegetable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


>



What are the items in the pic ?


----------



## ghazi52

jamahir said:


> What are the items in the pic ?




Tikka Boti and Goat dish.
Eid event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> Tikka Boti and Goat dish.
> Eid event.



And is that milk, curds or lassi ?


----------



## ghazi52

Lassi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Matka Chai


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Fish Curry


----------



## ghazi52

Kalieji


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

بنائیں دھواں دار لذیذ دھاگا کباب زبیدہ آپا کی ترکیب سے









*اجزا*

گائے کا قیمہ آدھا کلو (مشین کا پسا ہوا
چنے دو کھانے کے چمچ (بھنے ہوئے
خشخاش ایک کھانے کا چمچ
سفید زیرہ ایک چائے کا چمچ
چھوٹی الائچی چار عدد
کالی مرچ چار عدد
لال مرچ ایک کھانے کا چمچ (پسی ہوئی
نمک حسب ذائقہ
لونگ دو عدد
ڈبل روٹی کے سلائس دو عدد
پیاز ایک عدد (تلی ہوئی
ہری مرچ چار عدد
کچا پپیتا دو کھانے کے چمچ
لیموں دو عدد
گرم مصالحہ آدھا چائے کا چمچ (پسی ہوئی
ہرا دھنیا ایک گٹھی (باریک کٹا ہوا
تیل حسب ضرورت


*ترکیب*

پہلے چنے، خشخاش، سفید زیرہ، چھوٹی الائچی، کالی مرچ، لال مرچ، نمک اور لونگ ملاکر باریک پیس لیں۔ اب اسے قیمے میں ڈبل روٹی کے سل
ائس کے ساتھ شامل کرکے چوپر میں پیس لیں۔ پھر اس میں پیاز اور ہری مرچ ملا دیں۔ اس کے بعد کچا پپیتا شامل کرکے اچھی طرح گوندھیں اور دس منٹ کے لیے رکھ دیں۔ اب کباب بناکر اوپر سے دھاگہ لپیٹ کر فرائنگ پین میں شیلو فرائی کر لیں۔ جب سارے کباب تل لیں تو ایک بڑے توے یا فرائنگ پین میں تلے کباب پھیلا کر کر رکھیں۔ اوپر سے لیموں کا رس، گرم مصالحہ اور ہرا دھنیا ڈال کر پانچ منٹ کے لیے دم پر رکھ دیں۔ مزے دار فرائیڈ دھاگا کباب تیارہوا.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*آو دوستو ست بسم اللہ جی آیاں نوں دوپہر کا کھانا تیار ھے *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* ‘Gyal’ – A Local Hunza Breakfast*

*Gyal*

_Gyal_ is a traditional local breakfast food, wheat pan-fried cakes with honey or fruit jam and the local favorite ingredient, apricot oil.

The apricot oil creates such a sweet aroma to go with the smoky flavors from the charcoal or wood used in cooking.

There are several different types of _gyal_, and the thing I love about this dish is how it is so simple and hearty, the perfect combination for a morning cup of buttery hot milk tea.


*Local Oats (Muesli)*

Honestly this is one of the tastiest breakfast foods ever, and I am not entirely sure I can name all the parts.

Almonds, Walnuts, Brown Flaxseed, and Apricot Seeds, all roasted perfectly and then ground, sprinkled over a combination of barley and a local species of wheat germ.

It is heavenly when topped off with a scoop of fresh locally made cream or yogurt and a spoonful of honey.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Authentic local Hunza flavor, you can try when you visit.






DOWDO IS MADE WITH HAND-CUT NOODLES USING LOCAL WHEAT FLOUR
*Dowdo (Noodle Soup)*

Hand-cut noodles made from local wheat, _dowdo_ is usually made with minced chicken meat. Adding a few slices of onion and cilantro, seasoning with cardamom and cumin, the soup itself a golden, buttery broth.

_Dowdo_ is one of the foods you have to try during your day in the Hunza Valley. I think Hunza Food Pavilion served the best single bowl of it out of all the versions we had.

The bowl of _dowdo_ they serve here is incredibly warming, the gently spiced minced meat smells wonderful, and I love how the broth is so buttery and creamy without being heavy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

local Hunza food..







THIS HUNZA VALLEY VERSION OF CHICKEN CHAP SHURRO IS INCREDIBLE

*Chapshurro (Meat Pies)*

You might see advertising for this ‘Hunza Pizza,’ but I think that _chapshurro_ is an amazing dish on its own.

Common to find it full of minced beef, actually the traditional _chapshurro_ recipe uses spiced yak meat. The seasoning is simple, with a few additions of chopped onions, red chilies, small local tomatoes, and coriander leaves.

This dish is a wonderful example of the blending of local ingredients with cooking styles common to Central Pakistan. The piping hot, very filling _chapshurro_ meat pies are one of the most widely-available (but wonderful) dishes you’ll find in the Hunza Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Berekutz (Cheese-Filled Flour Cakes)*

This cheese-filled flour cake is another hearty dish, perfect for those living and working in cooler mountain conditions.

The cheese in this recipe is from goat’s milk, and is traditionally a staple food in both Hunza and Balti cuisine.

Flour is rolled out, and apricot oil is spread liberally on each side before the cake fries lightly on a hot iron skillet. Cheese filling is added, and then another thin cake of flour is set on top, the whole cake cut cross-wise into triangles before serving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

HOME-COOKED TRADITIONAL DISHES OF THE HUNZA VALLEY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 663662



That is not from Pakistan but from Bangalore city, South India. The eatery is called Vidyarthi Bhavan. One description here. I don't think this stacking of the plates is good hygiene-wise.





ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 665633



What is the curry ?


----------



## ghazi52

jamahir said:


> That is not from Pakistan but from Bangalore city, South India. The eatery is called Vidyarthi Bhavan. One description here. I don't think this stacking of the plates is good hygiene-wise.
> 
> What is the curry ?



I know, just for fun , clearly Indian people. It is not about food.
Curry is Karhie ( made from Yogurt ) and dip with pakora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

* Pakistan Butcher Beef Cutting skill,*, *Peshawar *




* 



*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 668155



Is that haleem ? And what is the yellow dish ?


----------



## ghazi52

jamahir said:


> Is that haleem ? And what is the yellow dish ?


 It is Haleem with some noodles ( modified haleem ), Yellow is Desi ghee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Galawat ki Beef Boti Recipe*







*
Ingredients:*

Beef ½ kg (boneless)
Salt to taste
Ginger garlic paste 2 tbsp
Bihaari masala 3 tbsp
Red pepper powder 1 tsp
Cumin seeds 1 tsp (roasted and crushed)
Lemon 4
Yogurt 1 cup
Oil ½ cup
Clarified butter 2 tbsp
Mint leaves ½ bunch (chopped)
Green chili 3 (crushed)
*
Cooking Directions:*

In a mixing bowl crush the boneless beef a little.
Now add salt, ginger garlic paste, bihaari masala, red pepper powder, cumin seeds, lemon juice and yogurt in it and marinate it for half an hour.
Now cook it in pan containing oil on a low flame.
When little water is left in a pan add clarified butter in it.
In the end garnish it with mint leaves n green chili and serve.


----------



## ghazi52

*Aloo Ki Tarkari Recipe

Ingredients..*

Potatoes 250 gm
Oil as required
Turmeric ¼ tsp
Red chili powder ¼ tsp
Coriander powder ¼ tsp
Onion seeds ¼ tsp
Water 1- ¼ cup
Button chilies 4


*Cooking Directions*

Boil potatoes and keep aside.
Heat oil in a pan, add turmeric, red chili powder, coriander powder and onion seeds and fry.
Add 1 ½ cup of water and cook till it gets a boil.
Then add crushed potatoes in it, cook for some time.
Now pour tarka of button chilies and serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PATAKHA KARELAY*

(Spicy Stuffed Bittergourd)



















*Ingredients:*

Karelay (Bittergourd) 2 & half kg
Oil for frying




*For the Masala/Filling:*

Karela Seeds 1/2 kg
Onion 1/2 kg
Tomato 1/2 kg
Green Chillies 8-10
Lemon juice 1 tbsp
White vinegar 1 tbsp
Kasuri Methi 1 tbsp
Pickle/ achar 2 tbsp
Salt to taste
Red Chilli powder 1 tbsp
Turmeric powder 1 tsp
Coriander powder 1 tbsp





*Cooking Directions:*

Wash bitter gourd. Scrape, peel the karela. Make a slit on one side of karela and remove the seeds & save them.

Chopped onions, tomatoes and green peppers finely. 
Mix all of the filling ingredients together in a bowl.

Heat oil in a pan and cook all filling ingredients for about 10 mins or till the oil separates.
Remove from flame and allow it to cool.

Fill about 1 tablespoon of masala into each karela.

Fry the stuffed karelas again for about 5-10 mins on a low flame, depending on how deeply you want to fry them.

Enjoy with rice or chapati.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aloo sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* HalwaPuri*









HalwaPuri is a special type of breakfast food type in Pakistan. It is normally originated from Punjab but it is famous all over the world for the very good taste and for it’s eye catching color. 
Halwa is a sweet but very popular dish that involves Suji, which is a kind of flour and sugar mostly, while Puri is made out of gram flour that is then deep fried in the oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Custrad with Jelly cubes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

دودھ دلاری


----------



## ghazi52

لب شیریں

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Easy Bhindi Masala Recipe*

*
Ingredients*

Okra ½ kg
Oil ½ cup
Garlic 1 tsp
Salt 1 tsp
Chili powder 1 tsp heaped
Black seed 1/2 tsp
Turmeric ½ tsp
Tomatoes 3 (finely chopped)
Green chilies 4 (small ones whole)
Onion 1 (fried light golden)





*Cooking Directions*

Fry okra in oil till slightly brown.
Remove in the same oil fry garlic, salt, chili powder, black seed and turmeric, fry by adding little water.
Add chopped tomatoes, cook on slow fire.
Lastly add fried okra with green chilies and brown fried onion, leave it on simmer for 10 minutes.
Bhindi Masala is ready to serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> ........................................................................................................................
> *Famous Pakistani Food*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani cuisine is very rich with flavors and spices. Because of the shared history, it resembles quite much to Indian food. Here, some famous foods and beverages of Pakistan are listed:
> 
> 
> Breads
> Entree
> Bar-b-Que
> Deserts
> Beverages
> *1. Breads:*
> 
> i: Tandoori Naan (Garlic naan, mint naan, plain butter naan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Paratha (Oily bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Poori (Thin fluffy bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Main dishes / entrée :*
> 
> i: Biryani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii: Pulao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii: Qorma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........


Subahanallah


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 675450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675453


Subahanallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> .
> *What are Kebabs?*
> 
> Kebab (also known as kebap, kabab, kebob, kabob, kibob, kebhav, kephav, qabab) is one of my favorite dishes. I like to have them with arabic bread but at times I have them with chappatis and rice too. Kebab is a meat dish which originated in Persia and now is famous all over the world. There are many varieties of kebabs available. Even though kebabs are usually made out of lamb, I prefer chicken. Kebab in persian means ‘fried meat’.
> 
> Chapli kabab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A delicacy from KPK province – marinated beef in spices and deep fried flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Lola kabab/Gola kabab_
> – rolled meatballs originating in Peshawar and Kandahar
> 
> Seekh kabab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> – prepared with minced meat with spices and grilled on skewers. It is cooked in a Tandoor, and is often served with chutneys or mint sauce. It is often included in tandoori sampler platters, which contain a variety of tandoor cooked dishes. A seekh kebab can also be served in a naan bread much like döner kebab. Seekh kebabs are part of the traditional Pakistani diet.
> 
> Shami Kabab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made of minced meat, with paste of lentils and chopped onion and coriander and green chillies usually added to the mixture, which is kneaded in a disc-like shape and fried. Best results are obtained when fried ghee. In some places, a binding agent is used to keep the kabab together.
> 
> Tandoori chicken Kebab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> – chunks or strips of meat marina
> 
> Chicken Malai Tikka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> – chunks or strips of chicken marinated in a white yoghurt and garlic sauce and grilled
> 
> Reshami kebab
> – minced chicken adequately seasoned and then barbecued on a charcoal grill
> 
> Bihari kebab
> – chunks or strips of lean beef, marinated in a spicy yoghurt/chilli marinade and tenderized to perfection before slowly grilled on a charcoal flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......................................


Yeh kabab hamain dydy thakur...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Green Chicken Karahi Recipe*





http://bit.ly/2L4pUlW

How to make Chicken Karahi Jhat Pat:





Chicken half kg
Dried coriander powder a tea spoon
Red pepper powder half tea spoon
Turmeric one quarter tea spoon
Garlic paste half meal spoon
Ginger paste half food spoon
Yogurt, two food spoons
Green coriander, one meal spoon, finely cut.
Green pepper pcs finely chopped
Proven black pepper five to six pcs
A piece of sugar one inch
Pinch of hot spice powder
Salt flavors
Oil is the flavour of need


*Method*

Add chicken, garlic, salt, black pepper, ginger paste, sugar and water in a fry.
If the chicken is melted and the water is almost dry, add coriander powder.
When the water is completely dry, add oil, turmeric, yogurt and red pepper and soak.
When the oil comes up, add green coriander, hot masala powder and green pepper to the breath.
Serve hot hot when ready.


----------



## ghazi52

*Katwa Gosht | Shadiyon Wala Katwa Gosht | Village Wedding Food*

Buffalo meat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

ghazi52 said:


> *Green Chicken Karahi Recipe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bit.ly/2L4pUlW
> 
> How to make Chicken Karahi Jhat Pat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken half kg
> Dried coriander powder a tea spoon
> Red pepper powder half tea spoon
> Turmeric one quarter tea spoon
> Garlic paste half meal spoon
> Ginger paste half food spoon
> Yogurt, two food spoons
> Green coriander, one meal spoon, finely cut.
> Green pepper pcs finely chopped
> Proven black pepper five to six pcs
> A piece of sugar one inch
> Pinch of hot spice powder
> Salt flavors
> Oil is the flavour of need
> 
> 
> *Method*
> 
> Add chicken, garlic, salt, black pepper, ginger paste, sugar and water in a fry.
> If the chicken is melted and the water is almost dry, add coriander powder.
> When the water is completely dry, add oil, turmeric, yogurt and red pepper and soak.
> When the oil comes up, add green coriander, hot masala powder and green pepper to the breath.
> Serve hot hot when ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677626


Hey this looks like a winner. Do you have more comprehensive cooking instructions somewhere?


----------



## ghazi52

*



Chicken Cheese Kebab Recipes









Ingredients:*

Chicken boneless ½ kg
Cheese 1 packet (cottage)
Breadcrumbs 1 packet
Egg white 2
Rice flour 2 tbsp
Green chili 4
Garlic cloves 2
Black pepper 1 tsp (crushed)
Coriander ½ bunch (green)
Bread slice 2
Soya sauce 1 tbsp
Oil for frying
Salt as required
*



Cooking Directions:*

Take a pan and put chicken, garlic cloves and black pepper, boil till done and chop it well.
Now put cheese, chicken and bread slice in chopper and chop well.

Now add green chili, salt, coriander, black pepper, soya sauce and rice flour in chicken and mix it well.

Make cutlets of the mixture, dip in lightly beaten egg white and coat with breadcrumbs.
Now shallow fry till golden.

Chicken cheese cutlets are ready to serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Roasted Potatoes with Stir-fry veggies*



















*Ingredients:*

Baby potatoes 500 g (cut into bite-sized chunks)
French beans 1/2 cup (trimmed and cut into 2-3-inch pieces)
Carrots 1/2 cup (Cut a thin slice lengthwise)
Zucchini 1/2 cup (Cut a thin slice lengthwise)
Mixed herb 1/2 tsp
Red chili flakes to taste
Black pepper 1/2 tsp
Balsamic vinegar 1 tbsp
Sugar a pinch
Salt to taste
Sesame seeds for garnish (optional)
Butter as required for frying


*Cooking Directions:*

Place potatoes into a large pot and cover with salted water; bring to a boil. Boil on medium-high heat until tender but still intact, about 15 minutes. Drain.

Heat up a large pan with a good dash of butter and fry the potatoes very slowly until brown and crispy over low to medium heat for 10 – 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add a good dash of butter to the pan again, now add the vegetables and season with a good pinch of sugar, salt, black pepper & vinegar. Stir fry for 5 – 6 minutes.

Put the potato slices back to the pan & mix well. Spread the done veggie stir-fry with roasted potatoes on plates, garnish with sesame seeds, coriander leaves & serve along with a bit yogurt if necessary. 

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Best Mutton Pulao Recipe











Ingredients for yakhni*

1 kg Mutton
1 kg rice
10 cloves garlic
2 inch piece Ginger
3 tablespoon Coriander seeds
3 tablespoon Fennel seeds
4 Bay leaf
4 Cinnamon
6 green cardamom
3 Black cardamom
8 Clove
10 Black Pepper
1 tsp Black cumin seeds
Kabab cheeni 10 to 12
green chillies 4 to 6
Salt as required
Other Ingredients
Oil 3/4 to 1 cup
Bay leaves 4-6
Onion 3 medium
Ground garam masala 1tablespoon
Yogurt 1 cup
green chillies 6-8
Badyan ka phool 2
Green cardamom 6
1 tbsp powder of nutmeg and mace and green cardamom


*



Cooking Directions:*




Fill a pan with glass water(andazay sey) and put meat in it.

Place the pan on the medium heat then add one small chopped onion, garlic, ginger, kabab cheeni, salt, fennel seeds and coriander in the water. Let it to be cooked very well.
When half of the water gets dry, take the meat out of pan and strain the yakhni.

Heat the oil in another pan, fry chopped onion till brown then add meat. Add yogurt and ground garam masala and powder Nutmeg mace (jaifel javetri) and black cardamom. 
Saute it for five minutes then add yakhni and the rice with whole garam masalay, bay leaves, badyaan, green cardamom and cover the pan. When all the water absorbed by the rice put spread some fried onion on top and keep it on the low heat for 20 minutes then serve with Raita, salad and chutney.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KP dishes


Katwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Village lunch.










Butter / Makhan
Lessi
Ghur
Yogurt / Dahi
Roti

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

ghazi52 said:


> KP dishes
> 
> 
> Katwa
> 
> View attachment 680273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 680274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 680275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 680277


Too damn fatty....but looks delicious.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bannu Beef Pulao Recipe*

How To Make Khan Bannu Beef Pulao Restaurant Style | With English Subtitle









250 gram Ghee
500 gram Tomatoes 
one kilogram onion
Three kilogram Beef
Salt
All masala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*



Kheer Recipe by Zubaida Apa






*
*





Ingredients*


Fresh milk 1 liter
Milk ¼ kg (dried, whole)
Sugar 2 cups
Cardamom 8 (green)
Almonds 10
Pistachio 20
Condensed milk ½ tin
Rice 1- ½ cup (boiled)

*






Cooking Directions*


In a pan, cook fresh milk, sugar and green cardamom.

When the milk begins to thicken, add boiled rice.

Stir continuously. Finely slice almonds and pistachios.

When the kheer starts to thicken, add the sliced almonds and pistachios.
Then refrigerate kheer for a while.


In the end, whole dried milk and condensed milk and garnish with pistachios.

Kheer is ready to be served.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Kheer Recipe by Zubaida Apa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients*
> 
> 
> Fresh milk 1 liter
> Milk ¼ kg (dried, whole)
> Sugar 2 cups
> Cardamom 8 (green)
> Almonds 10
> Pistachio 20
> Condensed milk ½ tin
> Rice 1- ½ cup (boiled)
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking Directions*
> 
> 
> In a pan, cook fresh milk, sugar and green cardamom.
> 
> When the milk begins to thicken, add boiled rice.
> 
> Stir continuously. Finely slice almonds and pistachios.
> 
> When the kheer starts to thicken, add the sliced almonds and pistachios.
> Then refrigerate kheer for a while.
> 
> 
> In the end, whole dried milk and condensed milk and garnish with pistachios.
> 
> Kheer is ready to be served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693547



I like Firni ( of soji ) more than Kheer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

@ghazi52 qq. why do you use BBQ - in my country we dont use this word - it feels alien. Here Braai is the term used. In East Africa and Oman - Kiswahili word - mishkaki is used.

In Urdu - is there no other word that can describe it - kebab or a variant of it? You have sajji which is a whole spit fire.


----------



## ghazi52

This is new development, BBQ was not there at least 50 years back, we had seek ( steel rod ) kabab , tikka boti. and ofcourse Sajji ( only in Balochistan, nothing outside of it ).




denel said:


> @ghazi52 qq. why do you use BBQ - in my country we dont use this word - it feels alien. Here Braai is the term used. In East Africa and Oman - Kiswahili word - mishkaki is used.
> 
> In Urdu - is there no other word that can describe it - kebab or a variant of it? You have sajji which is a whole spit fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

denel said:


> @ghazi52 qq. why do you use BBQ - in my country we dont use this word - it feels alien. Here Braai is the term used. In East Africa and Oman - Kiswahili word - mishkaki is used.
> 
> In Urdu - is there no other word that can describe it - kebab or a variant of it? You have sajji which is a whole spit fire.


There is the Baluchi word "Sebi" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> This is new development, BBQ was not there at least 50 years back, we had seek ( steel rod ) kabab , tikka boti. and ofcourse Sajji ( only in Balochistan, nothing outside of it ).


Actually here... it is a national holiday... National Braai day.

WHen i was in Turkey - everything is kebab; same in iran as well except for kobideh.

May be a good opportunity to start a social media campaign to promote local word.


----------



## Bengal71

This kind of thread is a torture upon the food lovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

Bengal71 said:


> This kind of thread is a torture upon the food lovers.


It is -- please share from Bangladesh as well.

an old friend from Syleti descent - i had hilsa with him. I liked it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

denel said:


> It is -- please share from Bangladesh as well.
> 
> an old friend from Syleti descent - i had hilsa with him. I liked it.


Will defer politely with you here.
By suggesting Pakistanis should sample Hilsa you are subjecting them to the grave risk of choking on the fine fish bones.
Hilsa is *NOT* native to Pakistan or even common in the rest of the subcontinent. It is mainly found in the Ganges Delta though some rivers in West Bengal province of India have small populations. So very few people know how to eat this fish.

Bangladeshis (and Bengalis in India ) have developed the art of eating Hilsa as an inherited ethnic ability where they use their tongues to expertly pick and shift the bones to one corner of their mouths from where these are removed either by disgorgement or through the use of fingers.
*WARNING ! Unless specifically trained do NOT attempt to eat Hilsa fish, no matter how graciously this is offered by your host. There is a severe risk of suffering extreme pain with the bones lodged in the throat for days requiring medical intervention. Death due choking and infection from lacerated throats or perforated intestines have been known to occur. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Baibars_1260 said:


> Will defer politely with you here.
> By suggesting Pakistanis should sample Hilsa you are subjecting them to the grave risk of choking on the fine fish bones.
> Hilsa is *NOT* native to Pakistan or even common in the rest of the subcontinent. It is mainly found in the Ganges Delta though some rivers in West Bengal province of India have small populations. So very few people know how to eat this fish.
> 
> Bangladeshis (and Bengalis in India ) have developed the art of eating Hilsa as an inherited ethnic ability where they use their tongues to expertly pick and shift the bones to one corner of their mouths from where these are removed either by disgorgement or through the use of fingers.
> *WARNING ! Unless specifically trained do NOT attempt to eat Hilsa fish, no matter how graciously this is offered by your host. There is a severe risk of suffering extreme pain with the bones lodged in the throat for days requiring medical intervention. Death due choking and infection from lacerated throats or perforated intestines have been known to occur. *


ok. it is fine; i had zero issues eating - Carp is as bad too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is generally regarded as a bread culture, with meals being eaten with the right hand and naan bread or roti used to scoop up curries and accompaniments as is the practice in Muslim culture. Other popular breads include chapati and parata – fried bread stuffed with dhal or *meat* and vegetable mixtures


----------



## Baibars_1260

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan is generally regarded as a bread culture, with meals being eaten with the right hand and naan bread or roti used to scoop up curries and accompaniments as is the practice in Muslim culture. Other popular breads include chapati and parata – fried bread stuffed with dhal or *meat* and vegetable mixtures


We make the best _Biryanis_ too.
Sorry for my bias but I rate the cuisine in the subcontinent this way :
1. *Pakistani ( All food with *
*provincial variations).*
2. Indian Food
2.1. _*Punjabi ( pseudo Pakistani)*_
2.2. Hyderabadi
2.3. South Indian Vegetarian👍
2.4. South Indian Non-Vegetarian
( Mostly sea food )
All others don't count.
3. Bangladeshi Food
3.1 Dhaka Non-Vegetarian
Cuisine only ( Rezala, Kutchi
Biryani 🥴, Sutki Fish curry 😐)
All others don't count.

4. Sri Lankan Food :
Sea food 👍👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Please give the name of the food, dont just picture, there is also a Pakistani restaurant in South Jakarta that I want to visit some day......


----------



## ghazi52

*Mutton Steam Tikka
and Mutton Koila Handi Recipe*


----------



## Zapper

Baibars_1260 said:


> We make the best _Biryanis_ too.
> Sorry for my bias but I rate the cuisine in the subcontinent this way :
> 1. *Pakistani ( All food with *
> *provincial variations).*
> 2. Indian Food
> 2.1. _*Punjabi ( pseudo Pakistani)*_
> 2.2. Hyderabadi
> 2.3. South Indian Vegetarian👍
> 2.4. South Indian Non-Vegetarian
> ( Mostly sea food )
> All others don't count.
> 3. Bangladeshi Food
> 3.1 Dhaka Non-Vegetarian
> Cuisine only ( Rezala, Kutchi
> Biryani 🥴, Sutki Fish curry 😐)
> All others don't count.
> 
> 4. Sri Lankan Food :
> Sea food 👍👍


While it's understandable being a Pakistani, you placed pakistani food in the top spot

Being an Indian, I'd rank Indian food as the following but again that's just me
1. Hyderabadi/Nizami
2. South Indian Non-Veg
3. South Indian Veg
4. Lucknowi Mughlai and Punjabi
5. North Eastern
6. Bengali

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Zapper said:


> While it's understandable being a Pakistani, you placed pakistani food in the top spot
> 
> Being an Indian, I'd rank Indian food as the following but again that's just me
> 1. Hyderabadi/Nizami
> 2. South Indian Non-Veg
> 3. South Indian Veg
> 4. Lucknowi Mughlai and Punjabi
> 5. North Eastern
> 6. Bengali


👍Close ! I tend to agree, 
I assume you are from Andhra or Telengana, I omitted to make a special mention of the Andhra cuisine as a sub-set of the South Indian cuisine. The Andhra _thali_ is unique with its red hot curry and _avakkai_ pickles. I am so addicted to _avakkai_ that I still buy a bottled version, which is a pale copy of the original home made fire-in-a-pot. 
I would put North East on the bottom. Bengali sweet dishes ( West Bengali) are my favorite.
But an extremely accurate ranking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

Baibars_1260 said:


> 👍Close ! I tend to agree,
> I assume you are from Andhra or Telengana, I omitted to make a special mention of the Andhra cuisine as a sub-set of the South Indian cuisine. The Andhra _thali_ is unique with its red hot curry and _avakkai_ pickles. I am so addicted to _avakkai_ that I still buy a bottled version, which is a pale copy of the original home made fire-in-a-pot.
> I would put North East on the bottom. Bengali sweet dishes ( West Bengali) are my favorite.
> But an extremely accurate ranking.


I'm surprised you do know quite a bit about Andhra cuisine being a US based Pakistani. Do you happen to live in Texas, NJ or CA's Bay Area by any chance since those areas have significant Telugu population?

Andhra cuisine in known to be the spiciest among all of South and South Indian cuisine is spicier than the rest of India. Andhra & Telangana are known to have the best non-veg curries followed by Tamil Nadu. What's interesting is the cuisine changes every 100 miles which is why you can't put them all in the same category but for outsiders to get a better picture, people just club all of South Indian cuisine.

If you're into biryanis and pulaos, I'd suggest you do give a try for Andhra's Raju Gari Goat Pulao and Vijayawada chicken biryani along with Tamil Nadu's Dindigul Thalapakatti and Ambur Biryani. Karnataka's Donne Biryani and Kerala's beef/mutton roast are also damn good

Regarding NE vs Bengali, I really like NE's beef & pork dishes. Their momos are to die for

Btw let me know if you're aware of any good Pakistani restaurants in the US. I've been to quite a few but didn't find the biryanis/pulaos to be appealing but the curries were good though. I've recently been to Dallas and there's a Pakistani grocery outlet which has an in-house restaurant called Al-Markaz...their mutton biryani is lit AF, the best Pakistani biryani I've had

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Zapper said:


> I'm surprised you do know quite a bit about Andhra cuisine being a US based Pakistani. Do you happen to live in Texas, NJ or CA's Bay Area by any chance since those areas have significant Telugu population?


I occasionally visit the west coast ( mostly LA and Orange) but my work takes me all over including NJ and TX. But on work I have visited Hyderabad too, and Singapore, KSA, and Dubai. I developed a taste for South Indian food when eating out with my spouse who often accompanied me on my extended duration assignments. My spouse is somewhat strict in her cultural preferences on all types of cuisine, so for her South Indian vegetarian food is a preferred "safe" option. I personally do not have any preferences, and I don't mind lard in a Chinese dish or bacon bits in my house salad at company dinners. My spouse is an Udupi fanatic with _dosas_ of all types. I find dosas a little bland so will go for a _thaali_ meal whenever I can find it. Andhra vegetarian _thali_ is my overwhelming favorite but it is not so easily available.



Zapper said:


> Andhra cuisine in known to be the spiciest among all of South and South Indian cuisine is spicier than the rest of India. Andhra & Telangana are known to have the best non-veg curries followed by Tamil Nadu. What's interesting is the cuisine changes every 100 miles which is why you can't put them all in the same category but for outsiders to get a better picture, people just club all of South Indian cuisine.


Yes, agree with you entirely, and my Telugu colleagues have told me exactly the same thing; how the cuisine varies every 100 miles. I however cannot tell the difference. In pickles too, Andhra reigns supreme, and even though the Hyderabadi ( Telengana ) pickle is delicious it is bland and not at all hot. I have learned to differentiate between different South Indian cuisines ( some what) though Karnataka and Tamil cuisine are so close it is hard to tell which is which.



Zapper said:


> If you're into biryanis and pulaos, I'd suggest you do give a try for Andhra's Raju Gari Goat Pulao and Vijayawada chicken biryani along with Tamil Nadu's Dindigul Thalapakatti and Ambur Biryani. Karnataka's Donne Biryani and Kerala's beef/mutton roast are also damn good



I think I may have occasionally eaten very modified versions of the Andhra dishes you mention ( can't say for sure) at buffets at Indian restaurant chains.
Will look for the Tamil and Karnataka biryanis, next time I am in Artesia.



Zapper said:


> Regarding NE vs Bengali, I really like NE's beef & pork dishes. Their momos are to die for


Would like to try these out. I suspect your NE has a South East Asian or Chinese influence on the cuisine. In China I got addicted to sweet sour pork.



Zapper said:


> Btw let me know if you're aware of any good Pakistani restaurants in the US. I've been to quite a few but didn't find the biryanis/pulaos to be appealing but the curries were good though. I've recently been to Dallas and there's a Pakistani grocery outlet which has an in-house restaurant called Al-Markaz...their mutton biryani is lit AF, the best Pakistani biryani I've had


Try Bundu Khan in Houston, Kabab King in Islyn New Jersey; Luqma, and Zaika in Atlanta, Sabirs in Devon Avenue in Chicago, Jackson Heights in New York has a number of excellent Pakistani restaurants. Artesia in LA is another area where you can look. The UK of course takes the lead in having the best Pakistani restaurants outside Pakistan. When visiting Manchester try "East is East ".
Pakistani food has a variation in " spicyness "and is generally far more bland than its Indian counterparts. The Punjabi food most closely resembles its immediate counterpart across the border. However as you go west and north the food is far less spicy but with inputs of more dried fruit, yogurt and ricotta cheese. The bread ( _naan_) is larger, and softer and is the chief staple instead of rice. The furthest west in Baluchistan and KPK the food is not spicy at all and resembles Middle Eastern or Central Asian food. The type of vegetables and fruit consumed changes as well. Instead of bananas, guavas, crab- apples and mangoes, there are nuts ( dried fruits like walnuts, almonds; pistachios; pine-nuts, ) , apples, grapes, apricots, plums, strawberries, cherries, and melons.
The majority of the regions in the territory of Pakistan has a cuisine very distinct in the sub-continent. The similarities with Indian cuisine fade away once you move 100 miles west of the Indian border. The majority of the Pakistani cuisines are not represented in the restaurant chains abroad because these tend to stick strictly to Punjabi cuisine mimicking their Indian competition.
I wish you could visit us and see for yourself how diverse we are in language, dress, and of course cuisine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Zapper said:


> While it's understandable being a Pakistani, you placed pakistani food in the top spot
> 
> Being an Indian, I'd rank Indian food as the following but again that's just me
> 1. Hyderabadi/Nizami
> 2. South Indian Non-Veg
> 3. South Indian Veg
> 4. Lucknowi Mughlai and Punjabi
> 5. North Eastern
> 6. Bengali


Friend

If it tastes excellent, rank it .... food knows no boundaries.


----------



## Zapper

Baibars_1260 said:


> Would like to try these out. I suspect your NE has a South East Asian or Chinese influence on the cuisine. In China I got addicted to sweet sour pork


Not really. NE has their own distinctive take on curries which are quite fascinating and unlike anything you get across India...also known to have some of the spiciest chilli varieties in the world like Nagaland's Bhut Jholakia. They're increasingly becoming popular, primarily in metropolitans

A traditional thali in Assam









Baibars_1260 said:


> Try Bundu Khan in Houston, Kabab King in Islyn New Jersey; Luqma, and Zaika in Atlanta, Sabirs in Devon Avenue in Chicago, Jackson Heights in New York has a number of excellent Pakistani restaurants. Artesia in LA is another area where you can look. The UK of course takes the lead in having the best Pakistani restaurants outside Pakistan. When visiting Manchester try "East is East "


I did try Sabirs during my stint in Chicago and quite a few in Jackson heights but felt Dallas's Al-Markaz was way better. Will have to try the others



Baibars_1260 said:


> The furthest west in Baluchistan and KPK the food is not spicy at all and resembles Middle Eastern or Central Asian food. The type of vegetables and fruit consumed changes as well. Instead of bananas, guavas, crab- apples and mangoes, there are nuts ( dried fruits like walnuts, almonds; pistachios; pine-nuts, ) , apples, grapes, apricots, plums, strawberries, cherries, and melons.


I noticed that watching food vlogs and felt Peshawar has the best food in all of Pakistan. Watching Afghan, Iranian and Pakistan's regions bordering these countries, the food does look significantly less spicy with usage of dried fruits and nuts. Street Food PK is my fav pakistani food vlogger



Baibars_1260 said:


> The majority of the Pakistani cuisines are not represented in the restaurant chains abroad because these tend to stick strictly to Punjabi cuisine mimicking their Indian competition.


That has been the case with Indian cuisine until 2010 where most Indian food you get abroad is Delhi centric. It's a pity Pakistani restaurants try to compete with their Indian counterparts offering similar Punjabi cuisine instead of promoting Western Pakistani food. I believe expats primarily constitute Punjabi populace over your western brethren. Post 2010...with more Southerners moving abroad, you can see a ton of South Indian restaurants and promotion of South Indian cuisine. I wish our North Eastern brothers also take the same route

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Zapper said:


> Not really. NE has their own distinctive take on curries which are quite fascinating and unlike anything you get across India...also known to have some of the spiciest chilli varieties in the world like Nagaland's Bhut Jholakia. They're increasingly becoming popular, primarily in metropolitans
> 
> A traditional thali in Assam
> 
> View attachment 696948


Looks delicious. I am a little cautious of eating un-filleted river fish because of the fine bones , one of which once got lodged in my throat. I was eating Hilsa at a dinner hosted by Bangladeshi friend.



Zapper said:


> I did try Sabirs during my stint in Chicago and quite a few in Jackson heights but felt Dallas's Al-Markaz was way better. Will have to try the others.


The one's in the USA are pale copies of their original Pakistani counterparts. Bundu Khan in Houston is no way close to its original back home. UK, Canada, and Dubai etc. have the original stuff.



Zapper said:


> I noticed that watching food vlogs and felt Peshawar has the best food in all of Pakistan. Watching Afghan, Iranian and Pakistan's regions bordering these countries, the food does look significantly less spicy with usage of dried fruits and nuts. Street Food PK is my fav pakistani food vlogger


Vloggers is one way to visualize the food . But of course it no way reflects the taste or even the variety. Some kinds of Baluchi foods for example cannot be prepared in the street and are only made at home during community events such as festivals or weddings.



Zapper said:


> That has been the case with Indian cuisine until 2010 where most Indian food you get abroad is Delhi centric. It's a pity Pakistani restaurants try to compete with their Indian counterparts offering similar Punjabi cuisine instead of promoting Western Pakistani food. I believe expats primarily constitute Punjabi populace over your western brethren. Post 2010...with more Southerners moving abroad, you can see a ton of South Indian restaurants and promotion of South Indian cuisine. I wish our North Eastern brothers also take the same route


It is interesting to examine the dining out habits of ex-pat Pakistanis. For a variety of reasons, cultural, etc. few ex-pat Pakistanis really eat out regularly, unlike Indians, especially Indian techies. Pakistanis only eat out when absolutely necessary such when traveling or when they cannot prepare food at home due to work pressures. Pakistanis are expert home cooks. No restaurant Pakistani or Indian offers the quality and variety of food Pakistanis can prepare at home. In any case as both you and I observed Pakistani restaurants mimic their Indian counterparts serving generally the same cuisine which for the majority of Pakistanis is monotonous and of far lower quality than what they make at home. There are Pakistanis from every province of Pakistan represented in the ex-pat community it is just that Punjabis and Karachi origin Pakistanis are more visible in the information technology sector. There are doctors, professors, engineers in other disciplines ( such as petrochemicals) from other provinces. So their cuisine is varied as well. Pakistanis choose not to eat at Indian or South Indian restaurants so are generally ignorant of the diversity of cuisines in India. Few Pakistanis know what a _bonda_ is.
I am an exception to the rule.
At home of course we prepare strictly West Pakistani food. _Chapali Kababs, Shahshooka, Shami Kababs, Maquooti, Yakhni Palau, Paya, Shwarma, Dum Pukht, Nashpati Qalia _and a host of other Turko Afghan dishes, You are unlikely to see these dishes in a restaurant in the USA.

When I and my Pakistani friends are traveling they prefer to go to Ruby Tuesday, Olive Garden, Applebees, than a South Indian restaurant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

I know several biryani wars have been waged on this forum but us Hyderabadis and Andhras in general consider Hyderabadi biryani to be the best in the world...no wonder it is world renowed. You keep seeing hoardings like these commonly in Hyderabad and every Hyderabadi - Hindu or Muslim echoes the same. Every region in India tries to compete or compare their biryani with Hyderabadi biryani which is more like a benchmark








Baibars_1260 said:


> Looks delicious. I am a little cautious of eating un-filleted river fish because of the fine bones , one of which once got lodged in my throat. I was eating Hilsa at a dinner hosted by Bangladeshi friend


Hilsa is called Pulasa in Telugu and is available in the Godavari river basin. There's a particular season when they swim against the waters to lay eggs closer to the shores during which they're known to taste the best...nevertheless they cost a bomb



Baibars_1260 said:


> The one's in the USA are pale copies of their original Pakistani counterparts. Bundu Khan in Houston is no way close to its original back home. UK, Canada, and Dubai etc. have the original stuff


I believe it' the same with all desi cuisine... The meat or chicken you get in the US is relatively less flavorful which is why people would end up marinating in prior to infuse the flavor into the meat. I found the meat we get in India (should be the same with Pak) and my travels to SE Asia were much more flavorful than their western counterparts





Baibars_1260 said:


> Pakistanis choose not to eat at Indian or South Indian restaurants so are generally ignorant of the diversity of cuisines in India. Few Pakistanis know what a _bonda_ is.
> I am an exception to the rule.


Kinda the same with Indians...most folks think Pakistani or Sindhi Biryani is just the same as Bombay Biryani and the curries to be less spicier versions of their Indian counterparts



Baibars_1260 said:


> At home of course we prepare strictly West Pakistani food. _Chapali Kababs, Shahshooka, Shami Kababs, Maquooti, Yakhni Palau, Paya, Shwarma, Dum Pukht, Nashpati Qalia _and a host of other Turko Afghan dishes, You are unlikely to see these dishes in a restaurant in the USA.


I've seen Chapli, Shami Kebabs, Yakhni Pulau, Paya, Shwarma, Dum Pukht in quite a few places including Indian ones...though they're not authentic



Baibars_1260 said:


> When I and my Pakistani friends are traveling they prefer to go to Ruby Tuesday, Olive Garden, Applebees, than a South Indian restaurant


Us Indians don't go to Indian restaurants when traveling, let alone you guys. I'd say most people intend to eat light when traveling


Baibars_1260 said:


> For a variety of reasons, cultural, etc. few ex-pat Pakistanis really eat out regularly, unlike Indians, especially Indian techies. Pakistanis only eat out when absolutely necessary such when traveling or when they cannot prepare food at home due to work pressures. Pakistanis are expert home cooks



Indian techies if single prefer to get food from restaurants if they're making decent money...families definitely prefer cooking at home. I was skeptical to eat out during my college days but now I don't. I hardly cook desi food at home ever since I started eating healthy but biryani in the weekends is a must

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Zapper said:


> I know several biryani wars have been waged on this forum but us Hyderabadis and Andhras in general consider Hyderabadi biryani to be the best in the world...no wonder it is world renowed. You keep seeing hoardings like these commonly in Hyderabad and every Hyderabadi - Hindu or Muslim echoes the same. Every region in India tries to compete or compare their biryani with Hyderabadi biryani which is more like a benchmark
> 
> View attachment 697006


🙂There is a chain called Persis which spells out the history of Biryani in Hyderabad. Agree with you that Hyderabadi Biryani is the best. In the league of spicy Biryanis it is _the_ best, and I developed a fondness for it over above my native Sindhi Biryani which is also spicy. But as we discussed, there are variations in Pakistan, and as we go westward the level of spices induced in the Biryani is reduced. There are ingredients of dry fruits, raisins, and lots of saffron.
On the spices content in the food in western Pakistan : Only red chilly powder and turmeric are reduced in quantity. Green chilly, cummins, cinnamon, ground garlic, ground onions ground black pepper, lemon-juice, tomato paste, and black rock salt is liberally used.
I agree that Hyderabadi Biryani occupies the top spot. In fact Hyderabadi Biryani has been enthusiastically adopted in Pakistan, prepared at home by the emigre Telengana community in Karachi, and also served at select restaurants.
You would be interested to know that there is a Telugu speaking community in the polyglot matrix of Karachi, who emigrated from Warangal (or some other area, am not sure exactly where ) around 1948. They speak Telugu at home but have since become bi-lingual speaking Urdu quite fluently though with an accent. They are generally termed as "Hyderabadis" which in my opinion is a misnomer because their origins relate to specific districts of Andhra/ Telengana, and there is no direct connection with the city of Hyderabad ( Deccan) as such.
Pakistanis refer to Hyderabad in India as "Hyderabad Deccan" so as not to confuse it with Hyderabad in Sindh.



Zapper said:


> Hilsa is called Pulasa in Telugu and is available in the Godavari river basin. There's a particular season when they swim against the waters to lay eggs closer to the shores during which they're known to taste the best...nevertheless they cost a bomb


Very interesting! How is Pulasa cooked ? Is it cooked in chunks in a curry like in West Benga/ Bangladesh, or do you fillet it and fry or bake it? What is the Pulasa dish called in Telugu. The Bangladeshis/ West Bengalis call fish curry _Jholer Maach _ and eating it is a challenge because the fish is cooked to a pulp which merges with the fish bone. Only an expert can eat this without getting the bones lodged in the throat.



Zapper said:


> I believe it' the same with all desi cuisine... The meat or chicken you get in the US is relatively less flavorful which is why people would end up marinating in prior to infuse the flavor into the meat. I found the meat we get in India (should be the same with Pak) and my travels to SE Asia were much more flavorful than their western counterparts


Agree. As expats we have much to adjust to and food habits are the last to change. Adjusting to meat is a particularly difficult challenge. But free range chicken is available. It is expensive but still out there. So also are alternatives such as quail. Then another source of un-controlled or non-chemical induced fresh meat is hunting. In northern Pakistan I grew up with recreational hunting as a sport . Recreational hun is hunting not for meat ( as a chief source for survival) or trophies, but basically walking around in the woods and open lands. If you bag a quail or pheasant it is a bonus otherwise the walk is good for the health. In the USA hunting opportunities abound so I hunt just enough to stock my modest freezer with game ( venison, duck, pheasants, partridges) . Venison cooked desi style in chunks and merged into biryani rice is delicious.





Zapper said:


> Kinda the same with Indians...most folks think Pakistani or Sindhi Biryani is just the same as Bombay Biryani and the curries to be less spicier versions of their Indian counterparts. I've seen Chapli, Shami Kebabs, Yakhni Pulau, Paya, Shwarma, Dum Pukht in quite a few places including Indian ones...though they're not authentic


Yes, these are available at select restaurants. The usual Indian restaurant we pull up on a I-phone Google Map search on long drives is unlikely to have these. It will be standard rice, daal, roti, mutter paneer, papad, chicken curry in a buffet.



Zapper said:


> Us Indians don't go to Indian restaurants when traveling, let alone you guys. I'd say most people intend to eat light when traveling
> Indian techies if single prefer to get food from restaurants if they're making decent money...families definitely prefer cooking at home. I was skeptical to eat out during my college days but now I don't. I hardly cook desi food at home ever since I started eating healthy but biryani in the weekends is a must


In food habits we are so alike !
Am awaiting your response on the Pulasa fish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

last nights dinner .
chana dhaal & gosht
As Pakistani as a dish can be ....

I do love tomatoes yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

terry5 said:


> View attachment 697289
> 
> 
> last nights dinner .
> chana dhaal & gosht
> As Pakistani as a dish can be ....
> 
> I do love tomatoes yes


Chana Dal and Gosht. Of course ! 
....the Chapali Kababs have tomato slices in the base. 
Thats core Pakistani. 😊

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

terry5 said:


> View attachment 697289
> 
> 
> last nights dinner .
> chana dhaal & gosht
> As Pakistani as a dish can be ....
> 
> I do love tomatoes yes


It does't look like chana daal to be honest, it is daal mash "Duli hoi mash ki daal". Am I correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tman786

Love dhaal marsh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

Maarkhoor said:


> It does't look like chana daal to be honest, it is daal mash "Duli hoi mash ki daal". Am I correct?



I’ve just asked the family and you are correct .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

Baibars_1260 said:


> Very interesting! How is Pulasa cooked ? Is it cooked in chunks in a curry like in West Benga/ Bangladesh, or do you fillet it and fry or bake it? What is the Pulasa dish called in Telugu. The Bangladeshis/ West Bengalis call fish curry _Jholer Maach _ and eating it is a challenge because the fish is cooked to a pulp which merges with the fish bone. Only an expert can eat this without getting the bones lodged in the throat.



I'm unsure what it's exactly called in english but the cooking style is called "pulusu" in Telugu and "Kulampu" in Tamil where the fish is made into chunks and cooked in a spicy broth which usually has tamarind to give it a tangy flavor. 

Pulasa fish is also cooked in the same manner (pulusu/kulampu) where you can get the best of it's flavors and could be replicated with any type of seafood. People also cook veggies in the same manner and this style is preferred because it lasts longer than a typical curry and goes very well with rice. The end product looks something like this






An interesting fact about pulasa is it actually has two names - Pulasa and Yelasa. The fish is regularly called Yelasa but attains the Pulasa phase when the females get pregnant with their bellies loaded with eggs and they swim against the waters to lay eggs closer to the shores...that's the phase when it's known to taste the best - the Pulasa phase which is actually very expensive. People at times tend to sell Yelasa phase fishes (both male & female) terming em as Pulasa at exaggerated prices which newbies couldn't make out the difference since both look the same

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Hi everybody.... I just wanted to know how much is the vegetarianism in Pakistan..... is there any portion of population who is completely vegetarian or vegan??? Just out of love towards animals or just to perseù a different lifestyle??? 
This I'm just asking out of curiosity..... even in western countries who are hard core non vegetarians we get to see such group of people....


----------



## Baibars_1260

Zapper said:


> I'm unsure what it's exactly called in english but the cooking style is called "pulusu" in Telugu and "Kulampu" in Tamil where the fish is made into chunks and cooked in a spicy broth which usually has tamarind to give it a tangy flavor.
> 
> Pulasa fish is also cooked in the same manner (pulusu/kulampu) where you can get the best of it's flavors and could be replicated with any type of seafood. People also cook veggies in the same manner and this style is preferred because it lasts longer than a typical curry and goes very well with rice. The end product looks something like this
> 
> View attachment 697316
> 
> 
> An interesting fact about pulasa is it actually has two names - Pulasa and Yelasa. The fish is regularly called Yelasa but attains the Pulasa phase when the females get pregnant with their bellies loaded with eggs and they swim against the waters to lay eggs closer to the shores...that's the phase when it's known to taste the best - the Pulasa phase which is actually very expensive. People at times tend to sell Yelasa phase fishes (both male & female) terming em as Pulasa at exaggerated prices which newbies couldn't make out the difference since both look the same


Interesting! _Very_ different from the West Bengal/ Bangladeshi version where it is almost a watery turmeric soup with fish pulp. The _Jholer Maach_ curry has the head and tail of the fish as well. I suspect the Pulusu chunks are first lightly fried or marinated which is why they are holding their shape. There is a roughly similar East Punjabi dish called "Fish Amritsari" but I suspect this is a copycat dish from somewhere else in India.
In Pakistan, sea fish are preferred which are fried or roasted on a spit over a grill after marinating in a sauce. More of a Middle Eastern tradition of the _samak_
Pomfret are the favorites .


vishwambhar said:


> Hi everybody.... I just wanted to know how much is the vegetarianism in Pakistan..... is there any portion of population who is completely vegetarian or vegan??? Just out of love towards animals or just to perseù a different lifestyle???
> This I'm just asking out of curiosity..... even in western countries who are hard core non vegetarians we get to see such group of people....


Apart from the upper caste Sindhi Hindu population there are no vegetarians in Pakistan. This thread is about cuisines. Not about who is a vegetarian and if vegetarianism is superior. Kindly confine yourself to the topic. You are welcome to share the _Vaishnav Bhojnalya _menu here for comments. Do post pictures of your _puri, batashas _and_ bhajis, _ along with the _bhang_ lassi which you imbibe during holi.
Also do a spelling and grammar check on your posts wherever possible . I am sure your English is excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

Baibars_1260 said:


> I suspect the Pulusu chunks are first lightly fried or marinated which is why they are holding their shape


Not actually but you might as well do it that way. I personally pre-marinate everything here in the US since the meat by itself has less flavor while pre-fry isn't preferred since the flavor doesn't seep in during the pulusu style cooking process. In traditional cooking, the chunks are neither pre-fried nor pre-marinated...they go in towards the end right before you put in some water. You can search on YT for "Pulasa Pulusu" recipes. There are different versions though but the core concept is the same.


Baibars_1260 said:


> In Pakistan, sea fish are preferred which are fried or roasted on a spit over a grill after marinating in a sauce. More of a Middle Eastern tradition of the _samak_
> Pomfret are the favorites


How's the seafood scene in Pak? I heard from an ex-colleague who's from Sindh that it's pretty good in Karachi and the South. Indians prefer river food over seafood cuz they're less smelly, particularly in the South since there are a lot of river basins and deltas. Is it any similar along the Indus?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Zapper said:


> Not actually but you might as well do it that way. I personally pre-marinate everything here in the US since the meat by itself has less flavor while pre-fry isn't preferred since the flavor doesn't seep in during the pulusu style cooking process. In traditional cooking, the chunks are neither pre-fried nor pre-marinated...they go in towards the end right before you put in some water. You can search on YT for "Pulasa Pulusu" recipes. There are different versions though but the core concept is the same.



Thanks ! Will find the recipe and make the Pulusu style curry. Will have to substitute bottled tamarind paste as fresh ripened tamarind is hard to get.



Zapper said:


> How's the seafood scene in Pak? I heard from an ex-colleague who's from Sindh that it's pretty good in Karachi and the South. Indians prefer river food over seafood cuz they're less smelly, particularly in the South since there are a lot of river basins and deltas. Is it any similar along the Indus?


Much of the Pakistani rivers are "cold water " rivers which are glacier fed, ( instead of the both glacier and monsoon in India) and so the kind of fish normally associated with warm water deltas are not there. What is more is some of the rivers ( except Punjab) run through almost a desert type, rock and sand type terrain.With less food in the rivers the fish are small and not so plentiful. Inland riverine fishing is not so well established as in India.

Seafood with both traditional and modern fishing in the South East and in the South West is an established industry. Gwadar is an established sea fishing port and of course the newly established city has a number of excellent sea food restaurants.
As a Northerner I am not a fish expert, and beyond tuna, breem, pompano and pomfret I can't identify the fish in Pakistan.
But here is a very interesting website showing the kinds of fish harvested by our coastal fishing communities.








English Fish Names with Local Language


English Fish Names with Local Language like swordfish, rock cod, tuna yellowfin, tuna skipjack, cobia, eel, tuna long tail, mud skipper, wahoo, ladyfish...



www.webjazba.com





But back to the cuisine.
The fish dishes in Pakistan can be broadly grouped into three distinct types.
1. Kababs, both with whole fish grilled on the spit, or as grilled minced patties, seekh (minced), is the most common dish.
2. Fried fish (marinated) either lightly fried on a hot plate or baked ( tandoori fish) . Note that fish are not usually deep fried in western parts of Pakistan.
Fish Tikka is the fish version of its chicken counterpart.

3. Lightly sautéed fish ( Lahori fish) with a curry sauce ( not a liquid soup curry like Bengali dishes ), some what similar to the Delhi/ East Punjabi dishes. This would be the "wettest " dish of all and is usually eaten with rice.
(The above two fish dishes,Kababs and Tikkas are eaten with yogurt-mint sauce with bread. )

4. Special dishes on, crabs, prawn, and shrimp called "fishermen's" recipes.
These are spiced sautéed dishes made from fresh live catch by the "tourist" boating trip with local fishermen in spots like Hawks Bay Karachi, The tourist gets into the fishing boat, and shadows the traditional fishermen who catch cook and serve the seafood for the customers. The shrimp and crabs resemble western sea food in appearance (red and in their shells ) . These are served with a kind of salad with fresh sliced onions, lemon juice, ( or tomatoes) and green chillies, These are eaten either only with the salad or with a little cummins rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Food vendor. Kohat, KP

Kalihji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



Easy Bhindi Masala Recipe


Ingredients*

Okra ½ kg
Oil ½ cup
Garlic 1 tsp
Salt 1 tsp
Chili powder 1 tsp heaped
Black seed 1/2 tsp
Turmeric ½ tsp
Tomatoes 3 (finely chopped)
Green chilies 4 (small ones whole)
Onion 1 (fried light golden)


*



Cooking Directions*

Fry okra in oil till slightly brown.
Remove in the same oil fry garlic, salt, chili powder, black seed and turmeric, fry by adding little water.
Add chopped tomatoes, cook on slow fire.
Lastly add fried okra with green chilies and brown fried onion, leave it on simmer for 10 minutes.

Bhindi Masala is ready to serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Special Tawa Chicken Restaurant Recipe *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kadhi Pakora Recipe *
Legendary Food of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Delicious Gujrilla





Ingredients 

Milk one kilo
(Carrot two pcs) (Pumpkin kush)
Rice half cup (soaked and blended)
Lost half cup
Sugar four meal spoons or custom
Cardamom powder a tea spoon
Kyora a tea spoon
Pistachio almonds 







Cooking Directions

Boil the milk -
Now add carrots, rice and cardamom powder in milk and put it for cooking and keep shaking the spoon.
When it becomes thick, carrots and rice are melted well, add sugar and kyora asens to it and let it cook for five to eight minutes. Now add khoya -
Take out in the serong bowl.
Garnish with pista, almonds and silver paper.


----------



## ghazi52

*Perfect Roghni Naan without Tandoor/Oven at Home*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Let's enjoy Sarso ka Sag, Chawal k atay ki Roti, Chawal and Glass of Lassi. Specialty of Village food of rural side in Sindh .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lunch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Breakfast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naankhatai, the traditional biscuits of Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Traditional food at wedding in our area.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2877194769225739

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sarson ka saag *

Sarson ka saag recipe is a traditional Punjabi sabzi made with mustard leaves and spinach. Sarson ka saag is also popularly known as sarson da saag in Northern India and is served with makki ki roti. Here, we have used palak leaves but you can also use bathua or radish leaves. sarson ka saag is a spicy bright green curry.

Sarson ka saag is mostly made and relished in winters as mustard leaves are easily available during winters. Sarson ka saag is best enjoyed in winters as quality of the ingredients is better when in season. When not in season, make use of canned mustard greens.

Sarson da saag is lightly flavored and the greens are what shine and add to the taste. To get the perfect authentic taste, you need to be patient as this recipe to be on the mark needs perfection. Yet the cooking part is quick and easy only the preparation time is time consuming.

All you need to do is clean the leaves, chop and blanch them. Make sure you immediately drain and transfer them to ice-cold water so that we do not lose out on the color of the vegetables and the color is retained.

To make sarson ka saag recipe blend mustard leaves and spinach to a coarse mixture with green chillies. Further, heat ghee in a deep non-stick pan. You can use makhan or butter If you wish to. Add garlic ginger and onions to it. Sarson ka saag is mild in flavor and no complicated ingredients are added to the sabzi. Next, add the course palak sarson mixture and add Indian spices turmeric, red chili powder and coriander powder, cook for few minutes and the super delicious sarson ka saag is ready to be relished! Do not pressure cook the leaves as you may lose the color of the leaves and they may turn black.

See why we think this is a healthy sarson da saag recipe? Mustard leaves are the storehouse of many phytonutrients that have health promotion and disease prevention properties. Mustards are very low in calories and fats. However, its dark-green leaves contain a very good amount of fiber that helps control cholesterol level by interfering with its absorption in the gut.

Mustard leaves in sarson ka saag have a unique flavour that is mildly bitter but quite pleasing to the palate. In order to decrease the bitterness, the mustard leaves are first cooked in boiling water with the spinach before being blended and sautéed with flavourful ingredients like garlic and onions.

A dash of spice powders add more zing to this delicious sarson ka saag, making it a treat to the taste buds.

Serve this delicious Sarson ka Saag with Makki ki Roti and a dollop of butter or makhan topped over it, to make a satiating meal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*



Delicious Sheer Khurma Recipe





Ingredients:*

Milk 1 liter
Vermicelli ½ cup
Ghee 1 tbsp
Small/green cardamom 3
Dry dates 4 sliced (optional)
Pistachio sliced 3 tbsp
Almonds sliced 3 tbsp
Saffron ½ tsp
Sugar ½ cup heaped
Khoya (solid milk) 2 tbsp

*Cooking Directions:*

Heat up ghee. Add cardamoms with vermicelli and brown it.Then add milk with sliced dry dates, cook for 5 minutes. When dates turn into soft; add sugar, khoya, almonds, pistachios and saffron. Cook for 5 minutes more. Royal sheer khurma is ready serve & enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Best Mutton Pulao Recipe








*



Ingredients for yakhni*


1 kg Mutton
1 kg rice
10 cloves garlic
2 inch piece Ginger
3 tablespoon Coriander seeds
3 tablespoon Fennel seeds
4 Bay leaf
4 Cinnamon
6 green cardamom
3 Black cardamom
8 Clove
10 Black Pepper
1 tsp Black cumin seeds
Kabab cheeni 10 to 12
green chillies 4 to 6
Salt as required
Other Ingredients
Oil 3/4 to 1 cup
Bay leaves 4-6
Onion 3 medium
Ground garam masala 1tablespoon
Yogurt 1 cup
green chillies 6-8
Badyan ka phool 2
Green cardamom 6
1 tbsp powder of nutmeg and mace and green cardamom

*



Cooking Directions:*




Fill a pan with glass water ( andazay sey ) and put meat in it.

Place the pan on the medium heat then add one small chopped onion, garlic, ginger, kabab cheeni, salt, fennel seeds and coriander in the water. Let it to be cooked very well.

When half of the water gets dry, take the meat out of pan and strain the yakhni.

Heat the oil in another pan, fry chopped onion till brown then add meat. Add yogurt and ground garam masala and powder Nutmeg mace (jaifel, javetri) and black cardamom.

Saute it for five minutes then add yakhni and the rice with whole garam masalay, bay leaves, badyaan, green cardamom and cover the pan. When all the water absorbed by the rice put spread some fried onion on top and keep it on the low heat for 20 minutes then serve with Raita, salad and chutney. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Daal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore breakfast
داس کلچہ اور لونچڑے - کبھی لاہور کا روایتئ ناشتہ
اب نا پیند ہوتا جا رھا ہے

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BREAKFAST IS READY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fried Fish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beaf Qeema Naaan
بیف قیمہ نان ۔۔۔۔۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*




Gajar ka Halwa Recipe



*

*



Ingredients*

Carrot shredded 2 kg
Milk 1 litre
Solid milk (khoya) 250 grams
Sugar 1 cup
Kewra essence few drops
Clarified butter 4 tbsp
Dry fruit as required

*



Cooking Directions*

Pour milk in a pan and cook carrot in it till milk dry.
Then add sugar in it and stir fry until sugar water dissolves.
Now add clarified butter and stir fry till butter comes on top.
Add milk solid and dry fruit in it and cook for 2-3 minutes.
Now mix kewra essence in it and dish it out.

Top with solid milk and dry fruit. Serve warm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*






Recipe to make delicious pickle Kofta


Ingredients for the Kofta*

Ground beef half a kg
Ginger garlic a tablespoon(fried)
Salt is the flavour of choice
Onion a number of medium
Red pepper a teaspoon (stirred)
Chow two tablespoon (roasted)
Double bread slices two pcs
One Egg 

*For the gravy:
Ingredients*

Ginger garlic a meal spoon (fried)
Salt is the flavour of choice
Onion square chopped two pcs medium
Yogurt a cup (torn)
Red pepper a tablespoon (stirred)
Proven coriander a tablespoon
White cumin a tablespoon
Fennel a teaspoon
Klonji, a teaspoon
Fenugreek grain, half a teaspoon
Tomato square cut, three pcs medium
Green peppers three to four pcs
Green coriander half a kuthi (finely cut)
Ko king oil half cup


*Cooking Directions* 

*For Kofta:*
Mix onions, green peppers, green coriander, ginger garlic, kashkash and chunnu.
Mix it in mince and add double bread slice and egg, mix well and make meat and put it in the fridge.

*For gravy: *
Heat the cooking oil in a pan and fry the onions on medium touch for four to five minutes.
Then add ginger garlic, red pepper and yogurt and roast in it.
Take all the proven spices thick coat and put in the same pan with salt and tomatoes.
Fry this spicy so long that tomatoes melt well and oil separates, add a cup of water and let it boil.
Add meat and cook for five to seven minutes without covering.
Stir the pan in the middle with the help of cloth. 
Sprinkle green coriander and green peppers and cover it for twelve to fifteen minutes and put it on the breath.

Serve with hot bread


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Katwa Ghost Shadiyo Wala Recipe*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
How to make Chicken Karahi Jhat Pat:*






Chicken half kg
Dried coriander powder a teaspoon
Red pepper powder half teaspoon
Turmeric one quarter teaspoon
Garlic paste half tablespoon
Ginger paste half tablespoon
Yogurt, two tablespoons
Green coriander, one tablespoon, finely cut.
Green pepper pcs finely chopped
Proven black pepper five to six pcs
Little sugar 
Pinch of hot spice powder
Salt flavors
Oil is the flavour of need


Composition:

Add chicken, garlic, salt, black pepper, ginger paste, sugar and water in a fry.

If the chicken is melted and the water is almost dry, add coriander powder.

When the water is completely dry, add oil, turmeric, yogurt and red pepper and soak.

When the oil comes up, add green coriander, hot masala powder and green pepper to the breath.

Serve hot hot when ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khanpur and Rahim Yar Khan Sweets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Simple lunch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chapli Kabab

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dinner is. ready
Palau, Rosh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

Quick question guys .

our traditional dish from Kashmir is motee ni dhaal with white rice

motee is red peas.
We eat this with hot milk .

anyone else eat this way ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Charsadda Fresh Fish, Potato Spinach, Mutton and Chicken Curry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This boy who is selling cooked Bhe / Lotus Roots, at Mehar in Dist Dadu , Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Simple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Famous Lachha Paratha

لچھا پراٹھا بنانے کا آسان طریقہ*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> *Karachi Famous Lachha Paratha
> 
> لچھا پراٹھا بنانے کا آسان طریقہ*


Thanks for showing the real side of Pak food; unfortunately the bad image i am getting of terrible places which these food bloggers are going for their content is unreal. They go to the dirtiest of places; but when you look at that biker vlog - you get totally different outlook.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Jashan-e-Baharan Festival at Jillani Park, Lahore*

















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORI PAYA RECIPE with how to clean paye (trotters) at home*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Delicious Creamy White Chicken *
Recipe by Ayesha Ehsan







*
Ingredients:*

Chicken cut into pieces 1 kg
Cooking oil 1/4 cup
Butter 1/2 cup
Onion 1 small , chopped finely
Red whole chillies 4 to 5
Garlic paste 1 teaspoon
Yoghurt 1 cup
Cream 1 cup
Salt 1 teaspoon
Coriander powder 1 teaspoon
Cumin power 1 teaspoon
White pepper
Lemon juice 1 tablespoon
Green chillies 2 to 3
Ginger Julian 1 tablespoon
*
Cooking Method:*

Put oil and butter in a pan.
Add chopped onions and cook till onions are translucent. Add garlic paste ,whole red chillies and chicken.
Fry till the chicken changes its colour.
Add yoghurt, salt, Coriander powder, cumin powder and white pepper. Cooked on a medium flame till chicken becomes tender and the liquid dries a bit .
Add cream and lemon juice.
Turn off the flame.
Garnish with green chillies , fresh Coriander leaves and ginger.
Serve with nan bread.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Beef Paya Recipe | Beef Trotters Recipe | بیف پائے بنانے کا طریقہ *


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*HOW TO MAKE CHANA DAL DHABA STYLE .. RECIPE (WITH VIDEO):*

How to make channa dal but Dhaba style recipe. 
It is a very delicious and very tasty recipe. 
Try this recipe at your home .








It is a good option for dinner or lunch. It is short cooking time and flavor. 
Daal is a good taste with rice. Kids also love rice with lentils. 
The red lentils (masoor daal) is very similar, but more characteristic of North America.

Prep Time..........10 minutes
Cook Time..........20 minutes
Total Time..........30 minutes

Servings.....2 people


*Ingredients*

Chana Dal (Split Chickpeas)
Chopped Onion
Chopped Tomatoes
Green Chilies
Green Coriander Leaves
Taste to Salt
Red chili Powder
Red chili flakes
Turmeric Powder
Olive Oil or Cooking Oil
Garam Masala Powder
*Instructions*

Firstly, take one cup of chana dal and soak for three hours
After 3 hours, boiled chana dal and cook for 75% it
Set aside it
Take a pan and add olive oil & heat it
Add onion slices and cook it until then its change the color
Add tomatoes and half cup of water
Cover and cook for 5 minutes on the low flame
After 5 minutes, mash the tomatoes and onions
Add all spices like salt, red chili powder, red chili flakes, and turmeric powder and mix it
Add boiled chana dal and mix it
Cover & cook 5 minutes on the low flame
After 5 minutes, add green chiles and green coriander and garam masala powder
mix it
Dish out the delicious chana dal and enjoy with your family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yummy Biryani, 
Mirchi 360, Mirpurkhas. Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tea is ready.
Separate Tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cumin Rice (Zeera Rice) Recipe*











*Ingredients*

Rice 500 g basmati rice
Onion (small sized) 1
Cinnamon stick 4-5
Cardamom (bari ilaichi) 4-5
Cloves 4-5
Black pepper (sabut) 4-5
Cumin 1 tsp
Garlic paste 1 tsp
Salt according to taste
Water 2 cup
*



Cooking Directions*

Soak the rice in water for half an hour.
Add oil in a pan, then add finely chopped onion in it.
Also add dar cheeni, bari ilaichi and cloves.
Then add black pepper and cumin.
Fry them all.
When onion gets light brown, add garlic paste.
Also add salt and saute for a while.
Then add water in it and cook for a while.
Add rice in the above pan.
Cook them well and take off when water dries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

You know a thread on the differences between Indian and Pakistani cuisine(except that most common dishes have more meat) would be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Unique restaurants in the Tirah Valley where you have to make your own mutton frying pan.*

All facilities are provided by the restaurant owners.

If no one can make it, then the restaurant owners will prepare it for you.

But people prepare themselves to enjoy.

Pakistan Travel & Culture








Tirah Valley, Khyber District.

Tirah Valley, the most beautiful and charming valley near Peshawar.

We welcome all esteemed tourists to Tirah Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Old Style

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Maybe until thirty - five years ago , feast food was prepared at home . Whether it is a wedding , marriage , Aqiqa or birthday . Guests would gather at home . Outside , it would be evening . 
The cook would be called and the pots would be cooked outside the house . In this era , the dishes were also counted . 
There used to be : whatever food was cooked , everyone would eat it with passion while licking their fingers . Gourma was the favourite dish of the time . It is still available today . 
But where is that taste now ? 
Who remembers the taste of this Qorma ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Maybe until thirty - five years ago , feast food was prepared at home . Whether it is a wedding , marriage , Aqiqa or birthday . Guests would gather at home . Outside , it would be evening .
> The cook would be called and the pots would be cooked outside the house . In this era , the dishes were also counted .
> There used to be : whatever food was cooked , everyone would eat it with passion while licking their fingers . Gourma was the favourite dish of the time . It is still available today .
> But where is that taste now ?
> Who remembers the taste of this Qorma ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 738177


friend, question.... in all the threads - i noticed absence of cassava.

Given it is a very hardy root in drought prone areas, is it not cultivated there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

denel said:


> cassava.


Not to my knowledge about it cooking in Pakistan.
Any how, some locally grown in west of Karachi.

Successfully grown Cassava (Manihot esculenta) at Bhawany, Lasbella and isolated, prepared and evaluated its flour and starch usage in bakery products, as alternate to potato chips and starch for textile industry at small scale.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chappal Kabab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Best Samosa of Lahore


----------



## Maarkhoor

ghazi52 said:


> Best Samosa of Lahore
> 
> 
> View attachment 739466


Mere rozay ka akhri time chal raha hai aor app baaz nahien aa rehy.....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

گُڑ والے چاؤل 

Jaggery rice

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Varunastra

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 739506
> 
> 
> 
> گُڑ والے چاؤل
> 
> Jaggery rice


That looks so good. Truly got hungry just by looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



Chicken Daleem Recipe










*
*



Ingredients*

Chicken boneless 1 kg
Whole wheat 2 cups
Onions 2
Gram pulse 1/2 cup
Mung pulse 1/2 cup
Fried onion 1
Red lentils 1/2 cup
Oil 1 cup
Salt 2 tsp
Coriander powder 2 tsp
Nutmeg and mace 1/2 tsp
Turmeric 1 tsp
Red chilli powder 3 tsp
Chaat spice as required
All spices powder 2 tsp
All whole spices 2 tbsp
Julien ginger for garnish
Fried onion for garnish
Lemon 2-3


*



Cooking Directions*

Mix all pulses and whole wheat then soak them in water for approximately 4 - 6 hours.
Roast and Grind all whole spices .

In a pan pour required water and add chicken, soaked drained pulses and wheat, chilli powder, salt, turmeric and ground all spices.

Cook on low heat till everything is well cooked, stirring every now and then. (approximately 4 - 6 hours)
Blend pulses and chicken slightly.

Mix well, with back of spoon and a wooden ladle (i.e. give ghota). 
Add ground nutmeg and mace. 
Dish out and give tarka. Granish with coriander leaves, fried onion, green chilli, julien ginger and sprinkle chaat spice.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Shinwari Chicken Karahi Recipe
Peshawari Chicken Karahi Recipe


----------



## ghazi52

*Aloo Ki Kachori*


Stuffed with flavored mashed potatoes, this crispy kachori is what one looks forward to after an exhausting day. Its best served hot, with green chutney.





*
INGREDIENTS*

FOR MASH POTATOES
Potatoes, Boiled3
Garam Masala1 Tsp
Red Chili Powder1 Tsp
SaltTo Taste
White Pepper1 Tsp
Cumin Seeds1 Tsp
Black Pepper1 Tsp

FOR DOUGH
All - Purpose Flour2 Cups
SaltTo Taste
Ghee1 Cup
WaterAs Per Needed

*PREPARATION*

In a mixing bowl, add 2 cups of all-purpose flour, salt, water and mix. Make a well in the middle, add ghee and knead well into dough. Add water and knead again.
Cover and let it rest for 5 minutes.
In a bowl, mash boiled potatoes. Then add garam masala, red chili powder, salt, white pepper, cumin seeds, black pepper and mix vigorously. Keep it aside for later use.
Take a ball sized dough, spread in circular motion with the palm, fil the hollow kachori with mash potatoes and secure it by making it a ball again.
Now heat oil in a wok over medium heat, fry the kachori until golden brown.
Enjoy! Please give us your feedback in the comments below.


----------



## ghazi52

*



Aloo Matar Ka Salan



*








*Ingredients*

Small Potatoes 1 1/2 lb
Onions medium 2
Garlic cloves 3
Ginger 1 fresh 1/2" piece
Vegetable oil 3 tbsp
Asafoetida, crushed 1 pinch
Cumin seeds 1/2 tsp
Salt to taste
Cayenne pepper 1/4 tsp
Turmeric ground 1/2
Tomatoes chopped coarsely 2 large
Peas 1 cup
Water 1/4 cup
Garam masala 1/2 tsp
*
Cooking Directions:*

Cook the potatoes until tender. Peel and set aside. In the container of a blender or food processor, mince together the onions, garlic and ginger. In a large heavy-bottomed skillet over medium heat, warm the oil. 
Add the asafetida (if used) and cumin. When spices darken (1 to 2 seconds) add the minced onion mixture and saute until browned (about 12 minutes). 
Add the salt, cayenne, turmeric and tomatoes and cook until they soften (about 5 minutes). 
Add the peas and water, reduce the heat to low, cover and cook for 5 minutes. 
Halve the cooked potatoes if they seem too large. 
Add them to the pan and cook covered for another 5 minutes. 
Mix in the garam masala just before serving.


----------



## ghazi52

I can also feel the smell and taste of kabab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochi Tikka*






Balochi Tikka recipe

*Ingredients:*


Water ½ Cup
Namak (Salt) ½ tbs or to taste
Chicken karhai cut 750g
*Prepare Balochi Tikka Spice mix:*

Sabut dhania (Coriander seeds) roasted & crushed 6 tbs
Zeera (Cumin seeds) roasted & crushed 6 tbs
Lal mirch (Red chili) crushed 3 tbs
Garam masala powder 1 & ½ tbs
Kali mirch powder (Black pepper powder) 1 tbs
Kasuri methi (Dried fenugreek leaves) 2 tbs
Chaat masala 1 tbs
Karhai masala 3 tbs
Cooking oil 2 Cups
Hari mirch (Green chillies) 8-9
Adrak (Ginger) chopped 2 tbs
Lehsan (Garlic) chopped 3 tbs
Lemon juice 3 tbs
Hara dhania (Fresh coriander) chopped 3-4 tbs
*Directions:*

In a bowl,add water,salt & mix well.

Add chicken,mix well & let it rest for 30 minutes.

In a jar,add coriander seeds,cumin seeds,red chilli crushed,garam masala powder,black pepper powder, dried fenugreek,chaat masala,karhai masala,cover & shake well.Balochi tikka spice mix is ready! (Makes for 3-4 kg chicken).

In a wok,add cooking oil,chicken along with water,turn on the flame and cook on medium low flame until water dries up (4-5 minutes) then cook on high flame for 5-6 minutes.

Add green chillies and cook until chicken & chillies are light brown (5-6 minutes).

Add ginger,garlic & cook until ginger & garlic is golden brown (3-4 minutes) then strain excess oil.

Place chicken on serving dish and sprinkle prepared spice mix (3-4 tbs).Add spices while chicken is hot.

Add lemon juice and fresh coriander,cover & let chicken absorb the spices for 2-3 minutes & serve!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Aloo Ki Kachori*


Stuffed with flavored mashed potatoes, this crispy kachori is what one looks forward to for Iftari after an exhausting day. Its best served hot, with green chutney.







Easy
3 person(s)
20 Min



* INGREDIENTS*


*FOR MASH POTATOES*
Potatoes, Boiled3
Garam Masala1 Tsp
Red Chili Powder1 Tsp
SaltTo Taste
White Pepper1 Tsp
Cumin Seeds1 Tsp
Black Pepper1 Tsp



*FOR DOUGH*
All - Purpose Flour2 Cups
SaltTo Taste
Ghee1 Cup
WaterAs Per Needed



*PREPARATION*


In a mixing bowl, add 2 cups of all-purpose flour, salt, water and mix. Make a well in the middle, add ghee and knead well into dough. Add water and knead again.
Cover and let it rest for 5 minutes.
In a bowl, mash boiled potatoes. Then add garam masala, red chili powder, salt, white pepper, cumin seeds, black pepper and mix vigorously. Keep it aside for later use.
Take a ball sized dough, spread in circular motion with the palm, fil the hollow kachori with mash potatoes and secure it by making it a ball again.
Now heat oil in a wok over medium heat, fry the kachori until golden brown.
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Before 1970, Nahari was available only in the morning in Karachi. Two hours before the time of Suhoor in Ramadan. 

The custom of waking up the lambs until dawn in Ramadan is very old. I remember at that time in Ramadan our friends used to arrive at Sabri Hotel which used to be behind Maulvi Passenger House Eid Gah at 2 o'clock in the night to have sehri but we had to wait till 3 o'clock. Was. Then they started at two o'clock. People started arriving at one o'clock and then at twelve o'clock at night. Now these people saw the demand and started before twelve.
صبح نہاری شام نہاری

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Chicken karhai cut



The proper word is *karahi*, not _karhai_, (which means embroidery).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*






Pickle meat recipe






Ingredients*

Beef 1 kg
Yogurt 1/2 kg
Onion 1
Green chili 8 to 10
Red chili crushed 2 tbsp
Ginger chopped 1 tbsp
Aniseed 1 tsp
White cumin 1 tsp
nigella seeds 1/2 tsp
Mustard seeds 1/2 tsp
Fenugreek seeds 1/4 tsp
Red chili powder 1 tbsp
Dried mango powder 1 tbsp
Cumin powder 1 tsp
Salt as required
Oil 4 tbsp


*Cooking Directions*

Take a bowl, add a little yogurt, red chili powder, dried mango powder, cumin powder and salt and mix it well.
Cut green chilies from the center and fill paste in it. Keep it on a side.
Now fry ginger, garlic and onion in oil for 2 to 3 minutes.
Then add meat and cook it well.
Add water in it and leave to tender.
Mix yogurt, red chili, aniseed, white cumin, nigella seeds, mustard seeds, fenugreek seeds and salt in a bowl and add in meat. Cook it more.
Now pour water as you required to make a thick gravy and place green chilies on meat and cover the pan for a while.

Dish out and serve it.


----------



## ghazi52

Yogurt's Digi Qurma


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Famous Darra Kebab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FCPX

This is one of those thread's that I hate to view as every time I do I feel seriously hungry! 15/10 rating.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Local Naan and Tandoori Pizzas.....
Location: Peshawar,


----------



## Zapper

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 753034


What is this? Some sorta simple pulao!!...looks like something you can easily make at home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zapper said:


> What is this? Some sorta simple pulao!!...looks like something you can easily make at home


 Yes, Simple pulao.


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Breakfast Most Eaten in Lahore (Naan Channay)


----------



## ghazi52

*Goshtaba Aur Rista Recipe
Wazwaan Gushtaba Rista *


----------



## ghazi52

From Baking Virsa, Gawalmandi, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*SKARDU FOOD TOUR - 
Markhor Meat Experience, Traditional Balti Food In Shigar*


----------



## ghazi52

*Lunch time at Attabad lake...*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Riea

Anyone ever tried making those famous Mardan Chapli Kaboobs at home ? If so share ur recipie


----------



## ghazi52

Sweet Rice


----------



## ghazi52

*Jatta Daal Wala Mazang Lahore*


Lahori people love to eat food. They don’t bother either it is following the hygiene rules or not, the only requirement of their special food is that it should be tasty. Hence, the same is the thing with the Jatta Daal Wala located in the populated area of Mazang, Lahore. The shop of Jatta Daal Wala faces an uncovered drain which is a question to the hygiene of the food but the Lahoris don’t bother. 

Two brothers Nadeem and Billa are the owners of Jatta Daal Wala, Lahore. Their father was the pioneer of this shop and his name was Muhammad Siddique and belonged to a Jatt family. He was called “Jatt Saab” by most of the people which resulted in the name of Jatta Daal Wala.


*The shop of Jatta Daal Wala is not fancy and the sitting is of benches that are made of steel. Food is served in the steel utensils and roti in Chaabi.*


Nadeem, the owner said that the shop is running for more than 65 years and the taste of their Daal is still the same. He said that the Daal is made in the special and pure _Desi Ghee_ and they purchase _Desi Ghee _from a vendor in Sahiwal since the shop is established. 

Jatta Daal Wala is famous throughout Lahore city, and especially among the people who love to eat desi food. Their customers regard their Daal as the best Daal and one can’t find the taste other than the Jatta Daal Wala. 

Other than the Daal, the shop also serves the Mutton Daal and Desi Murgha Daal. Whereas the shop located at Mazang Adda is the only shop of Jatta Daal and they don’t own any other branch. 

Nadeem said that they start to make Daal at 7:30 am and it is cooked by 11 am. Moreover, the shop starts to get the crowd at 1 pm and all their food is finished between 4 to 5 pm. Further, the owner told that they only sell Daal at their shop and no special orders are taken for any kind of event. 


*Prices of Jatta Daal Wala*

For our reader’s convenience, Locally Lahore is giving the price list of Jatta Daal Wala. Here are the prices:

*Full Plate Daal: *Rs.220/-
*Half Plate Daal: *Rs.110/-
*Full Plate Mutton: *Rs.1,300/-
*Half Plate Mutton: *Rs:650/-
*Mutton 1 Boti: *Rs.350/-
*Full Plate Desi Murgha: *Rs.1000/-
*Half Plate Desi Murhga: *Rs.500/-
*Chicken Leg Piece: *Rs.350/-
*Raita: *Rs.20/-
*Salad: *Rs.20/-

_Note: Prices may vary when you visit the Jatta Daal Wala_

*Contact Number and Address*
*Contact No: *+923004254355
*Address: *Mozang Chungi, Lahore, Punjab 54000, Pakistan
*Coordinates:* 31.559617405921735, 74.31387440126433


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad, KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Jersey, USA.


----------



## ghazi52

*



Delicious Mutton Kunna Recipe








Ingredients*

Mutton 1 kg
Mutton trotters 2
Onions chopped 2
Kunna spice 1 tbsp
Ginger garlic paste 2 tbsp
Red chili powder 2 tbsp
Turmeric powder 1 tsp
Flour 2 tbsp (mixed in enough water to make a flowing batter)
Clarified butter 1 cup
Salt to taste
Sliced ginger for garnishing
Kunna Spice:
Black Cumin 1 tbsp
Mace 1 tbsp
Whole coriander 8 tbsp
Whole black pepper 1 tbsp
Star anise 2
Cloves 1 tbsp
Green cardamoms 1 tbsp
*
Cooking Directions*




For Kunna Spice: To make the kunna spice, toast the cumin, mace, whole coriander, whole black pepper, star anise, cloves and green cardamoms on a griddle pan.Then grind all the ingredients together.




For Kunna Curry: Heat clarified butter in a clay pot (handi) and fry the onions till they turn light brown.

Fry the ginger garlic paste and add in the meat.
Cook till it turns golden.
Add the kunna spice, red chili powder and turmeric powder.
Sauté for 2-3 minutes.
Add the mutton trotters’ stock.
Cover and simmer on low heat.
When the meat becomes tender, season with salt.
Gradually pour the flour batter into the pot, stirring continuously.
When the gravy thickens, turn the flame off and garnish with black cumin seeds and sliced ginger.

Serve hot with sliced green chillies, ginger, chopped coriander, lemon quarters and naan.


----------



## ghazi52

*



FISH BIRYANI RECIPE *




*
INGREDIENTS FOR FISH:*

Fish fillets square pieces
(8 to 10)
1 tsp Red chili powder
1/2 tsp Turmeric powder
1 tsp Garam masala
Salt to taste
1 & 1/2 tbsp Lemon juice
2-3 tbsp Oil
2 tbsp Ginger garlic paste
Marinate fish in this mixture for 1 to 2 hours. Then shallow fry the fish for 5 to 6 minutes.
Set aside.
*
INGREDIENTS FOR BIRYANI:*

2 cups Onion (sliced)
1 cup Tomatoes (chopped)
1tbsp Ginger garlic paste
1 cup Yogurt
Biryani masala 2 tbsp
1 tsp Garam masala
1 tsp zeera powder
2 tap dhaniya/ coriander powder
1 tbsp red chilli powder
1 tsp chaat masala

*DIRECTIONS for Biryani Masala:*

In a pan heat oil, add onion and cook until translucent.

Then add ginger garlic paste, tomatoes, whole spices and cook until tomatoes are fully done.

Then add yogurt and cook it fir 4 to 5 minutes more, your biryani masala is ready.

Add fish in it, cover the lid and cook for 3 to 4 minutes.

If u want potatoes in ur fish biryani boil potatoes with little salt and add pinch of zarda colour.
when they r boiled then add them in biryani masala after u take out fish from masala
*
INGREDIENTS FOR RICE:*

2 cup Rice
2 Bay leaves
1 tsp Oil
2 Star anise
7-8 Black peppercorns
Salt to taste
2-3 Cinnamon sticks
2 Black cardamoms
*
DIRECTIONS FOR RICE:*

In a pot add water, when water starts boiling add rice, star anise, black peppercorns, salt, cinnamon stick, black cardamom, bay leaf and oil.

Cook until rice are 80% done. Then strain and set aside.

*DIRECTIONS FOR LAYERING:*

In a pan add fish masala, then layer it with rice, repeat the layer of fish masala and rice.
Sprinkle fried onion, tomatoes, coriander, mint and food color on top.

Cover and let it simmer on low flame for 8 to 10 minutes.
Your biryani is ready to serve.








For this recipe I used boneless fish, but you can use any fish of your choice,

I used boneless because it is easy to eat, but you can change it according to your liking, both will work.


----------



## Paul2

Comrades, I seem to cannot get a distinction in between rasgulai, and rasmalai.

What is what?


----------



## ghazi52

*For Rasagulla, *the chenna balls are cooked in sugar syrup till they double in size and are ready to be served.









*For Rasmalai*, chenna balls that have been cooked in sugar syrup are gently squeezed off the sugar syrup and further immersed in saffron flavored sweetened thick milk to cook till soft.










..


Paul2 said:


> Comrades, I seem to cannot get a distinction in between rasgulai, and rasmalai.
> 
> What is what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fish and Rain




Head Qadrabad.
Photo: Shuja Ahmad


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The goodness called tandoori paratha aur maash ki daal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Biryani for Sunday

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zapper

Paul2 said:


> Comrades, I seem to cannot get a distinction in between rasgulai, and rasmalai.
> 
> What is what?


Though Ghazi52 elaborated in his post...bottomline is Rasmalai>Rasgulla


ghazi52 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> FISH BIRYANI RECIPE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INGREDIENTS FOR FISH:*
> 
> Fish fillets square pieces
> (8 to 10)
> 1 tsp Red chili powder
> 1/2 tsp Turmeric powder
> 1 tsp Garam masala
> Salt to taste
> 1 & 1/2 tbsp Lemon juice
> 2-3 tbsp Oil
> 2 tbsp Ginger garlic paste
> Marinate fish in this mixture for 1 to 2 hours. Then shallow fry the fish for 5 to 6 minutes.
> Set aside.
> 
> *INGREDIENTS FOR BIRYANI:*
> 
> 2 cups Onion (sliced)
> 1 cup Tomatoes (chopped)
> 1tbsp Ginger garlic paste
> 1 cup Yogurt
> Biryani masala 2 tbsp
> 1 tsp Garam masala
> 1 tsp zeera powder
> 2 tap dhaniya/ coriander powder
> 1 tbsp red chilli powder
> 1 tsp chaat masala
> 
> *DIRECTIONS for Biryani Masala:*
> 
> In a pan heat oil, add onion and cook until translucent.
> 
> Then add ginger garlic paste, tomatoes, whole spices and cook until tomatoes are fully done.
> 
> Then add yogurt and cook it fir 4 to 5 minutes more, your biryani masala is ready.
> 
> Add fish in it, cover the lid and cook for 3 to 4 minutes.
> 
> If u want potatoes in ur fish biryani boil potatoes with little salt and add pinch of zarda colour.
> when they r boiled then add them in biryani masala after u take out fish from masala
> 
> *INGREDIENTS FOR RICE:*
> 
> 2 cup Rice
> 2 Bay leaves
> 1 tsp Oil
> 2 Star anise
> 7-8 Black peppercorns
> Salt to taste
> 2-3 Cinnamon sticks
> 2 Black cardamoms
> 
> *DIRECTIONS FOR RICE:*
> 
> In a pot add water, when water starts boiling add rice, star anise, black peppercorns, salt, cinnamon stick, black cardamom, bay leaf and oil.
> 
> Cook until rice are 80% done. Then strain and set aside.
> 
> *DIRECTIONS FOR LAYERING:*
> 
> In a pan add fish masala, then layer it with rice, repeat the layer of fish masala and rice.
> Sprinkle fried onion, tomatoes, coriander, mint and food color on top.
> 
> Cover and let it simmer on low flame for 8 to 10 minutes.
> Your biryani is ready to serve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this recipe I used boneless fish, but you can use any fish of your choice,
> 
> I used boneless because it is easy to eat, but you can change it according to your liking, both will work.


Which fish did you use? I guess something like Tilapia would become crumbly if cooked in biryani/pulao style...maybe cod might work

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 768500



What are the long things ? Filled banana ?


----------



## ghazi52

Karela / _bitter gourd_ 








jamahir said:


> What are the long things ? Filled banana ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> Karela / _bitter gourd_
> 
> View attachment 768505



My mother too has made filled karela but those were not covered with aata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

jamahir said:


> My mother too has made filled karela but those were not covered with aata.


Inside is keema or potato and outside wrapped by thread and it is removed after fury, atta is not involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> Inside is keema or potato and outside wrapped by thread and it is removed after fury, atta is not involved.



Then what is the yellow covering / coloring on the karela ?


----------



## ghazi52

jamahir said:


> Then what is the yellow covering / coloring on the karela ?


We do not do it, that is result of removing all the outer skin and then fury, to avoid bitterness.
In my opinion, it kills the very purpose of Karela. Haha, their choice.
Color of haldi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*



Raan Masala Dar Recipe*





*Ingredients:*

Mutton/Lamb leg 1 (2 ½ kg)
Yogurt 2 cups
Salt to taste
Onion 2 (sliced)
Green chilies 4
Ginger paste 2 tbsp
Garlic paste 1 tbsp
Papaya paste 4 tbsp
Ground almond 4 tbsp
Red chili powder 2 tsp
Garam masala powder 2 tsp
Black pepper powder ½ tsp
Coriander powder 2 tsp
Cumin powder 2 tsp
Oil ¼ cup
Roasted almonds and raisins for garnish


*



Cooking Directions:*

Clean lamb leg and remove fats. Apply cuts on leg.
Apply ½ cup yogurt and salt on lamb leg and leave for 30 minutes. In blender jug put ½ cup yogurt, onion, green chilies, ginger paste, garlic paste, papaya paste, ground almond, red chili powder, garam masala powder, black pepper, coriander powder, cumin powder and oil. Blend everything until smooth. Pour mixture in a bowl and mix remaining yogurt. Apply mixture on leg, fill inside the cuts. Shift lamb in greased pyrex dish, pour remaining batter on leg. Cover with almonium foil and leave for marination overnight. Bake in preheated oven at 180 degree C for one hour. After one hour turn the side and bake until tender and water dries. Garnish with roasted almonds and raisins and serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

My favorite...


----------



## ghazi52

Okra and Lassi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

🍲*Aloo Matar Ka Salan🍲

Ingredients*

Small Potatoes 1 1/2 lb
Onions medium 2
Garlic cloves 3
Ginger 1 fresh 1/2" piece
Vegetable oil 3 tbsp
Asafoetida, crushed 1 pinch
Cumin seeds 1/2 tsp
Salt to taste
Cayenne pepper 1/4 tsp
Turmeric ground 1/2
Tomatoes chopped coarsely 2 large
Peas 1 cup
Water 1/4 cup
Garam masala 1/2 tsp

*
Cooking Directions: *

Cook the potatoes until tender. Peel and set aside. In the container of a blender or food processor, mince together the onions, garlic and ginger. In a large heavy-bottomed skillet over medium heat, warm the oil. Add the asafetida (if used) and cumin. When spices darken (1 to 2 seconds) add the minced onion mixture and saute until browned (about 12 minutes). Add the salt, cayenne, turmeric and tomatoes and cook until they soften (about 5 minutes). Add the peas and water, reduce the heat to low, cover and cook for 5 minutes. Halve the cooked potatoes if they seem too large. Add them to the pan and cook covered for another 5 minutes. Mix in the garam masala just before serving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahori Charga Recipe






*

*



Ingredients:*


Chicken one and a half kg without skin
Red chilli powder 1 tsp
Mixed spices 1 tsp
Lemon juice 3 tbsp
Vinegar 1 tbsp
Nutmeg freshly grate 1/2 tsp
Mace freshly crushed 1/2 tsp
Ginger paste 1 tbsp
Garlic 1 tbsp
Cardamom powder 1/2 tsp
Salt 1 tsp
Yogurt 1/4 cup
Oil 3 tbsp

*



Cooking Directions*

Make incisions on the chicken. Marinate the chicken with the above ingredients for 6-8 hrs. Tie string around the chicken to keep it intact.
Place the chicken in a roasting bag and tie a loose knot to seal it. Make two three holes in the bag for the air to escape.
Pre-heat heat the oven for 10- 15 minutes. Then place the roasting bag enclosing the chicken in the oven on medium heat for 20 minutes.
Remove the chicken from the bag and then deep fry the chicken in hot oil .The chicken turns golden brown in colour.
Place the chicken on kitchen towel to remove excess oil.Sprinkle chaat masala on the chicken and serve with naan and salad.



Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

Saaji, lamb Kabobs on charcoal with salt only and Namaak mandi karahi..

I live on these 3.


----------



## KAL-EL

ghazi52 said:


> *Lahori Charga Recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 
> 
> Chicken one and a half kg without skin
> Red chilli powder 1 tsp
> Mixed spices 1 tsp
> Lemon juice 3 tbsp
> Vinegar 1 tbsp
> Nutmeg freshly grate 1/2 tsp
> Mace freshly crushed 1/2 tsp
> Ginger paste 1 tbsp
> Garlic 1 tbsp
> Cardamom powder 1/2 tsp
> Salt 1 tsp
> Yogurt 1/4 cup
> Oil 3 tbsp
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking Directions*
> 
> Make incisions on the chicken. Marinate the chicken with the above ingredients for 6-8 hrs. Tie string around the chicken to keep it intact.
> Place the chicken in a roasting bag and tie a loose knot to seal it. Make two three holes in the bag for the air to escape.
> Pre-heat heat the oven for 10- 15 minutes. Then place the roasting bag enclosing the chicken in the oven on medium heat for 20 minutes.
> Remove the chicken from the bag and then deep fry the chicken in hot oil .The chicken turns golden brown in colour.
> Place the chicken on kitchen towel to remove excess oil.Sprinkle chaat masala on the chicken and serve with naan and salad.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 774113



Oh my goodness, that looks so fracking good.


----------



## ghazi52

*



Delicious Mutton Kunna Recipe









Ingredients*

Mutton 1 kg
Mutton trotters 2
Onions chopped 2
Kunna spice 1 tbsp
Ginger garlic paste 2 tbsp
Red chili powder 2 tbsp
Turmeric powder 1 tsp
Flour 2 tbsp (mixed in enough water to make a flowing batter)
Clarified butter 1 cup
Salt to taste
Sliced ginger for garnishing
Kunna Spice:
Black Cumin 1 tbsp
Mace 1 tbsp
Whole coriander 8 tbsp
Whole black pepper 1 tbsp
Star anise 2
Cloves 1 tbsp
Green cardamoms 1 tbsp
*
Cooking Directions*




For Kunna Spice: To make the kunna spice, toast the cumin, mace, whole coriander, whole black pepper, star anise, cloves and green cardamoms on a griddle pan.Then grind all the ingredients together.




For Kunna Curry: Heat clarified butter in a clay pot (handi) and fry the onions till they turn light brown.

Fry the ginger garlic paste and add in the meat.

Cook till it turns golden.

Add the kunna spice, red chili powder and turmeric powder.
Sauté for 2-3 minutes.

Add the mutton trotters’ stock.

Cover and simmer on low heat.

When the meat becomes tender, season with salt.

Gradually pour the flour batter into the pot, stirring continuously.

When the gravy thickens, turn the flame off and garnish with black cumin seeds and sliced ginger.

Serve hot with sliced green chillies, ginger, chopped coriander, lemon quarters and naan.










....


----------



## fitpOsitive

Dubious said:


> whats the difference between chappal kebab, normal kebab and bihari kebab .. @ghazi52 what other kinds of kebab do we have?


Perhai ka Boht pressure Hai aaj Kal Jo foran pe nazar nahi aaty?


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*Delicious Creamy White Chicken Recipe by Ayesha Ehsan






*

*Ingredients:*

Chicken cut into pieces 1 kg
Cooking oil 1/4 cup
Butter 1/2 cup
Onion 1 small , chopped finely
Red whole chillies 4 to 5
Garlic paste 1 teaspoon
Yoghurt 1 cup
Cream 1 cup
Salt 1 teaspoon
Coriander powder 1 teaspoon
Cumin power 1 teaspoon
White pepper
Lemon juice 1 tablespoon
Green chillies 2 to 3
Ginger Julian 1 tablespoon
*
Cooking Method:*

Put oil and butter in a pan.
Add chopped onions and cook till onions are translucent. Add garlic paste ,whole red chillies and chicken.
Fry till the chicken changes its colour.
Add yoghurt, salt, Coriander powder, cumin powder and white pepper. Cooked on a medium flame till chicken becomes tender and the liquid dries a bit .
Add cream and lemon juice.
Turn off the flame.
Garnish with green chillies , fresh Coriander leaves and ginger.

Serve with nan bread.


----------



## ghazi52

The secret to the unique taste of the Nahari..

Due to the increase in the population of Karachi in the 1970s, small settlements settled on the outskirts of Karachi. New restaurants open here. In particular, the first Nahari, which was found only in a few Nahari hotels in the heart of the city, and outside every hotel, a reference to "Delhi Nahari" was required. Nahari was cooked in the late eighteenth century in the area of the Jama Masjid and Darya Ganj in Old Delhi. The Mughal court and the Muslims had a favorite breakfast. 

According to a study, Karachi is now the most eaten place. Apart from Delhi and Karachi, Hyderabad, Lucknow, Agra, Lahore, Rawalpindi, Mumbai, Dhaka, Chatgam, as well as in the United Kingdom, Canada and the United States, Nahari is eaten with gusto. Some of the important restaurants in Karachi include Sabri Hotel, Malik Ki Nahari, Delhi Hotel, Delhi Muslim Kali Hotel, Tariq Road Nahari, Zahid Ki Nahari, Suhail Ki Nahari, Cafe Zaika, Javed Ki Nahari, Idrees Ki Nahari, Nahari Inn, Karachi Nahari And are named after Taj Nahari. The simplest look at beef is the most eaten. Then there is no answer to the taste of fried nuts, paya nahri, nali nahri and chicken nahri. Beef broth is a favorite pastime.


The taste of a hotel or a kiln is actually due to the meat being cooked on a low heat in a pot in this land. As mentioned in the post, then I sent a goat with it and fried pink onion in desi ghee. Ginger with green chillies and green coriander leaves and lemon juice. Then make hot tandoori bread ... The pleasure of eating Nahari comes only at the hotel of Nahari when the waiter brings hot bread and you wrap the fiber of the dessert-like herb in a snack and soak it in thick gravy and red wire and put it in the snack mouth then by God This is how Nahari is made in the hotels of Karachi. When the hotel opens in the morning, he removes the dough around the pot lid and removes the lid. Under this lid, a muslin cloth is spread over the mouth of the pot. As soon as this cloth is removed, the fragrant aroma of fennel celery and ginger and meat spices spreads. Then he puts a big long guffaw in this pot and takes out four or five husks of a kilogram of bong and puts them in a pan. Pulls out the gravy and pours over the herb. At the same time, he puts the red greased wire on top of the gravy from a large saucepan. Their armpits are about four feet long and quite heavy. Not everyone can sit on a pot of nahari and take out nahari with this skill and agility, but it requires a lot of skill and for this work there is a special employee at the hotel. It takes even more skill to put Nahari in a plastic bag for a parcel. The red wire is already set apart. The real pleasure of watching is just then.

An indulgence in the taste of nahari is also the muslin cloth which is spread by drying it only with water. At night, the same cloth is tied to the mouth of the pot when it is re-applied. This fabric lasts a long time. Overnight, the steam from the pot is absorbed into the cloth and the water falls back into the pot. The fabric has a distinct scent that makes the hotel look unique. This is also the calculation of the briyani of the bhatiyar khana. They put a cloth on the mouth of the pot before covering it and then cover it with a lid. This fabric is specially made for this purpose and it has a specific smell or aroma in the biryani which does not come in any form in the homemade biryani.

Nahari is actually a breakfast dish and in the morning Nahari is just fun.

Here is an example of how Delhiites used to eat Nahari with enthusiasm and care. Shahid Ahmad Dehlavi, the grandson of Deputy Nazir Ahmed, has mentioned in his book Bazm-e-Khosh Nafsan that he once invited Shaukat Thanwi and Naseem Anhanvi to Nahari's invitation. But at the same time, he emphasized that this is a dish to eat in the morning, so if you want to enjoy Nahari, you will visit the poor man's house at six in the morning. Shahid Sahib asked his uncle Chishti Sahib to prepare Nahari. Chishti Sahib arrived at 6 in the morning with Nahari's cauldron and other utensils. At around 6.30 pm, onions were stained in desi ghee and steamed. When Thanwi Sahib did not arrive till eight o'clock, Shahid Sahib sent Nahari's cauldron inside the women's room. When Shaukat and Naseem Sahib arrived at nine o'clock in the morning, Dehlavi Sahib asked his wife to send him tea and betel. When Begum asked, "And Nahari?" So Dehlavi Sahib replied that now where was that Nahari left?


When Thanvi Sahib saw the empty betel leaf and tea, he inquired about Nahari - Shahid Sahib avoided him by saying, "I had called some companions to meet you. They ate Nahari in the morning and left." Unfortunately, you came too late. The nobles of Delhi eat your food in the morning, but for the laborers, it is sold in the bhatiyars till dawn. ”

Shaukat Thanwi and Naseem Sahib stared.

Nowadays, home-made nahari is often made, but you can't make a nahari like a restaurant if you try a million times. Whether you use homemade spices or packaged ones. Looking at the house does not have the same taste as looking at the market. Remember some special things in it. First of all, coriander is not added to the original nahari. No matter how many coriander powders are added to Nahari's recipes, they are wrong. Another special secret in the preparation of nahari is that there are some special spices which are not usually included in the home-made nahari. In addition, some proven spices that are packaged and put in the nahari. Today you are being told the recipe to make pure Javed or Malik or Idris Nahari from Delhi. Only when all the ingredients in the recipe are included can it become a real delicacy. A special ingredient in these ingredients is papillae. 

Puppies are also called pepper peppers. In English, it is called long paper. It tastes like spicy and hot pepper. It is digestible and increases strength. A picture of him is also attached with the post. You will find all the remaining spices at the general grocery store, but you will find papli at the grocery store. It is also a kind of pepper which is in the form of long sticks and it has a special aroma or fragrance without which the real Delhi Nahari cannot be made, so you must get it to make Nahari.

Some people fry the flour, it is also wrong, but in some self-made recipes, I have also seen adding corn flour or flour, which is completely wrong. Just add normal flour in lukewarm water. Beef nahari is the best, but the real nahari tastes good in beef because the added fat enhances the flavor and the fiber is good.

Now we tell you the recipe of Dhali Nahari with real restaurant. Beef is the best for Nahari. This meat should be of bong and should be large pieces. 
For example, if you have one kilogram of meat, cut it into four pieces. Not smaller than that. 
Also, do not clean the fat on the meat at all.

*Ingredients:*

3 kg of beef. Four large pieces
Tubular bones 2 kg
Salt Definitely
Kashmiri Chili Powder (Its powder is available in the market). 2 tablespoons
Turmeric Half a teaspoon
Ginger-2 large pieces
پپلی ۔4 عدد
Aniseed flowers - 2 pieces
Nutmeg crushed. A quarter teaspoon
The shoe is crushed. A quarter teaspoon
Pepper Half a tablespoon
White cumin Half a tablespoon
Black cumin Half a tablespoon
Large cardamom - 2 pieces
Small cardamom - 5 pieces
Fennel 3 tablespoons
Living - 6 numbers
Cinnamon 2 pieces
(Finely grind all the above spices.)
Proven coriander. Four tablespoons
Bay leaves 2 large leaves
(Wrap the coriander and bay leaf in a bundle)
Onion is a medium lump
Oil or ghee. 3 cups
Ginger Garlic Paste 3 tbsp
Flour Half a cup
Water as required

Garnish. To decorate
Ginger Long, thin slices cut. As required
Finely chopped green pepper
Lemons

Special hot spices of Nahari to be sprinkled on top while serving.

Ingredients
پپلی۔ 2 digits
2 tablespoons white cumin
Pepper A tablespoon
2 large cardamoms
Living 8 pieces
Cinnamon - one and a half inch piece.
Finely grind all the ingredients of Nahari Special Hot Spices in a grinder and fill it in a bottle. And while serving, sprinkle a little on the plate. This makes the nahari more palatable and fragrant.

Synthesis:

Wash the meat and tubes thoroughly. Heat ghee in a large heavy pan.
Red onion


Add meat and tubers and ginger and garlic and fry for three to four minutes. Then add chilli, chilli, salt, turmeric and all other crushed spices. Add these spices and fry for three to four minutes. Then add enough water to soak all the herbs well. At the same time, add a bundle of proven coriander leaves. Add flour to it by diluting it well in water. Now cook it on high heat first. When it starts to boil, reduce the heat to low and cover the mouth of the pot with a muslin cloth and put a lid on it and put some weight on it, such as a tuber etc.

Now let it cook on low heat for four hours. Remember that nahari is not made in a cooker. If it is made in a cooker, the taste and aroma of spices will not come into view. Check back in four hours. Remember that the meat of Nahari should be very sweet. When it is pressed with a spoon, the fiber becomes fibrous. Squeeze out a bundle of coriander and bay leaf and throw it away.
Now check the thickness of the nahari. If the thickness is low, dissolve half a cup of flour in water and sift it. Add it to the nahari and cook on low heat till the gravy becomes thick. Nahari is ready. Take out the tubes and keep them separate and take out their brain.

Now when you take it out in the plate for serving, put some of the kernel of the tube which has been taken out separately and also put the pre-drained moisture or oil a little on top. Sprinkle a little crushed special Nahari hot spices on it and serve with garnished green spices.

Serve with tandoori bread. And enjoy Special Javed's Delhi Nahari at home.

Remember that if you make nahari with all the spices correctly, you will get the same taste of nahari that the old people remember and say that now you don't get that taste of nahari.

Some people also fry onion in desi ghee and add it to Nahari.


Boil a cow's head or three goat's heads with crushed garlic and turmeric. After boiling for ten minutes, clean the membrane and veins of the brain and put it in a bowl and cook for five minutes. Then set it aside. When serving, add a little nut to the plate


----------



## ghazi52

*Chapli Kabab Recipe | Peshawari Chapli Kabab Recipe Restaurant Style*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Traditional Food From my village..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cow bohli of our village , very tasty .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjirie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar street food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Special Nihari*


----------



## ghazi52

*Siri Paye Recipe *
Subah Ka Nashta 
Peshawari Siri Paye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*POT BIRYANI MAKING*
Traditional Matka Chicken Biryani Recipe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Fish..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Nihari*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*INSANE WHOLE STUFFED LAMB *
 Intestine BBQ & Khadi Kebab,
Street Food In Quetta,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

* Mutton Shinwari *


----------



## ghazi52

*Winter Special Dawat Recipes - *

chinoti Matka Pulao - 
Kunna Paya - 
Reshmi handi- 
seekh kabab


----------



## ghazi52

Homemade Shalgum ghost

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Nihari

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bun Kabab


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD (APP): Recent intermittent rainfall in the twin cities of Rawalpindi and Islamabad has increased the demand of winter delights particularly barbeque (BBQ) fish.

People throng to the restaurants and fish selling points of twin cities on Friday to enjoy the nutritious food. The menu of any restaurant in winter was considered incomplete without fish as it was in high demand during rainy and cold weather, a customer Mujahid Ali told APP while enjoy fist at a restaurant.

A slight shift in the choices of the residents of the twin-cities has been witnessed this winter, he said adding, “They are preferring barbeque fish over the traditionally fried fish or tawa-machi”, said a fish shop owner at Aabpara. Momin Ali, an online food delivery service provider said almost every order included fish items especially during rain.

He said the restaurants of Karachi Company, Melody Market, Jinnah Super Market, Aabpara, Super Market, F-10, F-11, G-10 Markaz, Committee Chowk, Commercial Market, Raja Bazaar, Saddar, and Sadiqabad were over crowded and most of the orders were fish items.

“The fish varieties high in demand are Heera, Mushka, Surmai, Dawan, Rohu, silver pomfret, Dambra, Mahasher, Thela, Salmon, and Common Carp but now the customers are asking to get their fish cooked on coals instead of getting it deep fried in the oil,” Manager of Al-Mustafa Mahigeer, Saddar told APP.

Arslan Akhtar, a 45-year old foodie said he preferred to eat grilled fish as fried fish was unhealthy. “Grilled fish offers more healthy nutrients,” he added. When contacted, the management of Wajid Fish House, a popular eatery in Islamabad, he said they were offering almost every variety of fried and BBQ fish, but majority customers were demanding BBQ fish than fried fish. “We even replaced our cooking oil. Now we fry our fish in mustard oil to facilitate our health-conscious customers, but we couldn’t raise its demand,” the manager said.

Another chef of a famous fish point said grilled and BBQ fish took more time to cook due to which they face difficulty to handle rush, adding, “We have installed new setup for BBQ fish due to its increased demand.” Sardar Iqbal, an Islamabad-based Nutritionist was of the view that grilled food was better than fried food as it was more nutritious. “Fish absorbs more fat when fried, which may increase the risks of heart disease, diabetes, and stroke by increasing blood cholesterol level in human body,” he added. “

While grill fish has lower calories and more nutritious value that help decrease bad cholesterol levels and keep humans safe from obesity, heart disease, hypertension, type-2 diabetes, and stroke.”


----------



## ghazi52

A simple lunch ____
Pheasant fried in fresh butter. Homemade naan with butter and Raita of Kala channa

...
Kala chana pani ma bagokar rakh dyn jab bagh jain to grind karly dahi .ma lshsan hari marach namak hara daghnia grind karki safid zara sa baghar dayn


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Beef Shami Kabab


----------



## ghazi52

Curry pakora

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beef chatkara boti


----------



## ghazi52

Charga

Delicious Chicken Steam roast 
OIL FREE 
WITHOUT OVEN 
You can make this juicy and tender chicken very easily and quickly without oven


----------



## ghazi52

Degi Aloo Gosht | دیگی آلو گوشت


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Guys try this Hareesa on Sunday opps Adil Hospital in Mid Night Muncies from "Yeh Ghar ka Hai" in Lahore. Absolutely awesome





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





or order Hareesa from this Gentleman






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## ghazi52

Mirchi Wala Burger​Street Food Spicy Green Chilies Egg Anda Burger​Bun Kabab​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORI MASALA FISH FRY​Spicy Fried Fish​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tandoor ki Roti in a village.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Burahah
بھولی بسری بڑیاں​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Famous Phajja siri paye Lahore.​Best desi nashta in Lahore.....​


----------



## ghazi52

Tandoori Chicken


----------



## ghazi52

Fish Curry


----------



## ghazi52

Tandoor ki Roti, what a treat....


----------



## ghazi52

....
Beef Handi
https://youtu.be/fyI4eewEfeQ
...






.


----------



## ghazi52

........


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Craving a tawaa piece with a Naan raita and sprite right now. People living in Pakistan are so lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....







.MUTTON STEW
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............






..Special Shahi Haleem, very delicious and authentic............

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..




........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

ghazi52 said:


> ..
> View attachment 823074
> 
> ........



Le lo maazay. Rozay aa re he.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rohi Fiza Sherbet and Dahi Baray may be missed for few days, as we are still in winter mode..


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Nihari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
A simple lunch __ Pheasant fried in fresh butter. Homemade naan with butter and Raita of Kala channa.....
سادہ سا لنچ ____ تازہ مکھن میں فرائی کیے گئے تیتر ساتھ میں گھر کے تندور کی دیسی گھی والی روٹی اور کچے چنوں کا رائتہ !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

/./././.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Paratha....


----------



## ghazi52

Ojharee


----------



## ghazi52

Daal wali roti..


----------



## Paitoo

I have seen numerous videos of Pakistani food on Youtube, and I find that many mutton dishes are cooked directly on order.

My experience cooking mutton is that it takes a painfully long time to cook. How is that restaurants in Pakistan are able to serve it so quickly? Do they prefer it chewey? I like it chewey myself, but I doubt everyone does.


----------



## Paitoo

@SIPRA paaji
As a fellow foodie, please throw some light on above query 👆



ghazi52 said:


> Ojharee
> 
> View attachment 854657



What is Ojharee? Is it organ meat?


----------



## ghazi52

Latest photo at a restaurant of Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ojhiree is animal stomach ( mutton / beef etc.)...

How To Clean And Cook Ojri / Village Style Ojari Recipe​









DrJekyll said:


> What is Ojharee? Is it organ meat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

DrJekyll said:


> @SIPRA paaji
> As a fellow foodie, please throw some light on above query



Sir Jee: Here, in restaurants, except in buffets, where mutton dishes like qorma and others are served; most common dish, prepared on order, is mutton karhahi. It of course takes longer than chicken to cook, and one has to await longer. I am not sure, but may be they first cook it in pressure cooker. Punjab main kaafi gali huyi hoti hae, easy to chew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

DrJekyll said:


> What is Ojharee? Is it organ meat?



It is stomach or digestive part of goat, sheep or cattle. Structure is towel-like. Many people don't like it. But, I find it very delicious, if cleaned and cooked properly. Of course, like organs, it is quite high in cholesterol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WotTen

When visiting my aunt in Quetta, we would wait for a fresh batch of these naans just coming out of the tandoor and my cousin would buy an extra one just for us kids to eat on the way home 

They have a slightly sweet, salty taste. We would eat it just by itself, sometimes with paneer (cheese) or butter, and my aunt would complain that we had filled up our appetites before the meal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paitoo

SIPRA said:


> It is stomach or digestive part of goat, sheep or cattle. Structure is towel-like. Many people don't like it. But, I find it very delicious, if cleaned and cooked properly. Of course, like organs, it is quite high in cholesterol.


Ok. Here in south India there is a dish called 'Boti Fry', which has a mix of organs like stomach, kidney, lungs, liver etc, chopped into small pieces. It is very tasty, if one can overcome the texture and looks of it. It is generally poor man's food, but nowadays even the rich are endorsing poor man's food.

When I was much younger, I abhorred the idea of eating organs and thought that people who eat it are savages. Over time I realised that once an animal has been slaughtered for food, it is better to harvest it as much as possible instead of wasting it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

DrJekyll said:


> Ok. Here in south India there is a dish called 'Boti Fry', which has a mix of organs like stomach, kidney, lungs, liver etc, chopped into small pieces. It is very tasty, if one can overcome the texture and looks of it. It is generally poor man's food, but nowadays even the rich are endorsing poor man's food.
> 
> When I was much younger, I abhorred the idea of eating organs and thought that people who eat it are savages. Over time I realised that once an animal has been slaughtered for food, it is better to harvest it as much as possible instead of wasting it


Organs are very bad for your health though
I usually avoid it except for brain and "kaleji" and only eat it once a year on eid

Eating it regularly is a killer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

DrJekyll said:


> Ok. Here in south India there is a dish called 'Boti Fry', which has a mix of organs like stomach, kidney, lungs, liver etc, chopped into small pieces. It is very tasty, if one can overcome the texture and looks of it. It is generally poor man's food, but nowadays even the rich are endorsing poor man's food.
> 
> When I was much younger, I abhorred the idea of eating organs and thought that people who eat it are savages. Over time I realised that once an animal has been slaughtered for food, it is better to harvest it as much as possible instead of wasting it


It's called kat-a-kat or tak-a-tak depends where in Pak. I make it at home on a hot plate, very tasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

K_Bin_W said:


> It's called kat-a-kat or tak-a-tak depends where in Pak. I make it at home on a hot plate, very tasty.



Yes, but in Pakistan, they only use a combination of kidney, liver, testes and mutton chaamp, as per demand of the customer. Stomach (Oajrhi) and lungs are not used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s@@d

WotTen said:


> When visiting my aunt in Quetta, we would wait for a fresh batch of these naans just coming out of the tandoor and my cousin would buy an extra one just for us kids to eat on the way home
> 
> They have a slightly sweet, salty taste. We would eat it just by itself, sometimes with paneer (cheese) or butter, and my aunt would complain that we had filled up our appetites before the meal


ham nay to paneer ka nam bhe nahi suna tha us time. but we used to do the same. eating Tandori nan on the way home. Uff.. 
and we used to (donate) khairat karty they. cutting it into pieces of 4. and then calling children to take one..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Palahio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Fried Fish and Chicken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Daal Gosht ...
This Daal Gosht Recipe Better then Nihari & Haleem​by Tahir Mahmood ​


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi ...Korma and Naan.


----------



## ghazi52

At breakfast !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FCPX

ghazi52 said:


> At breakfast !!
> 
> View attachment 873277


Those parathas............. 😋😋😋


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Siri Paya Nashta, Peshawar..​


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568923740896903168


----------



## ghazi52

Jella Food Lahore...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

Three types of dishes of Bhay/lotus roots, 
Bhay kha pakoray at Dur Muhammad town of Dist Dadu and rest two dishes in Dadu town.


















https://twitter.com/emnpk/status/1579033038050455552/photo/2


----------



## ghazi52

Roti...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584872344044310528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Typical Breakfast...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Korma ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mix vegetable ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

City Breakfast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fish...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.
Kaweerogh - Traditional Chitrali Soup.







Made with dried wild capers and meat. Very popular in the summer as it is supposed to have a cooling and blood thinning affect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
Mutton Raan Roasted Slowly Slowly On coal || Bolan Sajji House​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.
Dawat Special Chicken Chargha with Plain Rice​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,.
Foods of Peshawar, KPK...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601980997784195072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fish


----------



## K_Bin_W

When it comes to food no one comes close. 1st time I went to Pak my relatives took me to Lal-Qila, BBQ-To-Nite, Kabab-Jees, Do-darya/Kolachi, Mela, Sajad and few more. It was a jaw drop experience - seating capacity approx. ~2 to 3 thousand and still had to wait ~20 minutes for a table. And the food was out of this world especially that is made on charcoal.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
21 Pakistani STREET FOODS Across Pakistan 2021!!​PESHAWARI Pulao, KARACHI Biryani + HUNZA Chapshuro​


----------

